# *NEW* SELF RELAXER SUPPORT: WHAT WORKS, WHAT DOESN’T



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Please tell us what you know has worked well for you concerning anything with the relaxing/texlaxing process.

For example:


What have you tried that you KNOW works:

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

Please include examples of things you believe in.

Please include specific techniques. 

Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.



Thank you for sharing!
(please feel free to copy and paste the form for easy reference)

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## miss stress (Apr 24, 2010)

ohh the next time I relax, in abt 8 weeks, I want to put the relaxer in an applicator bottle and apply it that way to avoid any overlap.

 I also want to try the half and half method so I can let it process longer because I have 30 oz of mizani butter blends left that I want to use but last time it left me severly under processed.

Cant wait to c what everyone else says


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*

i only texlax my nape and edges 2 minutes before taking the relaxer out.
i KNOW basing my scalp with coconut oil the entire week prior to texlaxing helped!
putting oil in the perm left my hair in much better condition post perm.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*

i will never again relax my hair bone straight.
no more basing my scalp with mineral oil/petroleum products.   
never again will i put the perm on my nape first.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*

the midperm protein step, although i've only tried it once, i think it's good.
keeping the protein treatments prior, during and post perm consistent, although i know it's difficult to balance because too much can cause breakage. 
*LOVE* the "prevent breakage tool" i learned here about covering the previously processed hair! (i used a mix of pc, neut poo, and dc)  

*Please include specific techniques. *

on lhcf, i read about a technique where the hair is sectioned, then placed in duck clips, then the perm is applied with a toothbrush. i loved it and pre-parting & clipping my "to be permed" sections into the clips really cut down on application time, as did the toothbrush!

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

ORS Replenishing Pak as a midstep protein treatment. 

Vitale Revive Positive Conditioner as my pc..i think it's for all the natural herbs it contains because i had incredible slip after using it...i could actually feel a difference.

Aphogee's Keratin&Green Tea Restructurizer worked well as a protein during the 7 days post perm.

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

i've read alot about relaxing in halves, but am not ready to try it yet.....seems like one side would get over processed.
next time i'd also like to try putting conditioner and some type of protein in my perm.
i'm also determined to try doing a protein treatment 7 days prior to perming.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Great thread, Grow!! 
 
What have you tried that you  KNOW works:



relaxing my nape and hairline last
allowing the neutralizer to process for 10 to 15 minutes prior to rinsing out AND continued rinsing several times to make sure the relaxer is out

 
 What will you never do again  because you know it DOES NOT work:


ORS No-lye - leaves me  underprocessed even WITHOUT adding oil
Creme of Nature No-lye - same effect as the ORS

 
 Please include examples of  things you believe in.


doing a protein treatment prior to rinsing out neutralizer
basing the scalp
protecting the already relaxed hair
relaxing the hairline last and for a lesser amount of time
protein treatments the week prior and the week after a relaxer

 
 Please include specific  techniques. 


relaxing my hair in four sections
using a Sprush to relax

 
 Also, feel free to share  which products you liked, and if possible, why.


Africa's Best Relaxer (no-lye) - gets my hair to the straightness I desire
Palmer's Deep Conditioning Protein Pack - great light protein treatment

 
 Even add new techniques you  haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.


relaxing my front edges and a couple of inches towards the crown every other relaxer - prefer texlaxing them each relaxer

putting the relaxer in an applicator bottle - didn't work for me


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

miss stress said:


> ohh the next time I relax, in abt 8 weeks, I want to put the relaxer in an applicator bottle and apply it that way to avoid any overlap.
> 
> I also want to try the half and half method so I can let it process longer because I have 30 oz of mizani butter blends left that I want to use but last time it left me severly under processed.
> 
> Cant wait to c what everyone else says


 
now THAT's a new one! i've never heard of "the relaxer in the applicator bottle! technique! 

thanks Miss Stress!


----------



## Minty (Apr 24, 2010)

Woo boy, you ladies are detailed. Will report back later-i'm on my phone now.

Subbing


----------



## *CherryPie* (Apr 24, 2010)

The applicator bottle and relaxing the nape and edges LAST is just what I needed. I'm gonna try these. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

*What Have You Tried that You Know Works:*

1) Stretching
2) Clarifying and Protein Treatment One Week Leading up to The Big Day
3) The Mid-Protein Treatment post relaxing prior to neutralizing

*What will you never do again because you know doesn't work:*
n/a*may think of something later

*Please include examples of things you believe in:* 

1) Doing that Protein Treatment a week before
2) Applying something to protect previously relaxed ends
3) Basing the Scalp the day before and the day of the Relaxer
4) Having everything you need at Arms Reach before you start. i.e. Timer, Towels, Combs, Neutralizing Shampoo, Mid-Protein etc....everything should be "Hands On"

*Please include Specific Techniques, Products you liked and if possible why*

1) Basing really well
2) Using the Sprush to apply Relaxer
3) The Mid-Protein Step
4) Allowing the Neutralizing Shampoo to Sit before Rinsing.  Repeating the Process
5) Relaxing Crown, Nape and Edges Last

**A few basic Products**

1) Summit Sensitive Scalp Base
2) A Good Reconstructor i.e. Joico K-Pak, Nexxus Keraphix, Sebastian Penetraitt, Tigi Dumb Blonde, Roux Mendex *for my Mid-Protein Step*
3) Alter Ego Garlic DC, Lamaur Bone Marrow to DC with Afterwards to rebuild hair
4) Porosity Control Product to Restrict and Seal Cuticle and Restore Hair to Proper PH Balance afterwards

*New Techinques:*

1) Always open to trying new things to enhance my current process


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 24, 2010)

Subscribing!...I plan to become a self-relaxer for good after this stretch and it'll be my first time doing so with lye. I'm taking in all the tips and info I can get.


----------



## fluffylocks (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to like 

1. Basing scalp and hairline, and adding conditoner to relaxed hair the night before, and again before relaxing ( I liked Roux porosity controll, and a regular oil or a grease)

2. Sectioning the hair, and using a brush to apply (applicatior bottle sounds better)  

3. Smoothing while waiting, and making sure I got all of the undersides- (made my hair straighter) then the edges/nape

4. Rinsing good, and  sometimes a protien treatment (aphogee 2 min keratin reconstructor)

5. Neutrilzing rinsing a time or two, letting it sit for 5 min, then one more time

6.  Sometimes Frenches Stabilizer Plus for 1-5 min, or Roux Porosity controll for 15 min or more

7. Sometimes Aphogees Hard Protien treatment (stings though)

8. Always a deepconditoner and oil treatment, also liked doing clear rinses at this time- for 45 min
---------
If I didnt use Aphogee hard protien treatment, I liked Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor when airdrying, blowdrying, or using a dome dryer, gave good body. 

Also always all the gloves, towels, and timer

Would also write all my steps down and check them off and have all my products sitting in line in the order to be used.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 24, 2010)

Subscribing!


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 24, 2010)

Some tricks/tips I blundered into via trial and error:

I always did a final rinse with a 50/50 mix of water and AVC before letting my neutralizing poo sit for about 15 minutes. Works like a charm and I didn't have to do multiple neutralizing 'poos. Just one...and done (after rinsing out the actual relaxer and doing a 5 min DC).

I also used a shower cap when neutralizing to encourage it to neutralize down in my scalp/follicles as well as massaging it into the scalp, before sudsing it up through the length of my hair.

I learned non-penetrative oils (things other than olive, coconut, avocado) dilute a relxer much more efficiently and are cheaper (generally).

Nothing kept my bone-laxed ends protected from "run off" like cheap, mineral oil based pressing "creme".

Roux Porosity control WORKS. I used it during (on previously relaxed hair under a mineral oil or petroleum based product) and after (after my post-relaxer DC).

**Currently natural, long time texlaxed and bone-laxed head


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 24, 2010)

What Works: 

Practicing how I will apply my relaxer with a conditioner in the weeks before me relaxers. (Timer and everything).
 Studying these youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCXnMxKNJlY and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mWDsCZnvBg


Great Thread!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice thread!  I will be back to post when I get home and off of my iPhone!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 24, 2010)

Great thread grow! *subscribing* Here's my 

What have you tried that you KNOW works:


*Proctecting the ends with some kind of oil/grease as well as something low pH like porosity control, and some protein condish.*
*The mid protein step - I love Alfaparf rigen, great mild protein and the pH is 3.5 so it starts the nreutralization process.*
*Putting relaxer on my nape and edges 1 minute before rinsing*
*Relaxing my baby fine temples every other relaxer.*
*Applying relaxer as quickly as possible to pre-separated sections and then smooth constantly with fingers until its time to rinse*. 
What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:


*No-lye relaxers. I have very hard water so this a BIG NO NO for me*.
Please include examples of things you believe in.


*The mid-relaxer protein step. Medium/heavy protein week before and the week after relaxer.*.
Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.


*The applicator bottle idea but it didn't work for me, the relaxer seemed to thick to come out the nozzle even when I cut it to make it bigger. Is there a special kind of applicator bottle to use*


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*


Relaxing in sections
Covering the previously relaxed hair with Vaseline, neutralizing shampoo, and Joico chelating shampoo
Using a ceramide after rinsing/before neutralizing
Applying garlic oil and aloe vera gel to my scalp and DuoTex protein to my hair and sleeping it over night
*
What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
Using an applicator bottle.  Maybe it was the one that I used, but the relaxer would not come out!  I had to end up cutting the bottle down the middle. 

*
Please include specific techniques.
*
I pre-part my hair to make application faster.

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

I use Phyto II relaxer mixed with Biolage Hydratherapie, SAA and Walnut oil.  This makes my hair VERY strong!

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

I will try the Redken Extreme Deep Fuel as a mid step with my next touch up.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
> 
> 
> Relaxing in sections
> ...



Do you believe using a ceramide rather than protein is better as a mid-step prior to neutralizing?


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> Do you believe using a ceramide rather than protein is better as a mid-step prior to neutralizing?


 
I think so.  I have been using the Mizani PerpHecting cream (ceramides) as a mid step for my last two touch ups with beautiful results.

I think this will work 'cause I use a no-lye relaxer which already has protein in it and is prone to dryness.


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Great thread, Grow!!
> 
> What have you tried that you KNOW works:
> 
> ...


 
sounds like you've got a great perming process program going for you, Americka! THANK YOU for sharing your pearls of wisdom!


----------



## Reecie (Apr 25, 2010)

*Grow, 

This is a great idea! Subbing.*



taz007 said:


> *Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*
> 
> I will try the Redken Extreme Deep Fuel as a mid step with my next touch up.



*Taz, you know I'm copying you girlie!  That is an amazing suggestion.  I really want to try Deep Fuel, that is probably the most efficient way to incorporate it into your regimen. I never would have thought of that. *


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

grow said:


> sounds like you've got a great perming process program going for you, Americka! THANK YOU for sharing your pearls of wisdom!



Protein treatment - I use Palmer's Deep Conditioning Protein Pack. This is also what I use for the week prior to relaxing and the week after relaxing except I add an egg, honey, saa, panthenol, and grapeseed oil. No I have never used Dudley's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Sprush - used to apply and smooth the relaxer. Works very, very well.





Relaxing front edges later - My front edges and about two or three inches towards the crown are of a different texture. It is also thinner than the rest of my hair, particularly my temples. I have follicular damage there caused by wearing glasses for over 30 years. Some hair has filled in (which I am extremely grateful for)! I was abusive to this area for years - overlapping, relaxing root to tip, relaxing just this area every couple of weeks - you name it and I did it! So I've decided to try this area every other relaxer (2x a year maybe).


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

^^ Americka, do you take the relaxer out of the jar in order to use the Sprush since it is so wide?  How do you use the Sprush?


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> ^^ Americka, do you take the relaxer out of the jar in order to use the Sprush since it is so wide?  How do you use the Sprush?



No, I dip my Sprush directly into the jar. I only use about 1/3 to 1/2 of the sprush. It probably takes about 2 to 3 "dips" to apply the relaxer to each section w/in the section. Does that make sense?  I try to be consistent with the amount of relaxer on the Sprush to prevent overlap. What about you?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2010)

Wonderful thread grow. I pretty much use all the steps that IDTH uses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

A Couple more Great Tips for the New Self-Relaxers

1) A Color Coded/Alarm Neutralizing Shampoo
2) Following up a Week Post Relaxer with a Good Light/Med Protein Treatment


----------



## gissellr78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great post OP!


What have you tried that you KNOW works: Well I use a reconstructor after i rinse out my relaxer and before neutralizing and it leaves my hair stronger.  Also, applying an oil to the previously relaxed hair to prevent damage.
I tried Mizani butter blends sensitive scalp (no lye) and i absolutely loved it.  I am going to try and buy the complete set for my next touch up.

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work: Well stretching too long does not work for ME and for my lifestyle.  I do my hair once a week and i was trying to stay away from heat and stretch at the same time....LORD the tangles!!! were horrible.  


Please include examples of things you believe in.
I believe in Protein, wrapping your hair at night, weekly deep conditioning, limiting heat ( I use it once a week at most), use a gentle shampoo and patience.

Please include specific techniques.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2010)

Just an update, I am newly texlaxed - about an inch of my hair is anyway . Before, I had texlaxed my hair with oils and SAA added to my relaxer to break it down; but for my next relaxer, I will only be adding some silk amino acid to it but removing it off my hair at half the recommended time. This way I will still achieve texlaxed hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Sprush - used to apply and smooth the relaxer. Works very, very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gn1g (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank goodness for this thread I will add to it later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

QUOTE]

*Hmmm, I think I need to look for this sprush thingy. I have never seen it here in the Bahamas. Where did you purchase it from Americka? Where can I find it online - cheaply of course?[/QUOTE]* 






Here you go Aggie:  It's USD $6.00  Americka's Right, it works Great!  Mine was gifted to me.  I Love it!

http://www.templeclean.com/pages/product_sprush.htm


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> I try to be consistent with the amount of relaxer on the Sprush to prevent overlap. What about you?



I was going to try the Sprush with my last touch up but I could not get the entire Sprush into the jar.

I will be trying it for next touch up in 3 weeks (lawd I cannot wait!!!).  What I will do is take all of the relaxer out of the jar and place it into an oblong container.  This way, I will be able to put the entire Sprush into the container.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Great thread, Grow!!
> 
> What have you tried that you KNOW works:
> 
> ...


 



This is pretty much my identical method of relaxing. Differences are in red.


ETA: This is one from IDareT'sHair's list that I do also.

 Having everything you need at Arms Reach before you start. i.e. Timer, Towels, Combs, Neutralizing Shampoo, Mid-Protein etc....everything should be "Hands On"


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 25, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

Never skip a pre treatment, post treatment , skip my motions moisture plus before neutralizing , 

*Please include examples of things you believe in.

I believe heavy in PRE-Relaxer treatment. I have had such healthier hair when adding this to my process. If I don't pre-treat I halt my relaxer until I do it. 

I also do a protein mild/moderate the week after such as Nexxus Emergencee or aphogee 2 minute.

*Please include specific techniques.

The Gold Sprush works very well. I LOVE IT! I don't self relax anymore about 3 years now, but I bought this brush for my stylist and have used it myself what a charm. Must have!http://www.templeclean.com/pages/product_sprush.htm

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

I love the Motions System, it is a product that does my hair justice. I do a pre-relaxer treatment with APHOGEE 2 Step and Silk Elements Creme Container MegaSilk for 2 hours. 

I have my stylist use the Motions Relaxer, Motions Neutralizer, Motions Moisture Plus, & Silk Elements as part of my relaxer steps. 


*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.
__________________
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey!  Great thread.  Checking in and saving my seat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Another One is:  

No un-necessary manipulation of the Scalp/Hair prior to.  

Scratching, Harsh Brushing/ Combing.  

Keep the scalp as minimally undisturbed as possible the day(s) prior.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll come back with a more detailed post.  Great tips, DIYers!!!!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 25, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

*OMG I will never clarify beore relaxing ever again, big mistake. Never ever begin relaxing w/ your nape or edges first, begin relaxing where your hair is most coarse or resistant. *

Please include examples of things you believe in.

* Protecting the length of your hair with oil, and protecting your scalp works.*


Please include specific techniques. 

* I relax using the half and half method, this ensures and even application while only keeping the relaxer on for the recommended amount of time which is between 10-25 mins. After washing out your relaxer before you nuetralize you should apply a protein treatment while the cuticle is still open.*


Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

*I currently use and love the Nairobi brand relaxer, I use the Joico K-pak recontructer as my protein treatment. I also like applying a BKT after my relaxer using a clear rinse first. Maintenance includes using Mendex to tackle any breakage. *


Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.

*Hmm new techniques I haven't heard of anything that I would like to try as of this point.*


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> What have you tried that you KNOW works:
> 
> 
> *OMG I will never clarify beore relaxing ever again, big mistake. what happened when you clarified? many ladies swear by it saying it removes product buildup. i'm sad to hear this "supposed vital" step didn't work out well..  *
> ...


 
Thanks, BlackGeisha!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 25, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

*Even though it’s the most time-consuming, the half and half method has always produced my best self-relaxer results.*

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

*I just recently relaxed with a new perm, and it relaxed me bone straight. I don’t like it at all because I am texlaxed. It has me looking thinned out. Never again.*

Please include examples of things you believe in.

*I believe it is crucial to base the scalp the night before and the day of the relaxer. I’m always generous in the spots that are thinner and more prone to burning and scabbing. I use Summit Base Crème.*

*It’s also important to coat the ends with some sort of oil, conditioner, or pomade. When I do this the night before and the day of, the ends are much better protected against overlapping.*


*One week before relaxing, I clarify my hair (and follow with a moisture shampoo).*


*One week before relaxing, I also do a protein treatment: Nexxus Emergencee, Aphogee Reconstructive Two-Step Pack, or ORS Mayo.*


*I do not aggravate my scalp: limit combing, brushing, scratching, or any major manipulation. *

Please include specific techniques. 

*The day of the relaxer, I sit under a dryer with cool air for a few minutes, to make sure there isn’t any sweat and to close my pores. *

*Also, I add in EVOO, hydrolyzed wheat protein, silk proteins in the relaxer. I’ve also added sweet almond oil, avocado oil, and cholesterol to the relaxer. Since the cuticle is open during this relaxing process, the oil infuses into the strands. The oils also help slow down the chemical straightening process. *

Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

*I like Summit Base Crème. Also, neutralizers with color indicators help me know if there is any relaxer left. CON has one. The best additives I've had in a relaxer were sweet almond oil, hydorlyzed wheat protein, cholesterol, EVOO, and silk protein. *

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.

*I have always wanted to try the 360 Degree Mirror, which supposedly helps you see behind your head, **http://www.old-fashioned-values.com/...ree-mirror.htm**. I saw it on the board a few years ago, and the ladies’ reviews were mixed.*

*I have always wanted to add pure keratin and Aphogee Essential Fatty Acids Oil Concentrate to my relaxer. These add silkiness and replace protein that was stripped during the relaxer process.*

*I've heard of ladies using the applicator bottle method of relaxing. I just may do this. *


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I was going to try the Sprush with my last touch up but I could not get the entire Sprush into the jar.
> 
> I will be trying it for next touch up in 3 weeks (lawd I cannot wait!!!).  What I will do is take all of the relaxer out of the jar and place it into an oblong container.  This way, I will be able to put the entire Sprush into the container.



I pour or spread the relaxer out on a plastic plate or tray (I always use a large plastic tray to protect my bathroom surfaces) that way I can control exactly how much relaxer I can get onto the Sprush.  I f***in' love Sprushes. I have the gold one pictured above and the pink one.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *
> Never skip a pre treatment, post treatment , skip my motions moisture plus before neutralizing ,
> 
> I believe heavy in PRE-Relaxer treatment. I have had such healthier hair when adding this to my process. If I don't pre-treat I halt my relaxer until I do it.
> ...


 
You are so right about pre and post relaxer treatments!  I have seen a difference in my hair's health if I slack on these two steps.   

I've never heard of this Sprush.  Thanks for that tip. 


Another tip: my hair is much easier to deal with if it has been straightened: either via rollerset, blow-dried, or flat-ironed.  Otherwise, my air-dried new growth is so tightly-packed and coiled, it usually leads to uneven application and underprocessing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> *Hmmm, I think I need to look for this sprush thingy. I have never seen it here in the Bahamas. Where did you purchase it from Americka? Where can I find it online - cheaply of course?*


 

Here you go Aggie: It's USD $6.00 Americka's Right, it works Great! Mine was gifted to me. I Love it!

http://www.templeclean.com/pages/product_sprush.htm[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link Terri. I already added it to my favorites.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 25, 2010)

grow said:


> Thanks, BlackGeisha!


 
*OMG I will never clarify before relaxing ever again, big mistake. what happened when you clarified? many ladies swear by it saying it removes product buildup. i'm sad to hear this "supposed vital" step didn't work out well.. *

*My scalp was on fire, I couldn't  leave the relaxer on because the burning was unbearable, therefore I ended up underprocessed, and the underprocessed portion began to break shortly thereafter. This is when I began using Mendex.


After washing out your relaxer before you nuetralize you should apply a protein treatment while the cuticle is still open.*
*Is this when you use Joico K-Pak Reconstructer, do you put it in your perm, or do you use it in the days following the relaxer?*

*I use it immediately after washing out my relaxer before nuetralizing. I wash out the relaxer in the shower then put on the joico k-pak reconstructor for 5 mins. Then I rinse it off nuetralize and follow up with joico k-pak intense hydrator.*



*I use the Joico K-pak recontructer as my protein treatment. I also like applying a BKT after my relaxer using a clear rinse first. Maintenance includes using Mendex to tackle any breakage. Please explain more about Mendex...does it stop breakage because of its moisturizing effects?*

*Mendex is both protein w/ moisturizing properties. It stops breakage but at the same time moisturizes. With continued use it's great if you have problems w/ breakage.*


----------



## Kellum (Apr 25, 2010)

*What have you tried that you  KNOW works:* 

For me I will say the following have worked great for me: 


Ayurveda
henna
texlaxing
stretching
deep conditioning with moisture and protein
 chelating once a month
 Emergencee
 PS/ leaving my hair alone/hiding my hair
trimming/dusting
protecting previously relaxed hair before doing a touch up
moisturizing, sealing
limiting direct heat being consistent with my regimen and not following every bandwagon, being consistent with my staple products and not buying and trying every single product out there.
Satin cap, scarves, never going to sleep with my hair uncovered
 
*What will you never do again  because you know it DOES NOT work:*


Lye relaxers, burns the heck out of my scalp no matter how much I base and you have to leave it on a long time for it to process.
Not trimming/dusting for extended period of time. This ate my ends up. I PS, didn't use direct heat, and my ends were a mess. I ended up having to get a 1 1/2" trim and lost my progress from that. I learned my lesson.
 
*Please include examples of  things you believe in.
*


I believe you should do what is best for your hair at all times.
Listen to your hair. It will tell you what it needs.
Be consistent your regimen. Don't jump on every single bandwagon. You risk having a set back. Everything does not work for every body!!!
Have staple products and stick to them. Don't try each and every shampoo, conditioner, serum, moisturizer, etc... It is a waste of money.
 *Please include specific  techniques*

I'm just going to put links to my blog. It is too much to type. 
. 
http://kellumskorner.blogspot.com/2009/07/my-ayurveda-regimen.html
http://kellumskorner.blogspot.com/2009/08/my-first-henna-experience.html
http://kellumskorner.blogspot.com/2009/12/texlax-touch-up-121309.html

*Also, feel free to share  which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

http://kellumskorner.blogspot.com/2009/07/regimen.html

More stuff under Reviews on my blog. I need to do more. 

*Even add new techniques you  haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.
*
There aren't any new techniques that I would use on my hair. My hair is doing just fine with what I am doing now and I don't want to have a set back by trying out something new.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Mendex is both protein w/ moisturizing properties. It stops breakage but at the same time moisturizes. With continued use it's great if you have problems w/ breakage.*



Mendex, hmmmmm??? :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
IA:  Roux Mendex is a really great Reconstructor.  I always forget I have this one.erplexed  

And I also forgot about Redken Deep Fuel (which I have also used as a mid-step) until it was mentioned.


----------



## Missigirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Grow, thanks for including me.  I have only self relaxed once and I was really under processed.  The main reason was because I was using Silk Elements Lye Mild.  I relax my sister’s hair and she relaxes mine.  I have a few tips I have borrowed from others that I would like to share.  If I ever self relax again I will use these.

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*

I always base my scalp.  I found that it works better for me to put my hair in a simple bun with very little combing the week before and applying caster oil, the kind you get from Fred’s, in an applicator bottle and apply to my scalp every 2 days.

I base with Vaseline also on my already processed hair the day of relaxing.

I use Roux Porosity Control part 3 on my hair not the roots before relaxing

I wash with color indicator shampoo and in the middle of washing out on about the 3 lather I leave it in for 5 minutes.

Perm nape and sides last.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*

I will not use Silk Elements Lye Mild under processed 

Wear my regular protective style the week before:burning:

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*

Basing my scalp with Vaseline

*Please include specific techniques. *

I part my sister’s hair in four sections and I bought a seamless rattail comb for relaxing.

I always start with her thickest hair.

I always deep condition with Elasta QP DPR 11 after a relaxer for at least an hour.

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

I like Silk Elements Lye Regular relaxer.  It doesn’t burn when I use the above steps

Roux before relaxing makes our hair so smooth and silky. 

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

I like being a little under processed I might have her rinse it out a little early.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 25, 2010)

For ladies who part in halves:

what do you do with the hair after u wash the relaxer out and work on the other half? do u just spritz with water and baggy??


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> For ladies who part in halves:
> what do you do with the hair after u wash the relaxer out and work on the other half? do u just spritz with water and baggy??



What I do is put an extra coat of neutralizing shampoo on the relaxed hair.  I do this for two reasons:



It will protect my hair from any relaxer that I may accidentally get on the hair.
It will ensure that I have adequately neutralized my hair.


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Mendex, hmmmmm??? :scratchch


 my thoughts, exactly!



IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> IA: Roux Mendex is a really great Reconstructor. I always forget I have this one.erplexed
> 
> And I also forgot about Redken Deep Fuel (which I have also used as a mid-step) until it was mentioned.


 
is Roux Mendex similar to Dudley's DRC 28? both have claims to "do alot" for breakage.

i also agree totally with the post perm treatments.
my hair didn't break 1-3 weeks after perming, but after the 3 week period, it's as if the hair's true fragility comes out!

(or maybe the protein midsteps have worn off....)


----------



## Aspire (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies (and gents too for that matter).


*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
- Treat and protect, before, during, and after a relaxer.
- Ayurveda has strengthened my hair.  Less breakage.
- Stretching, but not too long.  I relax 1/qtr and that works for me.
- Protein, Protein, Protein.  Deep protein one week before (Aphogee 2 step, henna or amla/cassia mix, protein color, or avocado).  The natural proteins seem to work better and have longer lasting results.  They seems to be absorbed into my hair versus just coating it.  Light protein day of relaxer and light protein for the next week or so.  This helps my hair stay strong. 
- No direct heat.  I rarely use heat anyway, but I used to blow dry and flat iron only when I got a relaxer.  Now I skip it and let it air dry.  Saves my ends. 
- No buns, clips, barrettes, or pony holders after my relaxer.  Light bends with hair pins only. The less tension or stress on my hair the better. 

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
- No trims.  My hair is very fine and my ends split easily.  I have decided to get a trim with each relaxer and a dusting in between.  Otherwise I will just loose my progress. Since I now have a stylist who knows how to TRIM and not destroy, I feel confident.  She also knows how to dust.
- Lye Relaxers.  Worst set-back ever.  My hair did not respond well and I thinned out for the next 3 months. 
- Applicator brushes.  Pulls at my hair and they are just a pain.
- Constantly trying new relaxers.  Stick with what you know and what works.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*
- I am a real believer in giving myself an Ayurvedic treatment in the days after my relaxer.  It really helps build my hair back up.  I usually use a KT/Amla/cassa mix with AOHSR and some oils.  
- Buy a box of latex or urethane gloves instead of using the ones that come with the relaxer. Because they form to your hand, they give you more control and allow you to feel you hair through the gloves.

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*
- Buying a Sprush
- Buying a steamer for after relaxer treatments.  I hear these are so worth it.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 26, 2010)

Grow, thanks for the post!

I'm not a self-relaxer.  But, things that I know help me:

- Stretching -- I can only go to 12 weeks comfortably without resorting to a weave or braids.  Otherwise, I start to lose progress.

- Between weeks 8-12, I wear a center part with my bun, which helps me to better flatten my crown.  

- At this point, I'm on the fence on ever relaxing my nape again...It's on hiatus for now, and I'm thinking I'll just let the relaxer wash over it when it's being washed out.  I had a bald spot the last time I relaxed my nape, and it was only there for about 5-10min.  Suggestions welcomed on this one!!!

This is all I can think of for now.  

Oh, I'm going to buy a steamer eventually.  

HHG Ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

grow said:


> *is Roux Mendex similar to Dudley's DRC 28? both have claims to "do alot" for breakage.*


 
I've never used DRC 28, but I personally think the Mendex would be a light/medium reconstructor.  

I think of DRC28 along the lines of Apoghee 2 Step, Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex IMO:  a much heavier protein treatment.

However, Roux Mendex is a great product in and of itself, reasonably priced, easily accessible and works nicely.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 26, 2010)

One more thing:

I always chelate my hair with Joico Chelating Shampoo a week before I relax.  This helps to rid my hair of build up and produce consistent relaxing results.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2010)

grow said:


> my thoughts, exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I've never used DRC 28, but I personally think the Mendex would be a light/medium reconstructor.
> 
> I think of DRC28 along the lines of Apoghee 2 Step, Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex IMO: a much heavier protein treatment.
> 
> However, Roux Mendex is a great product in and of itself, reasonably priced, easily accessible and works nicely.


 
IA: Dudley's DRC28 is very similar to Aphogee 2 step protein treatment - they are both very hard core. The Duo Tek in my opinion is a medium protein though. 

I don't get nearly half the amount of shrinkage with Duo Tek as I do with Dudleys drc28. They are all watery so that is something they have in common. Also Dudley's does not smell bad like Aphogee 2 step.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm, looks like I may have to look into this Roux Mendex treatment - too many people are using this one. I feel like I'm missin' out. I mean I already love Roux's PC shampoo and conditioner. 

*So Terri, you say that the Roux Mendex is a medium strength protein treatment?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

Aggie said:


> *So Terri, you say that the Roux Mendex is a medium strength protein treatment?*


 
I feel it's a Light/Med strength.  I can definitely see myself using it weekly as a quick reconstructor as per the instructions.

_"Mendex Hair Repair Treatment -- Put the Brakes on Breakage
Specially forumlated to help repair damaged hair.  It helps prevent breakage and mends split ends.  Gives beautiful shine and new vitality to dry & brittle hair.  Work Mendex through hair leave on One Minute then rinse well.  On extremely damaged hair, cover with plastic cap, place under medium heat for 10 minutes.  Rinse well."_


----------



## Sondice (Apr 26, 2010)

This thread is great! Im literally gonna write down notes. Im self relaxing for the 1st time in about 3 weeks. Def can use all the tips I can get


----------



## grow (Apr 27, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> For ladies who part in halves:
> 
> what do you do with the hair after u wash the relaxer out and work on the other half? do u just spritz with water and baggy??


 
hi VirGoViXxEn!

i do not personally perm my hair in halves, but from what i have read, i understand that that method is done by keeping the newly permed hair covered in neutralizing shampoo (and possibly a good pc, Roux seems to work as a number 1 choice) while you are working on the other "half".

i don't know if only spritzing with water and baggying would be enough.

hopefully some of the ladies who use this method will chime in with their advice.


----------



## grow (Apr 27, 2010)

panamoni said:


> - At this point, I'm on the fence on ever relaxing my nape again...It's on hiatus for now, and I'm thinking *I'll just let the relaxer wash over it when it's being washed out*. I had a bald spot the last time I relaxed my nape, and it was only there for about 5-10min. Suggestions welcomed on this one!!!


 
hi Panamoni!

does perming your hair in a way that the relaxer washes over your nape mean you do your wash out in the shower?
i haven't tried this yet. i have only washed out my perms in the sink, so if i don't want my nape to get any perm on it, it doesn't.
however, even if i tried the shower method, i think 5-10 minutes might be too long, hun. i would look at some reapair ideas like:
how have you previously based that area?  
what types of conditioner have you used to help the nape? (before perming)
what type of protectants have you placed on the previously relaxed hairs at the nape?
also very important: how do you care for your nape AFTER you have finished perming? it could be breakage.
and also, is the perm you're using possibly too strong?

i think a good re-accessment of your curent perming process is a good idea.


----------



## grow (Apr 27, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, looks like I may have to look into this Roux Mendex treatment - too many people are using this one. I feel like I'm missin' out. I mean I already love Roux's PC shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> *So Terri, you say that the Roux Mendex is a medium strength protein treatment?*


 
my thoughts exactly! the PJ in me is already eyeing the credit card!

seems like the products made by Roux are keepers....


----------



## grow (Apr 27, 2010)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> I always did a final rinse with a 50/50 mix of water and AVC before letting my neutralizing poo sit for about 15 minutes. Works like a charm and I didn't have to do multiple neutralizing 'poos. Just one...and done (after rinsing out the actual relaxer and doing a 5 min DC).
> 
> I learned non-penetrative oils (things other than olive, coconut, avocado) dilute a relxer much more efficiently and are cheaper (generally).


 

i love acv, but isn't it too harsh when the cuticles are still open from the perm?

also, i have been asked more about the "why" of using non-penetrative oils like evoo, coconut, etc) in the perm.

please elaborate, LittleGlodneLamb, thanks!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey grow!!!!thanks for the pm..... I am not born in michigan but here for school and will be moving to virginia beach!!!! but now i'm claiming u as my new hair care board buddy so u better stay in touch!!!

but anyway: right now I am lovin ors extra strength relaxer!!!
my favorite!!!! I switched from optimum and was too scared to mess with lye..... but it is just like lye results!!!

I have had a problem with relaxers cause my hair would always look like i never had one... but not with ors


----------



## halee_J (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladies that use applicator bottles for their relaxers, can u post a pic?


----------



## Americka (Apr 27, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Panamoni!
> 
> does perming your hair in a way that the relaxer washes over your nape mean you do your wash out in the shower?
> i haven't tried this yet. i have only washed out my perms in the sink, so if i don't want my nape to get any perm on it, it doesn't.
> ...



Those are excellent questions, Grow!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 27, 2010)

grow said:


> i love acv, but isn't it too harsh when the cuticles are still open from the perm?
> 
> also, i have been asked more about the "why" of using non-penetrative oils like evoo, coconut, etc) in the perm.
> 
> please elaborate, LittleGlodneLamb, thanks!




I use a 50/50 mix of ACV after doing my protein midstep.  I find that it takes less applications of the neutralizing shampoo to get the suds from pink to white.

I usually do this:



Relax front half of hair.
Rinse in the shower.
Apply midstep protein/ceramide
Neutralizing shampoo
ACV
Neutralizing shampoo
ACV
Neutralizing shampoo (leave this in hair during the second half of hair relaxer process)
Start the second half of hair
Repeat steps 2-7


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 27, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> For ladies who part in halves:
> 
> what do you do with the hair after u wash the relaxer out and work on the other half? do u just spritz with water and baggy??



I do front half/back half.  After I rinse out the front I just pin it up out the way and work on the back.  Once the back is done and rinsed I move on to the protein reconstructor, then PC, then neutralizer, etc.


----------



## brucebettye (Apr 27, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
What works for me is mixing olive oil with my motions regular lye relaxer and leaving it on my hair for about 20 minutes without smoothing out my hair.  This way I can have the texture that I like and my hair is still thick.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
I will not perm my nape and sides of my hair more than once a year.  I only perm my hair every six months and my nape and sides have done better when I accidently put too much grease on the edges and nape and the perm did not take.  I prefer my nape and sides to be more kinky than straight.  

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*
I believe everyone can take care of their own hair without going to the shop.  I love taking care of my hair and it has grown from a twa to almost apl without going to the shop. I never thought I could do this without braids so I am happy. I also believe that doing less to your hair is so much better.  Also not using direct heat has help me retain most of my length.

*Please include specific techniques. *
I always put vasoline or hair grease on my already relaxed hair.  Keeps my hair thick and I don't overlap.  I also wash my hair with the neutralizer shampoo at least 5 times.   I make sure to get all the perm out so that my hair will stay on my head.  I also use Aphogee 2 minute treatment before I neutralize, it helps stop the perming process and helps makes my hair strong at the same time. 

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*
I love motion hair products.  They have always been good to my hair and I can pick them up at the BSS and get them in a larger size.  I also like sauve products and Aussie moist.  They are great products and are cheap and easy to find.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, grow! subscribing!!!


----------



## panamoni (Apr 27, 2010)

Good questions... Thank you.  See below.



grow said:


> hi Panamoni!
> 
> does perming your hair in a way that the relaxer washes over your nape mean you do your wash out in the shower?  I'm referring to simply not applying the perm to my nape, but when it's being washed out of the rest of the hair, allow some of it to kind of pass over the nape area.  I'd be in a sink/bowl -- my stylist would be washing it out.
> i haven't tried this yet. i have only washed out my perms in the sink, so if i don't want my nape to get any perm on it, it doesn't.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2010)

Another One of My Big Tips is:

After my relaxer, I begin preparing, conditioning, strengthening, re-building my Hair for the Next Relaxer.

That's where Regimen Building/Planning comes into play.  I immediately begin to prepare my hair the next 14-16 weeks.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 27, 2010)

Can someone help me figure out the best way to seperate the hair without getting relaxer on the unintended hair?  I've tried clipping it banding it and I always end up with relaxer on the longer strands.


----------



## Flor (Apr 27, 2010)

Can someone help me figure out the best way to seperate the hair without getting relaxer on the unintended hair? I've tried clipping it banding it and I always end up with relaxer on the longer strands. 


Great question! That happens to me all the time.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel it's a Light/Med strength. I can definitely see myself using it weekly as a quick reconstructor as per the instructions.
> 
> _"Mendex Hair Repair Treatment -- Put the Brakes on Breakage_
> _Specially forumlated to help repair damaged hair. It helps prevent breakage and mends split ends. Gives beautiful shine and new vitality to dry & brittle hair. Work Mendex through hair leave on One Minute then rinse well. On extremely damaged hair, cover with plastic cap, place under medium heat for 10 minutes. Rinse well."_


 
Thanks a million Terri for posting this - it helps a lot. Now I want it for sure and I hope I can find it here. I hate it when I can't find good stuff locally.

_~sigh~_


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2010)

littleja said:


> Can someone help me figure out the best way to seperate the hair without getting relaxer on the unintended hair? I've tried clipping it banding it and I always end up with relaxer on the longer strands.
> 
> 
> Great question! That happens to me all the time.


Your best defense would probably be to seal the already relaxed hair with some natural oil or even grease. That way, if you do get relaxer on it, it's already protected. I'm sure there are others, but this is the one that comes to my mind.


----------



## changedname (Apr 28, 2010)

If doing a mid step protein treatment before neutralising, does anyone then do second treatment, say a moisturising treatment? I'm self relaxing for the first time soon and I'm planning to do Aphogee 2 min before neutralising but not sure if I should do another treatment after I've neutralised?


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

hi Panamoni!

first of all, i'm no expert nor is my experience absolute. hopefully some ladies with more experience will chime in what their opinions are, but these are just ideas. not decisions you have to take.

it sounds to me, imho, like you might like to sit down with your stylist and get some clear guidlines about what is being done with your perming process.

i would not advise you to let your stylist decide everything for you. it's great that you trust your stylist, but if something goes wrong, your stylist doesn't have to live with it.

please ask her which strength relaxer she has been using because if it caused you bald spots, something is not right here.

by all means, please base your scalp in advance because that really worked for you. your stylist can be fabulous but maybe she was busy that day and didn't accurately base your scalp. 

i'm devastated to think that this type of error may have caused you a bald spot, so if you choose to return to this stylist, precaution must be taken.

you've done very well to keep your low manipulation styles and continually apply JBCO!

i really like IDareT'sHair's advice, every moment after this next relaxer should be spent preparing for the successive relaxer!

you might possibly need more moisture and less protein in this preparative time.

i am not familiar with the brand that you named, but if it's working, then yes, stick with it.

if your next relaxer is the right strength, and you have properly moisturized your hair as well as completely based your nape, then even if you're having your hair rinsed in the bowl, hopefully no further damage will be done.

when is your next perm scheduled to be?


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

gn1g said:


> Can someone help me figure out the best way to seperate the hair without getting relaxer on the unintended hair? I've tried clipping it banding it and I always end up with relaxer on the longer strands.


 


littleja said:


> Can someone help me figure out the best way to seperate the hair without getting relaxer on the unintended hair? I've tried clipping it banding it and I always end up with relaxer on the longer strands.
> 
> 
> Great question! That happens to me all the time.


 


Aggie said:


> Your best defense would probably be to seal the already relaxed hair with some natural oil or even grease. That way, if you do get relaxer on it, it's already protected. I'm sure there are others, but this is the one that comes to my mind.


 
hi ladies! i totally agree with Aggie!

so far, the best method i've read is to protect that hair with grease.
that way, when and if some overlap happens, your hair is safe.

i've also read that neutralizing shampoo and porosity control products work well.

personally, i combine all of these to protect my ends, and since i have, my protected ends have resulted in retained length.


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

ShakiraShakira said:


> If doing a mid step protein treatment before neutralising, does anyone then do second treatment, say a moisturising treatment? I'm self relaxing for the first time soon and I'm planning to do Aphogee 2 min before neutralising but not sure if I should do another treatment after I've neutralised?


 
i do the protein after as well, however, i follow with a really good moisturizing conditioner.

i don't use Aphogee 2 min. so for that particular product, i have no idea.

i've used ORS Replenishing Pak and Silk Amino Acids before and after and liked the results.

possibly the brand isn't as important as the element of getting that protein back....


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I use a 50/50 mix of ACV after doing my protein midstep. I find that it takes less applications of the neutralizing shampoo to get the suds from pink to white.
> 
> I usually do this:
> 
> ...


  Taz007, that sounds like an excellent program and i'd really like to try it!
thanks so much for the detailed info!

i've been reading up on ACV applications and have read where it has been suggested the the ACV be organic only.

this would be the first time i try this new technique, and i'm not sure if that's the type you're using, anybody know if there would be adverse effects if it's just store bought regular AVC?


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (Apr 28, 2010)

This is an excellent thread and I will definitely be subbing. Ladies that use the applicator bottle, I am very curious as to how this is being done. I can't imagine how this would be used. Please provide pictures or explain in detail. I am definitely taking notes and finding techniques that I would like to use for my next relaxer. Thanks for the thread Grow!


----------



## panamoni (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Grow....next relaxer will be sometime in June.  So, I'll speak with her about it.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 28, 2010)

gn1g said:


> Can someone help me figure out the best way to seperate the hair without getting relaxer on the unintended hair?  I've tried clipping it banding it and I always end up with relaxer on the longer strands.



Hi GN1G - 

Try twisting your hair from the new growth on down...not only does this prevent the relaxer from getting on the lengths of your hair - your are able to get through the process faster allowing more time for smoothing or rinsing earlier than scheduled...

I part my hair in the four usual sections and then have about 5-8 twists in each section

HTH


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 28, 2010)

ShakiraShakira said:


> If doing a mid step protein treatment before neutralising, does anyone then do second treatment, say a moisturising treatment? I'm self relaxing for the first time soon and I'm planning to do Aphogee 2 min before neutralising but not sure if I should do another treatment after I've neutralised?


 

*Yes after you nuetralize u should folow up w/ a moisturizing deep condition.*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 28, 2010)

*kami has a great vid of the half  & half method, only thing is that she splits her hair down the middle. 

When I do mine I split my hair in half from ear to ear, but pretty much the same concept.

check it out.*
http://www.youtube.com/user/kami11213?blend=2&ob=1#p/u/14/kMjrIeJsbXM


----------



## gn1g (Apr 28, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi GN1G -
> 
> Try twisting your hair from the new growth on down...not only does this prevent the relaxer from getting on the lengths of your hair - your are able to get through the process faster allowing more time for smoothing or rinsing earlier than scheduled...
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.  Are you saying kinda like bantu knots?  how do you secure the hair? please take pics next time and post.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2010)

ShakiraShakira said:


> If doing a mid step protein treatment before neutralising, does anyone then do second treatment, say a moisturising treatment? I'm self relaxing for the first time soon and I'm planning to do Aphogee 2 min before neutralising but not sure if I should do another treatment after I've neutralised?



I usually mix my Joico Intense Hydrator with Biolage Hydratherapie after I have neutralized my hair.  This makes the hair deliciously moist!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2010)

ShakiraShakira said:


> If doing a *mid step protein treatment* before neutralising, *does anyone then do second treatment, say a moisturising treatment?* I'm self relaxing for the first time soon and I'm planning to do Aphogee 2 min before neutralising but not sure if I should do another treatment after I've neutralised?


 
Absolutely:  I always follow-up any & all Protein Treatments with a Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 28, 2010)

gn1g said:


> Thank you.  Are you saying kinda like bantu knots?  how do you secure the hair? please take pics next time and post.



No - not bantu knots..just two-strand twists (looks like plaits) - they are not secured with anything...due to the amount of Vaseline or whatever I am using as a base - the twists stay separated 

Sorry to disappoint but I doubt I will ever take pics of my hair like that...hopefully the description will suffice


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

i just remembered a NEVER i forgot to list:

i will NEVER again perm and color around the same time!
(just to think that i even used to do them back to back....ouch!)
that's what gave me bone straight, jet black, but broken up hair.

i will ALWAYS wait at least 3 weeks between each chemical process.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Two more tips:

I always pre-part my hair before relaxing.  This cuts my application processing time in half!

I do my nape and edges last with a total processing time of about 5 minutes.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 29, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works: 
Mixing the relaxer with oils or conditioner. 

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:
I've never tried it but i think doing your hair in different phases (ex. do the top rinse out then do the bottom..)just isnt for me.

another thing I find hard to do is using a applicator brush or comb to apply the relaxer. I mean I smooth with the back of a comb or my hands but I find it easier to apply the relaxer with my hands alone and nothing else.

Please include examples of things you believe in. 
I absolutely think its essential to protect your previously relaxed hair with conditioner or vaseline. It prevents over processing the already relaxed hair. It really does work.


----------



## MarieB (Apr 29, 2010)

ITA with all the other posters: this is a great thread, and right on time, too, since I am getting ready to relax again after a long stretch (I was going to transition, but I'm not quite ready yet). I've taken notes on some products I'd like to try as well...especially Mendex!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

a little bump.


----------



## changedname (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback ladies! Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## grow (Apr 30, 2010)

ShakiraShakira said:


> Thanks for the feedback ladies! Just wanted to be sure.


 

thanks for your kind comment, ShakiraShakira!

that's precisely what this thread is for....to add new ideas while we're thinking about them, see new methods others are using and yes, get that feedback to check if we're doing things right, too!


let's hear it ladies! what are you up to with these perms and all....

by the way, i've been stretching since jan. 14th and plan to perm in june.........if i don't give in first.....the ng is like i've never seen!


----------



## lana (Apr 30, 2010)

*What Have You Tried that You Know Works:*

1) Stretching
2) Lye Relaxer (after texlaxing with No-Lye for several years I made the swit
3) Protein Treatment prior to neutralizing

*What will you never do again because you know doesn't work:*
Use a *No-Lye* relaxer for my texlax; it lead to dry, brittle hair. 

*Please include examples of things you believe in:* 

1) I soak my hair in Olive oil the night before my relaxer.
2) I apply conditioner on previously relaxed ends
3) Section my hair prior to relaxing and then part it so that I can just grab each piece and hit the roots only. I use my fingers. 
4) Relax/Texlax the nape LAST and for only 2 minutes or less.

*Please include Specific Techniques, Products you liked and if possible why*

1) Olive Oil the night before increases shine and protects my hair
2) Base that scalp and wear a bun the day of the relaxer, do not SCRATCH! 
3) I rinse the relaxer out, then nuetralize (rinse twice) then allow the Neutralizing Shampoo to Sit before Rinsing. Repeat.


**A few basic Products**

1) I use a Sensitive Scalp Base by Perfect Results I think.
2) A Good Reconstructor for my Mid-Protein Step
3) Always use Mizani/Keracare and Redken Smooth down together with heat for at least 1 hour.
4) I trim when my hair is the straightest, so trim away!

*New Techinques:*

1) Porosity Control to Seal the cuticle. I tried ACV before but my scalp is too "open" after texlaxing to use vinegar on my scalp.


----------



## grow (Apr 30, 2010)

lana said:


> *What Have You Tried that You Know Works:*
> 
> 1) Stretching
> how long have you stretched so far?
> ...


 
hi Lana! thanks for sharing! could you please elaborate on a few points? (i've highlighted them in red)


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
> 
> Applying garlic oil and aloe vera gel to my scalp and DuoTex protein to my hair and sleeping it over night
> .


 

thanks, Taz007!

i just opened lots of garlic and put it in a jar to infuse it into EVOO!

this time, when i perm, i'm going to make it a 2 day treatment; perm the first day, then sleep with the treatment you wrote about on it overnight so that i can wake up the second day with well nourished hair!

GREAT TIP!


----------



## grow (May 2, 2010)

hi ladies! here's a new idea!

i've just been reading up on the benifits of panthenol and it occured to me that this could be good for us during the perm process! (i've only used it in my dc's to this date.)

Has anyone ever tried using *Panthenol* either:

*In the perm
In the pre-neutralizing "midstep" or
In the post-perm conditioners*

i'm aware of the fact that many conditioners might already have some degree of Panthenol in them, but i'm referring to "adding your own" Panthenol (liquid form or powder) to the various steps druing perming.

if you're not familiar with the benifits of Panthenol, then check out this link:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=54071
your hair will thank you!


----------



## silenttullip (May 6, 2010)

A great relaxer that worked for me was soft and beautiful botanicals. I like them because it leaves your hair with a lot of body, moisture, and not many burns at all even if you have a sensitive scalp like mine. There's a box in my bathroom just incase I decide to texlax. I love them.

As for caring for it, leaving it alone and sleeping with a scarf gave me the most growth. I didn't really have a certain regimen back then but now if I were to use it I'd probably cop some keracare dry/itchy scalp, lakair cholesterol plus for dc and some ors lotion for moisture.


----------



## Ms. Alainious (May 25, 2010)

i did my first self-relax today! 
Products:
Mizani Butter Blends Mild
Perfect Results medicated Base
Skala Ceramide Mask
Elasta QP Neutralizing Shampoo
Color Showers - Copper

Methond:
I applied my relaxer in halves (left/right instead of front/back)

What worked:
I brought my hanging jewelry armoire (which has a full length mirror) and hung in the bathroom so I could see the back of my head.

I used color brush from Sallys. It had very soft bristles, and applied evenly.

What didn't work:
I co-washed a few days ago, and must not have rinsed the conditioner enough, because yesterday I came down with MAJOR itching  . It took everything I had not to scratch, but yea...erplexed

By the time I finished the first half of my head, the side of my head under the shower cap was damp from sweat. I sweat a lot in my scalp. Well even with the base, a few minutes into application my scalp was :burning:. 
I waited as long as I could, even did a little dance around the bathroom, but ended up rinsing after 12 minutes, 3 minutes earlier that the first side. There's a small area in the front of my head that didn't process to my liking. I'm texlaxing anyway, so I'm not stressing over it. 

I finished off with Copper Color showers, and Skala Shea Butter Mask.

I Roller set and I'm under the dryer as I type.

Lessons learned:

Next time I Think I'll try parting front/back instead of left/right.

I'll take the time to make sure my scalp is dry before I attempt to relax

I"ll shampoo instead of cowashing the week before my relaxer. .

Overall, I'm content with my performance!


----------



## frizzy (May 29, 2010)

Great thread topic _grow_!  I'm tardy as usual. 

    I touched up my relaxer on Tuesday with ORS normal strength, no-lye, here's what I did:

1.  Mist new growth and scalp with my SAA, pathenol and water mix.  This brings out/exaggerates the line of demarcation and adds nutrients and protection to the hair and scalp.  I was 10 weeks post.
2.  Coat previously relaxed hair with Porosity Control to somewhat neutralize and prevent overexposure of the relaxed hair.
3.  *Let hair dry thoroughly before proceeding!!*
4.  Add petroleum jelly around hairline and ears.
5.  Proceed with relaxer on new growth only.

****  Discontinue the use of any sulphur-based products at least a week prior.*

I like to part my hair from front to back in small sections (like greasing my scalp or cornrowing) and add the relaxer as I go along.  The four section method that I utilized for the longest time, didn't work for me.  I would consistantly have areas that were under processed and its takes me more time to get the relaxer in.

This is probably a no-no, but once I get the relaxer in all over my head, I part my hair from side-to-side and comb it through the new growth adding more relaxer if needed.

I alternate where I begin relaxing.  I started on the right side of my head this time, so next time I will start on the left side.

I didn't think about it being my TOM when I relaxed, but it came out GREAT.  I was a semi-believer that relaxers don't take during that TOM from previous experience, but that is "out the window" now.  I had no burning at all even though I brushed my scalp vigorously the night before with a Denman brush. (I hadn't planned on relaxing 'til the weekend (today).

I'm gonna update my siggy soon showing my results and growth.

HTH


----------



## taz007 (May 29, 2010)

I just used Redken Deep Fuel and it is definitely a keeper!  My hair feels great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *I just used Redken Deep Fuel and it is definitely a keeper! My hair feels great*!


 
I will use this next relaxer (Jluly) as my mid-step.


----------



## 4evershika (May 31, 2010)

I love this thread!!! Keep the advice and relaxer regimens coming ladies!!!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jun 6, 2010)

Question: Do you all rinse the relaxer cream out in the shower or in the sink/tub?  I'm thinking I should rinse in the sink with my sprayer but I've heard you should keep the hair straight back and not buckle it.  Which method works for you ladies?


----------



## frizzy (Jun 6, 2010)

^ I'm a sink washer....period.  I especially wouldn't want relaxer running all over my body.   Bending relaxed hair is no problem, I've only heard of it being a problem with BKT.

After rinsing out the relaxer, I was 2X's with neutralizing poo, then I lather up a 3rd time and let it sit for 15-20 minutes, then wash one more time before DCing.  This ensures that the hair is fully neutralized to the bone.  I could never go back to getting relaxed at a salon, again.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 6, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works: Working as fast as possible, having hair detangled and sectioned before beginning. Also using my fingers to part my hair works. I apply a ton of conditioner on my previously relaxed hair. I also add about 3-4 capfuls of oil to my relaxer before applying. 

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work: Doing the Half/Half method (relaxing one side then doing another 3 days later). For me, it was really time consuming and the results were not consistent. Using a rat-tail comb during the process (burning).  

Please include Specific Techniques: Applying conditioner to hair immediately after rinsing out the relaxer. Helps my cuticles lay down better. I let that sit for 5 minutes, rinse, then neutralize.

Also, feel free to share which products you liked. I'm trying to stick with Revlon Realistic Relaxer because of the decent, consistent results given. I also use cheap Isoplus/Upturn Neutralizing Shampoo. My favorite neutralizing shampoo is made by Elasta QP. 

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future. I have always wanted to try a Neutralizing Conditioner but I've been trying to transition to using more natural products.


----------



## acapnleo (Jun 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> A Couple more Great Tips for the New Self-Relaxers
> 
> 1) A Color Coded/Alarm Neutralizing Shampoo
> 2) Following up a Week Post Relaxer with a Good Light/Med Protein Treatment





Do you have to use the color coded alarm neutralizing shampoo with the brand of the relaxer or can the brands be used interchangeably? Will the color coded shampoo work with Lye as well?

Do you have any particular recommendations for the light / med protein treatments?

Thank you


----------



## acapnleo (Jun 6, 2010)

bump--- please someone answer my questions. Thank you


----------



## Americka (Jun 6, 2010)

acapnleo said:


> Do you have to use the color coded alarm neutralizing shampoo with the brand of the relaxer or can the brands be used interchangeably? Will the color coded shampoo work with Lye as well?
> 
> Do you have any particular recommendations for the light / med protein treatments?
> 
> Thank you



Try these threads:

 Best Neutralizer for Lye Relaxer

 Neutralizer

 What is your favorite heavy/light protein?


----------



## belldandy (Jun 6, 2010)

I love this thread!!


----------



## frizzy (Jun 6, 2010)

acapnleo said:


> Do you have to use the color coded alarm neutralizing shampoo with the brand of the relaxer or can the brands be used interchangeably? Will the color coded shampoo work with Lye as well?
> 
> *Do you have any particular recommendations for the light / med protein treatments?*
> 
> Thank you



I love _Mane n Tail "The Original Conditioner_".  I wouldn't call it a treatment, but it is a great light protein conditioner that doubles as a leave-in if you like.  Actually it's a protein/moisturizing conditioner, it will help you maintain that balance.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 6, 2010)

i just self relaxed tonight for the first time in 10 years.  took me 3 hours  i did 4 sections. 20 mins each,then rinsing after each section.  then puttin 2 min aphogee in while touchin up the rest. rinsed, neutralizer, then reconstructor, then roux porosity, then deep conditioned.
lawwd hope my hair don't fall out..lol


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 6, 2010)

*subscribing*


----------



## MadamCJCPA (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be subscribing as well.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 7, 2010)

i was 7 months post when i self relaxed last night.  it was good because the NG was evident but hard because it was so much of it..lol.  
now just to be on the safe side im going to be very careful.  since its summer i don't have to use heat. and definately no manipulation. deep condition every wash and light protein every other wash.
i hope this will be a regular thing for me. I am so tired of the salon...even with going twice a year Im fed up with them.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

Anymore takers on whether to rinse relaxer cream in the shower or sink?

I did my pre-relaxer wash, heavy protein, DC yesterday and did it in the sink.  Boy, it was a mess!  So, much water and soap in my eyes.  It got better as I went on but my hair was SOOOO dadgum tangled!!!!  

Given the tangles and stuff in my eyes, I'm thinking I might be safer putting on my plastic cape and rinsing the relaxer out in the shower.

Any thoughts/techniques?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 7, 2010)

JD2'd said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Anymore takers on whether to rinse relaxer cream in the shower or sink?
> 
> ...



I tried the sink ONCE when rinsing out my relaxer  ....I will stick with the shower...even with the great conditioners I have it still was a tangled mess...I have never had any issues with rinsing my relaxer out in the shower and plan on doing it tonight! I would rather spend time jumping in and out of the shower versus detangling every little section...

Just a side note - I remember that my stylist said to NEVER wash your hair in the sink as it is prone to more breakage from having to detangle that middle part...


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^
So, my next question is a little awkward but did you experience any burn...um well...in the vajayjay area?


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (Jun 7, 2010)

Until I joined this board (a few short weeks ago), I always rinsed my relaxers in the shower. It seemed to me that you could get to more parts of the hair/head to be able to rinse it easier. I just always kept my eyes closed tight, hung a towel close by that I could grab to wipe with it and handled it that way. 

Never any...discomfort...in any, uhm, womanly parts or anything. 

I relaxed a couple weeks ago, and I had watched/read a few tutorials first, so I followed the advice there and rinsed in the sink. I actually found that surprisingly easy and comfortable, so I may now stick with that. 

Skee Wee, Soror!


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (Jun 7, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

After years of self relaxing, I realize I don't know as much about it as I thought. I relaxed last week with Dr. Miracles (I usually use Phyto II, but I wanted to relax before going to SC for the weekend). 

I know using a color brush works -- picked that up from a tutorial, and it allowed me to be much neater and more precise with my application of the relaxer. 

Rinsing in the sink and the shower have both worked for me (see other post). 

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

Use Dr. Miracles...my hair came out more texlaxed (I think?) than relaxed. I used the very same technique (well, I added the brush this time), but it was very underprocessed this time. 












I am still trying to figure out what happened. I was able to get my hair straight enough to wear it as I like it that weekend, but I haven't been doing much with it since then.

Please include examples of things you believe in.

Reading and learning as much as I can about these things! I know I don't have all the answers!

Please include specific techniques. 

I don't know that I have anything to share that would be revolutionary. 

Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

I like the color brush as an applicator. Very useful. 

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.

I would like to try relaxing my hair in 1/2s. I always feel a bit rushed with trying to applying and smoothing in that window of time they suggest, so it would be nice to be able to buy a little more time to do that.


----------



## Ese88 (Jun 12, 2010)

this thread is great!


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm gonna be self relaxing for the first time since I started REALLY taking care of my hair in a few weeks.... thanks to this thread I'm not one bit nervous!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, so today I self-relaxed for the first time since joining LHCF.  I have mixed emotions.  

My relaxer processed well- I used Silk Elements Mild (it actually may have processed too well I think I'm going to add condish or oil to it next time just to slow it down some).  I rinsed very well and did mid-step protein with Aphoghee 2 minutes.  

I neutralized *12 times*- I was in the shower for almost 2 hours!erplexed  I used Motions Moisture Cream Neutralizing poo and checked it with Isoplus since Isoplus  has a color indicator.  No lie, I left the poo on for 30 minutes at one point and the color indicator was still pink.  I figured 12 poos is way more than the 1 my stylist used to do so I figured I good.

I DC'd with heat for 30 minutes w/Sitrinillah.  Rinsed added Aphoghee Green Tea Keratin spray and GVP Anti-Snap.  

The problem I encountered was massive knots and tangles from last weeks experimental wash day in the sink!!!! (one of the reasons I was in the shower for so long- trying to get those knots out- they were huge!)   I lost so much hair on the sides dealing with knots bigger than I've ever had in my life!  Seriously, I've lost at least 30% of the volume of my sides!

I will never wash my hair in a sink again.  I had to get cut a few weeks ago because my stylists was so rough with my hair and it was so thin at the ends so I'm a little bit below APL now.  Her roughness was the whole reason I decided to be a DIY'er.

I just hope I don't have to suffer with any more knots!


----------



## grow (Jul 6, 2010)

hi ladies!

here's a subject we've maybe spoken about alot less on here that i'm just realizing now, that i've changed completely.

*post perm/texlax upkeep*

i permed (texlax style) almost a week ago and for the first time since i've been perming, i have let my hair have contact with water every single day.

my first reason was: because it is sooo hot (90's)
my second reason was: i'm used to co-washing, oil rinsing, water rinsing anyways, and missed it.

what i have noticed is incredible: my hair is looking better and feeling softer post perm now, than it ever did before when i used to wait at least 7 days to let water touch my hair again!

so for those perming in this summer heat, you might want to take advantage of the "heat" by keeping your scalp fresh, which is refreshing for the body and good for the hair, too!

hhj ladies!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 7, 2010)

MissLawyerLady said:


> Okay, so today I self-relaxed for the first time since joining LHCF.  I have mixed emotions.
> 
> My relaxer processed well- I used Silk Elements Mild (it actually may have processed too well I think I'm going to add condish or oil to it next time just to slow it down some).  I rinsed very well and did mid-step protein with Aphoghee 2 minutes.
> 
> ...




So sorry to hear this MissLawyerLady.


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

MissLawyerLady, that is such a sad experience...the whole time i was reading it i just kept going "ouch, ouch, ouch", i mean it really hurt to hear this.

the good news is that your hair WILL GROW BACK! and you've got such beautiful hair that i'm sure it will not be as noticable as "we always think our hair defects are". others just don't see that.

just give your hair lots of T.L.C. and stick with it!


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 8, 2010)

I got sick of going to the salon and spending hours so I started DIYing.

*What works:*

I section my hair in the normal 4 sections. I've been putting on my DCs like this since I started my journey so I apply the relaxer really quickly.

EVOO on my hair and in the relaxer works to slow down the processing time and get the look I want.

Changing the part of the hair that I put the relaxer first on the time before so there is no chance of over processing.
*
What didn't work for me (my hair is thick and coarse)*:

Thinking that the relaxer had to be applied and washed out in 10 mins. Now I apply and then leave on for 10-15 mins.


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

i did my perm (texlax) a week ago yesterday, so today, although i did do the mid perm protein step, i'm going to do the deep protein treatment.

i have had incredibly good results with Dudley's DRC 28, so i'm using that today under the dryer for 15 min.

soon, i will be able to restart my Ayurveda, too! (can't wait!)


----------



## LuvlyLocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I am a selft- relaxer and I switch up my routine so I cannot accurately report.  I will try some of the suggestions here, can't wait!! Question, i see that some ladies are using protein as a mid step, would Mega tek work as a mid step also or is it too strong of a protein? I plan to relax after i use my full bottle of Mega Tek. Any suggestions?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 9, 2010)

**nevermind**


----------



## grow (Jul 9, 2010)

LuvlyLocks said:


> Hi Ladies, I am a selft- relaxer and I switch up my routine so I cannot accurately report.  I will try some of the suggestions here, can't wait!! Question, i see that some ladies are using protein as a mid step, would Mega tek work as a mid step also or is it too strong of a protein? I plan to relax after i use my full bottle of Mega Tek. Any suggestions?


 
i use Mega Tek, but have never tried it as a mid protein step.
my only suggestion is to make sure to halt the use of it at least a week before you perm.
hopefully some other ladies will chime in with their experience, too.
good luck!


----------



## Dionnesse (Jul 9, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

Adding oil to my relaxer mix (whatever i'm trying to use up)
Using mid protein after rinsing relaxer and BEFORE neutralisng
Covering my previosuly relaxed hair with conditioner (any old CW conditioner will do
Basing my scalp with ORS Anti-itch forumula - comes in the applicator bottle - no burning whatsoever on my 4b resistant hair!!
Incorporating an ACV rinse into my neutralising routine (2 tbl spoons ACV to 3 large glasses of water (we dont have the 'cup size' measurement in the UK, if we do dont know what it is!!!!)
After DCing hair, use Joico K-pak intense hydrator to control porosity - ph 3.5

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

Trying to part the hair too neatly when applying relaxer - this wastes valuable time
Not basing - big mistake!!
Trying to cut corners during the neutralising stage - if the lather's pink, your hair is not neutralised and no, there is nothing wrong with the shampoo!*note to self


Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

I like Motions CPR as my post rinse protein treatment
Apple cider vinegar
Joico k-pak intense hydrator for porosity control
ORS Anti-itch formula to base the scalp

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.
I want to stretch sooo badly, but my 4b hair and 3 times a week gym routine does not make one cute!! I have suffered aesthetically - too ashamed to tell you how long i lasted.....but in my defence, its hard to use protective styles, i'm growing my hair out from a short ear length style *hangs head in shame.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 9, 2010)

subscribing...............


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 11, 2010)

MissLawyerLady said:


> I neutralized *12 times*- I was in the shower for almost 2 hours!erplexed



This is soooooo my problem  Neutralizing has to be one of the worst parts about relaxing 

I washed over 15 times, in fact... I lost count... used up pretty much all of the neutralizing shampoo that came in the kits and I even used the Ors Creamy Aloe poo (good stuff ), but the PINK was still there... (I let the poo sit several times, tried scrubbing my scalp / gently scratching, increasing the temperature as warm as I could stand... everything) 
Washing still took me forever (though after so long, maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me.)

If anyone can share TIPS or TECHNIQUES that will reduce the amount of washes and time to neutralize... that would be great!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 11, 2010)

acapnleo said:


> This is soooooo my problem  Neutralizing has to be one of the worst parts about relaxing
> 
> I washed over 15 times, in fact... I lost count... used up pretty much all of the neutralizing shampoo that came in the kits and I even used the Ors Creamy Aloe poo (good stuff ), but the PINK was still there... (I let the poo sit several times, tried scrubbing my scalp / gently scratching, increasing the temperature as warm as I could stand... everything)
> Washing still took me forever (though after so long, maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me.)
> ...





I heard you should let the neutralizing shampoo sit on your hair for 10 minutes then rinse and it will speed up the process. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 11, 2010)

When I neutralize, I lather and let the shampoo sit on my hair for 15 minutes.  Then I rinse thoroughly to make sure there is none of the shampoo left from the last lather.  After that I'll lather up for 2 or 3 more times, but between each lather I rinse really well.

I think left over shampoo (in your hair, sink or shower walls) can taint your future lathers, if that makes any sense?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 11, 2010)

I've decided to keep relaxing for awhile.  I need to learn how to take care of my relaxed hair and let it grow for awhile.   I thank you ladies for inspiring me.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 12, 2010)

Update:  The SE Mild made my hair shed terribly!

My stylist used it and I didn't notice shedding so I don't know what was different, but I won't be using SE again.  All the hair getting caught in the tangles from my sink wash (see prior post) was shed hair!  My homemade garlic and EVOO mix has helped and I'm now taking oral garlic supplements!

I'm going to try Linange Shea Butter for my next touch-up.


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 12, 2010)

What works... ? Sticking to what you know / what works for you... Just that simple.

In other words... don't fix what isn't broken  Things that work for some; may not work for you and your hair.

I stopped relaxing for a long time (transitioned to natural)... then I tried SE LYE MILD... I cannot say I was thrilled with the relaxer. It yielded pretty results, when straightened (see my AVI and Signature), but I was under-processed. 

The under-processing was due to the fact that before I could fully finish the application and smooth, I was burning like crazy!  My curls were somewhat looser, but overall when my hair was wet, it was a disaster and I did notice shedding / breakage, specifically during detangling; even times when I would run my fingers through my hair / comb... strands were falling  

This weekend, I did a corrective on myself and dd... (boy was I nervous). So far, so good... and I used what "worked" for me (in the past)... African Pride No Lye. 
We are both happy with the results.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^
Your hair is gorgeous, acapnelo!!!  Very shiny and love the curls.


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 12, 2010)

MissLawyerLady said:


> ^^^^
> Your hair is gorgeous, acapnelo!!!  Very shiny and love the curls.



Awww thank you MLL!  yours too!


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe someone here could answer the following: I currently texlax my hair with Affirm mild.  If I want to go straighter and relax it, can I go over my previously processed hair for say 5 minutes? Or do I have to start relaxing from the root and grow out the texlaxed hair?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 12, 2010)

I did a touch up yesterday after a twelve week stretch and it was by best so far.

What worked for me:
1) The day before my relaxer, I clarify my hair and deep condition it.  I airdry and do not add any products to my hair.
2) The next day once my hair dries, I start the relaxer process.  
3) I add two capfuls of neutral potien filler to the ORS relaxer 
4) I base my scalp with oil sheen and add castor oil to the ends fo my hair
5) I apply the relaxer to my roots, once it is completely applied I smooth my hair, once every area is smooth, I wait 5 minutes and rinse
6) I rinse and add Ion reconstructor treatment for five minutes
7) I rinse and wash twice with neutralizing shampoo and once with ORS Aloe Shampoo
8) I apply Color Me Beautiful rinse, advance gray coverage in black and sit under a hood dryer on high for 45 minutes
9) I rinse and wash with Mizani shampoo until the water is fairly clear
10) I deep condition under a heating cap with Silk Elements moisturizing treatment. 
11) I air dry with NTM leave in and Nairobi foam wrap lotion as a braid out

What does not work
1) Adding oil to relaxer, it leaves my hair too under processed
2) skipping the mid protein step before neturalizing shampoo
3) Applying relaxer to dirty hair


----------



## augiemoment (Jul 13, 2010)

did anyone answer the question of what is a sprush?
I just use an applicator brush that way it doesnt get on my scalp


----------



## Nya33 (Jul 13, 2010)

augiemoment said:


> did anyone answer the question of what is a sprush?
> I just use an applicator brush that way it doesnt get on my scalp


 
Not sure all i know is that i cant find one in the UK anywhere and i would love one!

Its just like an applicator brush but without the bristles- kind of like a spatula. Google it


----------



## baddison (Jul 13, 2010)

augiemoment said:


> did anyone answer the question of what is a sprush?
> I just use an applicator brush that way it doesnt get on my scalp


 

I use the SPRUSH to apply my relaxers.
Check it out here: http://www.templeclean.com/pages/product_sprush.htm

I find I get better coverage, and the applicator does not aggravate the scalp like the brush bristles used to.  Also, I waste less product, since there are no brush bristles for the relaxer to get stuck in between.  I even smooth with the "comb-looking"sprush.  Its really great.


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2010)

what works for HFG multi-textured hair:
* (ring of 4b-c/level VII-VIII) from slightly below the crown to 2" from the nape)/
* (crown and apex: 4a)/
* (Nape: 3c)

 - use a lye relaxer 
 - I don't do half/half
 - I use a timer - makes me work faster (I use a countdown timer) 
      *It takes me approx 8-10mins for complete application time, and 10mins smoothing. At times I let sit for another 2-3mins on the 4b/c section as I rinse out the crown and nape. 
 - I clarify and use a reconstructor 1 week prior
 - **I relax no sooner than three days from my last wash/co-wash/tea rinse, etc
 - **If I henna, it is no sooner than 3 weeks before my next relaxer

** - I use all the steps in the relaxer system I've purchased at the time. 
    - I use premium quality relaxer (in the past I used Gentle Treatment no-lye - and it worked well because I was not fast, and it didn't overprocess - it was excellent) 

 - I don't do a midstep protein treatment - I use a balanced midstep which is heavier on moisture but has protein in the form of ceramides/wheat, etc. 

 - I follow up the relaxer with a reconstructor 4 days after relaxer

*Wella InDepth - Chemical treatment reconstructor 
*Wella Regenal - brings down pH - normalizing lotion - use after neutralizer but before balanced DC 


**If I underprocess - I will finish hair by drying 75%, add smoothing heat protect product, blow dry and flat iron 350 degrees in small sections/ 2 passes. I will wear this straight with no bends for 3 days. 

If I want a fuller look, I will let it airdry.


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 13, 2010)

What I have tried that I  KNOW works *FOR ME*:

*Phyto Relaxer I - always and forever
*Protein or henna one week before and one week after relaxing
*Cover relaxed hair with Phyto revitalizing treatment and silicone serum  (Moroccanoil).
*Base scalp, front hairline, sides, and temples
*Section hair in 8 sections to speed application and make handling  longer hair easier - 2 on each side, 4 in back
*Mid Neutralizing:  Porosity Control with cap for 5 minutes to speed and enhance neutralizing
*Switching to a milder relaxer and processing for longer time
*Swapping out the neutralizer in the kit for Elucence Moisture Acidifying poo, best neutralizer ever
 *After neutralizing, moderate protein 30 min with heat followed by deep moisture 60  min with heat

What will I never do again  because I know it DOES NOT work *FOR ME*:
*Doing the mid protein step - I know I'm the oddball, but this left my hair very, very frizzy and tangly over time.
 * Use lye relaxer = major thinning and breakage with excessive shedding after neutralizing (I have extremely fine hair)

Please include examples of  things you believe in.
*Never, ever trim before relaxing or in close proximity to relaxing - says so in Phyto instructions, but I also believe this does contribute to weakened ends, splits, and breakage.

Please include specific  techniques. 
 *Combing relaxer through new growth - just discovered this and works  like a charm, quicker and more consistent smoothing with no breakage or damage
*Apply relaxer last to front hairline, sides, and temples that have been previously based to mildly process those areas.
*Always rinse, neutralize, etc. in shower.  Previous major setback from sink washing.  Never, ever, ever.
*Rinse relaxer thoroughly.  Then one wash with neutralizing poo for 5 minutes.  Then cover hair liberally with PC and cover with cap for 5 minutes.  Finish with 2 more quick neutralizing poos.  Proceed with conditioning.
*Absolutely no direct heat for at least 2 weeks after relaxing.  I don't use direct heat much anyway, but absolutely none during this time to avoid unnecessary breakage/manipulation.  

Also, feel free to share  which products you liked, and if possible, why.
*Phytospecific Relaxer* - never had growth and retention with a relaxer like I've had with this.  No more balls of hair coming out while neutralizing.  Gentle, no burning, but extremely effective.  Major body and movement in hair and very easy to maintain moisture level.

*Eluence Moisture Acidifying shampoo *- has color indicator, pH 4.5-5.5, smell fantastic (grapefruit), never stripping, fabulous job of neutralizing, hair feels lush and moisturized while washing.

*Porosity Control Conditioner* - Bring pH down quickly, hair feels moisturized and cuticles smoother immediately.  Makes the rest of neutralizing go much quicker and easier.

*Nairobi Prota-Sil conditioner* - great protein conditioner that can be used at different levels.  Applied for just 5 minutes *after* a moisturizing condish will give you a great light protein treatment that makes your hair feel strong but moisturized with great slip.  Applied after shampoo for 30 minutes with heat will give you a moderate/heavy protein treatment with great strength and shine.  You must DC after using it this way.  Very versatile product.  HG!

Even add new techniques you  haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.

Interested in front-back half/half with texlaxing, but it's just a thought right now.


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh something I forgot... With my most recent session... I added 5-6 tablespoons of oil to the relaxer... I mixed Argan oil, Cocasta Oil, and some herbal oil (ordered from a homemade vendor). Also, I used vaseline on my scalp... this had to have been the most gentle relaxer experience to date


----------



## grow (Jul 14, 2010)

Lavendar said:


> What I have tried that I KNOW works *FOR ME*:
> 
> 
> *Always rinse, neutralize, etc. in shower. Previous major setback from sink washing. Never, ever, ever.


 

Hi Lavendar!
Congratulations on getting to MBL!
the before and after is AMAZING and VERY INSPIRATIONAL!

could you please explain how you do the rinsing, neutralizing in the shower? (without getting perm near those delicate areas...erplexed)

do you put a chair in the shower to sit and lean back on?

Thanks!


----------



## Dionnesse (Jul 14, 2010)

acapnleo said:


> This is soooooo my problem  Neutralizing has to be one of the worst parts about relaxing
> 
> I washed over 15 times, in fact... I lost count... used up pretty much all of the neutralizing shampoo that came in the kits and I even used the Ors Creamy Aloe poo (good stuff ), but the PINK was still there... (I let the poo sit several times, tried scrubbing my scalp / gently scratching, increasing the temperature as warm as I could stand... everything)
> Washing still took me forever (though after so long, maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me.)
> ...


 

Hi there,

When i releaxed last week, i did the following:

Rinse relaxer
Mid-step protein
Neutralise - mid pink lather
Neutralise
ACV rinse
Neutralise - light pink lather
Neutralise
ACV rinse
Neutralise - white lather!
DC
Porosity control

I think the ACV rinse helped in a BIG way....i read that it lowers the ph of your hair so therefore neutralises quicker. I will always do this from now on and highly recommend. Saved me loads of time.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't wait to relax my hair!  I think this time I will use a homemade mix of ceramides as a midstep.


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> Hi Lavendar!
> Congratulations on getting to MBL!
> the before and after is AMAZING and VERY INSPIRATIONAL!
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I've never had a problem with neutralizing and getting perm near any delicate areas.  I use a hand-held shower head and just lean back slightly and the water falls behind me. The water never reaches the front of my body.  I may get some runoff on my back from time to time, but I have the nozzle on high power and the water as hot as I can stand it and I just keep rinsing any contact areas as I'm rinsing my hair.  With the hand-held and the very warm/hot water, it usually doesn't take but a few minutes before I'm moving on to my first wash.  I have very allergic-type skin but yet to have a problem with irritation and I've been doing this for years.  HTH!


----------



## LuvlyLocks (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> i use Mega Tek, but have never tried it as a mid protein step.
> my only suggestion is to make sure to halt the use of it at least a week before you perm.
> hopefully some other ladies will chime in with their experience, too.
> good luck!


 
Thanks so much for the suggestion! I plan on relaxing this weekend so i will not use the mega tek this week. I am thinking about trying the ACV rinse for the first time, does anyone know the benefits? 
Thanks ladies for all of your tips.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

LuvlyLocks said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion! I plan on relaxing this weekend so i will not use the mega tek this week. I am thinking about trying the ACV rinse for the first time, does anyone know the benefits?
> Thanks ladies for all of your tips.


 
as i understand it, the ACV brings the ph level of the hair back down because the perm will raise it so much.

i'm glad you stopped the growth aide mt before perming. i don't have it as a fact that it MUST be done, but i've also never read where any gowth aide is used safely prior to perming (including mn, M-T-G, sulfur, bm, bt, etc...)  better safe than sorry.

earlier on in this thread there are many examples of ladies who use ACV rinses during the process of perming.

good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## LuvlyLocks (Jul 29, 2010)

grow said:


> as i understand it, the ACV brings the ph level of the hair back down because the perm will raise it so much.
> 
> i'm glad you stopped the growth aide mt before perming. i don't have it as a fact that it MUST be done, but i've also never read where any gowth aide is used safely prior to perming (including mn, M-T-G, sulfur, bm, bt, etc...) better safe than sorry.
> 
> ...


 
I am so excited about trying the ACV rinse, can't wait to try. I will definately update you on the results.


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

LuvlyLocks said:


> I am so excited about trying the ACV rinse, can't wait to try. I will definately update you on the results.


 
i'm excited for you!!!
(wish i could perm, too, but have to wait another month and a half.)

thank you for updating us...we're always looking for pointers and updates!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 29, 2010)

SUBSCRIBING


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for those who will be perming virgin hair..im natural and want to relax


----------



## grow (Aug 1, 2010)

GoddessMaker said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for those who will be perming virgin hair..im natural and want to relax


 
hi GoddessMaker!
gosh, i haven't permed virgin hair in so long, i really don't remember.
however, i do know that they have specific instructions for virgin hair in the box that should be followed by the letter to prevent problems.
i wish i could be more helpful, but possibly, if you do a search on the site, there must be threads on this specific issue.


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 8, 2010)

GoddessMaker said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for those who will be perming virgin hair..im natural and want to relax



There are several very good threads with information on relaxing virgin hair on the board. I think that if you approach the process with the "I'm babying my tresses" mindset you'll be fine. Following the directions of course. 

Today I am roller setting after dc'ing all night (which I won't do anymore because I found myself "tangly" while rinsing) with a ceramide rich conditioner. If I can master roller setting, the last time I did it consistently was over 20 years ago, I plan to rollerset on the weekends and then just wear my hair in a single french braid wrapped around my head during the rest of the week because I sweat like I'm taking a shower when I work out and I am determined to win my families fitness challenge.

Wishing you ladies a successful and smexy hair week!


----------



## LuvlyLocks (Aug 9, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm excited for you!!!
> (wish i could perm, too, but have to wait another month and a half.)
> 
> thank you for updating us...we're always looking for pointers and updates!


 

OK, so as it turns out, i guess i used all of my ACV last time, so when i went to use it i did not have it on hand. Lesson learned----double check all products before hand. Even though i did not have my acv on hand, my relaxer turned out Awesome!  

I have outlined my steps below. 

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

1. Mizani Lye relaxer
2. Basing scalp, nape, edges, ends and ears with vaseline prior to relaxing
3. Have all tools on hand
4. Put conditioner on previoslu relaxed hair
5. Time entire relaxer time with kitchen timer to be precise and prevent over processing
6. I relax in between straight and tex lax...never relax bone straight
 


What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

1. Use a no lye relaxer
2. Not smoothing relaxer on new growth (always smooth for perfect results)
3. Relax nape and edges first...thinnest part of hair and burns quickly


Please include examples of things you believe in.

1. Mid protein step with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
2. Let neutralizing shampoo stay in hair for 3-5 min at a time
3. Aphogee 2 step after 1 week post relaxer
4. Deep condition with ORS replenishing pak



Please include specific techniques. 

1. Let hair air dry after applying leave in
2. I tried the flexi rods for the first time and love them.  I applied my leave ins and a little Silk Elements foam wrap to my ends (hair was still damp) and used about 5 or 6 rods just wrapped around the longer part of my hair not tightly wound at the scalp
3. Let rods dry over night in Bonnet scarf and took out in morning
4. Combed out curls and brushed with paddle brush and wrapped tightly in a scarf
5. Apply Chi serum and comb down.....
Reveal beautiful, bouncy, hair


Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

1. Mizani Lye (perfect results each time, very moisturizing)
2. Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair (great way to bring down ph)
3. CHI silk infusion serum as a leave in (light, great smell, protects hair and ends and you can use as a heat protectant)
4. Aphogee leave in (more protection for hair and less shedding)
5. 1 week after relaxer 2 step Aphogee protein treatment (maybe 1 or 2 strands of hair loss after i use, this will always be a staple of mine!)


Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.

Silk amino acids
Sprush


----------



## Nayeli (Aug 14, 2010)

Superb thread! After a decent self relax a few months back I have finally decided to become a permanent self-relaxer. It was the best relaxer experience (minus under-processing) so I don't know why I even went back to the salon.

Keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## jasminea (Aug 14, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*

Stretching for at least 12 weeks
Relaxing my nape and hairline last for 5 min max
Clarify and hard protein week prior to relaxing
Mid-relaxer protein step with Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor
Air-drying relaxed hair straight down, moisturize and cross-wrap for bed, your body heat overnight gives same strightness as a saran-wrap set


*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*

Relaxing every 6-8 weeks (only leads to stick straight weak breaking hair)


*Please include examples of things you believe in.*

Doing a protein treatment after rinsing out relaxer and before neutralizer
Basing the scalp, nape, ears, hairline prior to relaxing.
Protecting the already relaxed hair with layer of olive oil
Protein treatments the week prior and the week after a relaxer
Putting some base oil actually on the hair areas you tend to see overprocessing (crown, front hairline, and nape) prior to relaxing


*Please include specific techniques. *

Relaxing my whole hair in four sections 
Applying relaxer to both sides of parted hair
Apply with relaxer brush and smooth with fingers
Leaving relaxer on no longer than 20 minutes
Applying a little oil _ON _hair along hairline to slow down processing



*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

1.Silk Elements MegaSilk Relaxer (no-lye) - great BSS kit that leaves my hair straight but preserves the body and bounce
2.Nexuss Emergencee - great hard protein treatment
3.Ion Swimmers Conditioner - gentle product that removes the minerals that no-lye relaxers leave behind to make hair soft and flowing. I also use after every swim.
4. Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in -Adds in protein, heat protects and is light 


*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

Mixing oils into relaxer. I'm think it might make it leave me underprocessed but like the concept.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2010)

Strategically Preparing your Hair for your Next Relaxer.  You should always be thinking about that next relaxer (date).  And what can you do to treat/build up your hair for that next relaxer.

I am always thinking about that.erplexed  How to strengthen my hair during the Stretch.  What am I using that has been beneficial to my overall Hair care leading up to that relaxer.  

Each wash day, I am mindful of that 12, 14, 16 mark and how to guarantee my hair is in tip-top shape leading up to it.

*I prolly already said this in a previous post or 2 or 3...but I think it is very important that you've stayed on top of your moisture game, your protein game, porosity, combatted dryness, healthy scalp etc ALL before that next relaxer.....*


----------



## DarkHair (Aug 14, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:
- Mizani Butter Blends
- add shea butter, coconut oil, and CHI silk infusion to relaxer 
- Joico K-pak before neutralizing

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:
- using hard protein right after a relaxer

Please include examples of things you believe in.
- this sprush that I just ordered 
- putting CHI silk infusion on previously relaxed hair and edges

Please include specific techniques.
- I don't have any specific techniques. 

Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.
- Joico K-pak. 
- Roux porosity control 

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.
- I'm going to try relaxing the coarsest hair first, and letting the neutralizer sit for 5 mins.


*I'm wonder if I can add a moisturizing con with my Joico during the pre-neutralizing process. Would that help promote moisture/protein balance*


----------



## halee_J (Aug 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Strategically Preparing your Hair for your Next Relaxer.  You should always be thinking about that next relaxer (date).  And what can you do to treat/build up your hair for that next relaxer.
> 
> I am always thinking about that.erplexed  How to strengthen my hair during the Stretch.  What am I using that has been beneficial my overall Hair care leading up to that relaxer.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what i'm doing now T, even though I don't plan to relax until Dec '10/Jan '11. I already have overprocessed ends...They are delicate, and even if they are coated in vaseline+neut.shampoo, I think there still vulenerable. This stretch is allowing me to build them back up  I will cut them eventually, but I want to let go of them from trimming, not from breakage.

I'm here strategially planning how I'm going to relax in 4 sections, I estimate I will have about 4-5" of NG, plus I have a mix of textures: temples & nape 3b small patches in the crown and behind the ears 4b, everywhere else 3c/4a. This stretch is also helping more easily mark out the different textures.

Grow, I have learned loads here.This is a _superb_ thread  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2010)

halee_J said:


> This is exactly what i'm doing now T, even though I don't plan to relax until Dec '10/Jan '11. I already have overprocessed ends...They are delicate, and even if they are coated in vaseline+neut.shampoo, I think there still vulenerable. This stretch is allowing me to build them back up  I will cut them eventually, but I want to let go of them from trimming, not from breakage.
> 
> I'm here strategially planning how I'm going to relax in 4 sections, I estimate I will have about 4-5" of NG, plus I have a mix of textures: temples & nape 3b small patches in the crown and behind the ears 4b, everywhere else 3c/4a. This stretch is also helping more easily mark out the different textures.
> 
> Grow, I have learned loads here.This is a _superb_ thread  .


 Nice Post HaleeJ!

What also works wonders is:

Reflecting on what you could do better next relaxer date (eespecially if you self-relax). Reflecting on what you can do differently, better. 

 Making changes and adjustments in both technique and products from your last relaxer (if need be).


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 18, 2010)

This is suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch a GREAT thread!!! You all have NO idea how relieved I am about self relaxing after reading this thread! I plan on self relaxing within the next 1-2 weeks and I've been so nervous!

I've learned so many tips from all the posts!!! I've purchased Mizani Butter Blends Relaxer for fine/colored hair in lye and will be using the entire MBB line except for the Microfusion treatment - I didn't really feel like this was necessary as I have plenty of DC's I can use.

Off to process all the info and figure out how I'm going to go about my touch up!!!

Thanks ladies!!!!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

Luvlylocks, i'm so glad it worked out well for you!

thanks for coming back to let us know!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

hi ladies!

i don't remember if i reported this or not, so here goes:

i tried something new with my last perm (june 30th.'10) and i believe it worked:

i cowashed every day even the day right after my perm.

i used to always believe, as i was told growing up, that no water should touch the hair for the entire week after perming, but now i believe this goes right into the myth basket along with the idea that washing the hair everyday will dry it out.

granted, i do believe that washing everyday with an sls poo will dry out the hair, but not so for cowashing.

i see that it enhanced my moisture retention and the overall condition of my hair and that translates into growth.

i will perm this saturday and yes, be cowashing everyday again beginning sunday!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Loving this thread, it is sooo helpful!!


----------



## Emz Forever (Aug 25, 2010)

I just wanted to stop by and say thanks to all you lovely ladies for sharing your pointers and tips. I borrowed some of your techniques today and it came out really well. It was also a biggie for me because I decided to switch to texlaxing. After the hairdresser over processed my fine strands to a ridiculous level, I decided to take the plunge and do it myself. As I rinsed, when I saw those plump, juicy texlaxed waves, I knew I had made the right decision. 

*Here's what worked for me and what I will definitely do again, the next time round* 
* switching down from a regular to mild relaxer and using SAA as a protective barrier by spritzing my scalp, new growth and length with Elasta QP's H2 leave-in which contains silk protein. Then moisturising with my usual moisturiser and sealing with good ole indian hemp grease instead of my usual oil. I also used the grease to protect my scalp and hair line. 

* Sectioning my hair into six, rather than four helped me to give each area the right amount of processing time as I have a couple of different textures on my head.

* Using ceramides as my mid-con step. I mixed one tube (15ml) of Matrix Biolage Fortetherapie Cera-repair with an equal amount of TIGI Catwalk Honey/Oatmeal Conditioner for Chemically Treated Hair to make it go further. And then on a whim added 1 teaspoon of Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor. Best combo ever. I will definitely use this combo again. Also smelled so gorgeous that the gross relaxer smell disappeared instantly.

* Applying relaxer with a brush (15 minutes) but smoothing with my fingers (7 minutes). Total time taken was 23 minutes. I will observe how the newly texlaxed hair behaves to see whether I need to adjust this time up or down for the next touch-up.


*What I need to tweak for next time* 
* Better protection for my scalp as it is feeling a bit more tender than usual after a relaxer. Either I need to be more generous with the grease, or I need to perfect my application technique so I dont get relaxer on the scalp until the smoothing stage. I was worried about the timing so wasnt as studious about avoiding my scalp as I should have been! 

* Perhaps I will use a slightly smaller brush next time as this one was a bit awkward to manoeuvre sometimes. 

That's all ladies. It was so exhilirating to be relaxing my very own hair. I almost wish I could do it all over again. Lol! 

Here are a few pics of a)sectioned hair in preparation for relaxer b)wet waves after DC c)halfway through flat iron


----------



## taz007 (Aug 25, 2010)

I so love this thread!  We are some serious mixologists up in here!!


----------



## Minty (Aug 30, 2010)

Please don't co-wash your hair right after a relaxer. If your goal is to maintain straight hair, and even to allow the scalp to recoup. properly, do not wash the hair for 3 days min after the relaxer.


----------



## arosieworld (Aug 31, 2010)

I co-wash everyday for the most part. The day before and after my relaxer sometimes even that day. I don't have scalp issues and I think it makes my hair healthier. My hair loves water and conditioner and wants it all the time.


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

everybody's hair is different and what's great is that, thanks to this forum, we are given so many new options to try out in the quest for finding what works for our individual heads of hair.

it's all good!

let's keep sharing those ideas ladies!


----------



## afjhnsn (Sep 1, 2010)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Maybe someone here could answer the following: I currently texlax my hair with Affirm mild.  If I want to go straighter and relax it, can I go over my previously processed hair for say 5 minutes? Or do I have to start relaxing from the root and grow out the texlaxed hair?


 
Bump for this question  <3


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

afjhnsn said:


> Bump for this question  <3



that's  really good question too!

i hope some of the others will chime in with their ideas because i really don't have an answer.

all i can say is that i don't think my hair (fine 4/a or 4/b) would handle it well, so i personally would not try it.

i have some areas along the length of my hair which got alot less perm when i first started texlaxing, but when i wrap or rollerset, they straighten out just like the more relaxed ends.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 3, 2010)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Maybe someone here could answer the following: I currently texlax my hair with Affirm mild.  If I want to go straighter and relax it, can I go over my previously processed hair for say 5 minutes? Or do I have to start relaxing from the root and grow out the texlaxed hair?


 
I have gone over underprocessed areas of my hair to make it straighter but there's really no guarantee that it will get as straight/textured as you want.  Five minutes could be not enough or too much depending on how processed your previously relaxed hair is.  I've done it before and I was fine but I knew that my hair was very underprocessed and felt that I had essentially missed some areas during the previous relaxer session.  If you feel good about it, I say go for it and if not head to a salon and see what they can do for you. HTH!


----------



## mstk (Sep 3, 2010)

grow said:


> i have some areas along the length of my hair which got alot less perm when i first started texlaxing, but when i wrap or rollerset, they straighten out just like the more relaxed ends.


 
I'm glad that's the case, because I have the same issue. The first time I texlaxed, I didn't straighten enough. The texture is lovely but it's a bit too thick for me. I don't want to try going over it again since I have texlaxed further since then. I'll have to practice my rollersetting.


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 6, 2010)

Self relaxed for the 2nd time, this time becuz of you guys it came out so much better!!! I used affirm, mild. I got the temple clean relaxer applicator and the temple clean smoother that looks like a comb and my results are great! I did sooo much better this time.. After applying the relaxer I applied the affirm 5 n 1 reconstructor and let it sit for 20 mins... I then rinsed and applied neutralizing shampoo and let that sit too, which was new to me as well... I am happy with my results!! I did it!!


----------



## grow (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks to you ladies who've shared your ideas on using Chi Silk Infusion on the ng prior to perming, i've done some reading that might be of value to us self permers.

before your next perm, if you want to know more about how to protect your hair, you might want to check out this link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817&highlight=silk+proteins


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 6, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
Washing my hair a day or two before a relaxer, I just make sure not to wash/scrub my scalp. My hair is very dense and if I were to wait 7 days then I would lose a lot of hair while parting because I relax every 3 months. At the end of three months I have 1 1/2 inches of shrunken NG it is more pliable a day or 2 after washing. I know I could just spritz my NG the day before relaxing but I want to have my scalp manipulated as much as possible. I part with my fingers and apply the shampoo (Paul MItchell 3) but I dont rub it in, leave on 5 min and then rinse. I read this on Dlewis' blog and I decided to try it and it worked. I got some minor tingling at the end but that was to be expected.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
Using a non color indicator neutralizing shampoo, I need that indicator as reassurance.
I will also never use a protein that has keratin after rinsing.
Using pure vaseline as a base. Although it is an excellent base the relaxer gets stuck in the vaseline and it takes longer to rinse and nuetralize. I went back to my grease that has a mix of vaseline castor oil and coconut oil. It is easier to part with this one and easier to wash out. I use DAX Pressing oil with Coconut oil & Castor oil.
Put relaxr on my edges last. I use Mizani BB which is a pretty mild relaxer when I put the relaxer on my edges last each time they looked like I had never relaxed them. I only smooth them once as well.

Please include examples of things you believe in.
Using a lye relaxer. 
Relaxing using the half method, I do the front first and it was a smoother application and more hair was relaxed than parting down the center. 

Please include specific techniques. 
Since I utilize the half method doing the front first, I have realized that sinc the back is much more dense I have to smooth the back 2x. The front only gets smoothed 1x. I get the texture I prefer this way. 

Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.

Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a Great Thread!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 6, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Is anybody using the Phyto Relaxer? I am interested in using that, but I LOVE my texturized hair and don't want it bone straight, I have been using MBB whicH is EXCELLENT, but I see that phyto using No Lyes at all, No Sodium,No Calicum,No Lithium. so this is very interesting. Thanks Ladies! Oh, I have done a search but the Reviews are a couple years old.



In order for the hair to change the texture "relaxers" have to use to use a chemical. The chemical that phyto uses is gaunidine carbonate (this is the active ingredient that changes the structure of the hair strand)
Check TAZ007's profile she uses phyto and her hair looks fab.

If the Mizani is working for you stick with it.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank You! Myjourney, I edited it and just started a Thread, since this thread was for Self Relaxer Tips! I will go check out Taz right now!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 6, 2010)

Subscribing. I'm going back to relaxing in 3 weeks. I've been self-relaxing for about 2 years now, but I've never relaxed 6 months of new growth before. I can't afford a stylist to do it right now. My mom offered to pay for me to go to a stylist and I may have to take her up on that offer...I know most people don't self relax that much hair, but does anyone have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## ojemba (Sep 6, 2010)

Subscribing!!!! I haven't relaxed my own hair in almost 20 years. But after reading this tread I think I have all the tools it takes. Thank you ladies for all your comments. I'm still very far away from my next retouch but I'll be taking notes.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 6, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Subscribing. I'm going back to relaxing in 3 weeks. I've been self-relaxing for about 2 years now, but I've never relaxed 6 months of new growth before. I can't afford a stylist to do it right now. My mom offered to pay for me to go to a stylist and I may have to take her up on that offer...I know most people don't self relax that much hair, but does anyone have any suggestions or tips?



that's a great question. I'd like to know also if there is anything special/extra that's done on hair that's haven't been relaxed in over six months. I'm aiming for a 10 month stretch so I taught it was best to let my hairdresser relax it but if I have good instructions on how to handle that much growth I might attempt to do it myself.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 6, 2010)

ojemba said:


> that's a great question. I'd like to know also if there is anything special/extra that's done on hair that's haven't been relaxed in over six months. I'm aiming for a 10 month stretch so I taught it was best to let my hairdresser relax it but if I have good instructions on how to handle that much growth I might attempt to do it myself.


 
Well, if no one else chimes in, I guess I'll be the guinea pig! For now, my only thoughts are to use olive oil to protect the length of my hair and to help me detangle my new growth. I used olive oil on my wet hair once for detangling and it worked out well, but I haven't tried it on dry hair. I figure it will probably take more time to relax as well, so I'm thinking the olive oil will keep the relaxer from processing as fast. I also usually use my fingers (with gloves) to part my hair and apply my relaxer, but I will use an applicator brush for this one.


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Subscribing. I'm going back to relaxing in 3 weeks. I've been self-relaxing for about 2 years now, but I've never relaxed 6 months of new growth before. I can't afford a stylist to do it right now. My mom offered to pay for me to go to a stylist and I may have to take her up on that offer...I know most people don't self relax that much hair, but does anyone have any suggestions or tips?



this is a good question and as far as personal experience, my longest stretch was 17 weeks and yes, it was not so easy to get all of the ng, but that may also be because after a long time, the new growth is so much hair that it's not easy to cover as much ground so quickly.

maybe perming in halves could help, but i've never tried it.

the best i've ever read about stretching (she stretches 1 year at a time) is Sylver2!
they even started a thread and challenge inspired by her stretching techniques.
check this out and do not forget to see her fotki for steps!
happy viewing ladies!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=356989


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm planning on relaxing tomorrow I'm nervous and excited at the same time.  It will be my first relaxer since being on my hair journey (15 weeks post).  I've self relaxed for as long as I can remember but now whilst on this journey I'm scared something is going to go wrong...ah!!!  I swear I've read this thread over and over during the last month and I have my plan all written out (pre greasing tonight, evoo in hair and a little protein condition).  My motions relaxer is all done so I bought a Mizani relaxer and I think the switch is what has me most nervous....anyway just pontificating on here...I'll be sure to post an update after the fact.  I so hope it's loaded with smiley faces rather than head wallbashing and tears


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> I'm planning on relaxing tomorrow I'm nervous and excited at the same time.  It will be my first relaxer since being on my hair journey (15 weeks post).  I've self relaxed for as long as I can remember but now whilst on this journey I'm scared something is going to go wrong...ah!!!  I swear I've read this thread over and over during the last month and I have my plan all written out (pre greasing tonight, evoo in hair and a little protein condition).  My motions relaxer is all done so I bought a Mizani relaxer and I think the switch is what has me most nervous....anyway just pontificating on here...I'll be sure to post an update after the fact.  I so hope it's loaded with smiley faces rather than head wallbashing and tears


 
I'm sure everything will go fine! When I first started my HHJ, I switched from lye to no lye ALL the time, trying to find the right one. Now I stick to strictly lye, but I never suffered a setback from the switches. You know how to self relax, so as long as you protect your previously relaxed hair and avoid too much overlapping, you won't have any trouble at all.

Now me on the other hand...I am still freaking out about relaxing 6 months of new growth in two weeks!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

grow said:


> this is a good question and as far as personal experience, my longest stretch was 17 weeks and yes, it was not so easy to get all of the ng, but that may also be because after a long time, the new growth is so much hair that it's not easy to cover as much ground so quickly.
> 
> maybe perming in halves could help, but i've never tried it.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks grow! I have loved sylver2's hair from afar for a very long time, but we just have different textures. I've tried her methods and her products and my hair just doesn't respond well to them. I could NEVER just leave my NG alone for months. I did that once for just 10 weeks and suffered a bit of a setback because of it. Knotting and tangling like crazy! My stylist at the time just shook her head as she tried to get through it gently.


----------



## grow (Sep 16, 2010)

@newbeginnings2010, it's sad that those previous stretch methods didn't render better outcomes.

have you re grouped your methods?

maybe there was one specific technique that could really make a good impact.

on that link, there are dozens and dozens of people, so i really hope you find the new techniques that can make perming with 6 months of ng feasible!

the best of luck!



and to you too, Nix08! i recently switched perms and yes, have survived!

please let us know how it went and what you did so we can compare notes.

for example: *when i switched perms:*

i used coconut oil to base my scalp

i will not do that again because knowing coconut oil helps retain protein, it was too strong with the new perm.

if i ever switch again (i.e. go back to my original perm if it's available next time), i will use jbco to base the night before perming.
(reason being that even though my hair already "knows" the original perm, it now has other chemicals in it, so coconut oil is less neutral than jbco.)

other things i noticed whenever you switch perms:

*LOOK AT THE INGREDIENTS AND THE DIFFERENCES OF INGREDIENTS IN THE DIFFERENT PERMS.*
i say this because the perm i used had alot more protein in it naturally, so when i did my mid step protein conditioner, it was way too much and lead to protein overload. (my original perm was with very little protein, so the mid step needed to be stronger.)

i needed to use less protein in the midstep and up the amount of moisturizing dc.
(a chelating poo, thanks @NJoy and @JJamiah helped to take off any excess everything and from there i began the deep moisturizing dc's, which rebalanced my hair.)


ladies, in really keeping this information complete so that others, as well as ourselves can use it as a guide, please be sure to share any new information you come across.

i even come back to re-read my own past perm steps, so that i don't have to write it down (too much clutter) or use my computer space to keep that file, so this is good for our own purposes too!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm sure everything will go fine! When I first started my HHJ, I switched from lye to no lye ALL the time, trying to find the right one. Now I stick to strictly lye, but I never suffered a setback from the switches. You know how to self relax, so as long as you protect your previously relaxed hair and avoid too much overlapping, you won't have any trouble at all.
> 
> Now me on the other hand...I am still freaking out about relaxing 6 months of new growth in two weeks!


 
Thanks for the confidence boost newbeginnings2010 honestly I feel more assured already 

I know using heat is a no no (I do anyway) but perhaps you could blow dry your roots (and/or flat iron) a few days before your relaxer to make the new growth more manageable. Yes I'm hanging my head in shame as I suggest this but I'm a newbie so I think I get a pass haha


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2010)

grow, that is an excellent point regarding the protein - I'm going to google that now Or maybe I ought to do some work first


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can someone please explain the MID PROTEIN part? How does that work? 

In my mind I am imagining, rinsing our relaxer, slapping on a protein treatment, sit for ? mins, rinse and then use nuetralizing shampoo? What about burns? This doesn't sound right.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

grow
I am looking through the thread now as I type. Thanks!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

BlackDiamond21 said:


> Can someone please explain the MID PROTEIN part? How does that work?
> 
> In my mind I am imagining, rinsing our relaxer, slapping on a protein treatment, sit for ? mins, rinse and then use nuetralizing shampoo? What about burns? This doesn't sound right.



Doesn't sound right, but works! It will leave your hair feeling strong. The trick is to rinse out ALL of the relaxer REALLY WELL, and you only leave the protein in for 2 - 3 minutes (at least that's what I do). It stops the breakage in its tracks. If your scalp is based well and the length of your hair is protected, you shouldn't suffer any burns or extra breakage by not neutralizing for a few minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Doesn't sound right, but works! It will leave your hair feeling strong. The trick is to rinse out ALL of the relaxer REALLY WELL, and you only leave the protein in for 2 - 3 minutes (at least that's what I do). It stops the breakage in its tracks. If your scalp is based well and the length of your hair is protected, you shouldn't suffer any burns or extra breakage by not neutralizing for a few minutes.



Oh dear  I was going to leave mine in for like 10 -15 minutes but I think 2-3 sounds like a much better plan  Especially since I did a lot of protein (maybe a little too much) last week.  I co washed and did a pure moisturizing DC and have not used any protein products since so I think I'm good to go


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> Thanks for the confidence boost 'newbeginnings2010' honestly I feel more assured already
> 
> I know using heat is a no no (I do anyway) but perhaps you could blow dry your roots (and/or flat iron) a few days before your relaxer to make the new growth more manageable. Yes I'm hanging my head in shame as I suggest this but I'm a newbie so I think I get a pass haha


 
@Nix08
Thanks for the tip! I can get my newgrowth pretty straight by braiding it down on 80% air dried hair overnight with Shea butter and unbraiding it in the morning. It doesn't work well for a braidout, but the roots are straighter and ready for relaxing! That way I can still tell the difference between the two textures and I avoid the heat. 

And don't hang your head in shame! If it makes you feel any better, I don't plan on washing my hair again for the next two weeks until my relaxer (October 2nd), and I've been here for 4 years! That's a total of 3 weeks without washing!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> Oh dear  I was going to leave mine in for like 10 -15 minutes but I think 2-3 sounds like a much better plan  Especially since I did a lot of protein (maybe a little too much) last week.  I co washed and did a pure moisturizing DC and have not used any protein products since so I think I'm good to go


 
I'm afraid to leave the protein treatment in that long because of potential breakage because the relaxer is still processing. I have done 5 minutes before without a problem, but that's because I finished applying the relaxer early.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 16, 2010)

I asked this question in the past and this is how it was explained to me. 

Protein also works as a neutralizing step. When you relax your hair your cuticles are open because of the relaxer, when you neutralize this immediately closes the cuticle meaning that the protein you use will be working on those closed cuticles. 

By exchange when you use protein in your mid-step you are filling in your cuticles with a strengthening agent before they get a chance to close. So you rinse out the relaxer fully, apply your protein treatment for 3 minutes or so, and then neutralize clamping down the cuticle and protecting your hair shaft.


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Everytime I go to to TempleClean.com and go to the purchasing area, I cannot select to purchase just the Gold Sprush. What am I doing wrong???


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> Oh dear  I was going to leave mine in for like 10 -15 minutes but I think 2-3 sounds like a much better plan  Especially since I did a lot of protein (maybe a little too much) last week.  I co washed and did a pure moisturizing DC and have not used any protein products since so I think I'm good to go


 
Hi Nix...I have left my mid-step protein condish on for 15 minutes with no ill effects...my minimum is 5 minutes 

Either way you should be fine.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 16, 2010)

BlackDiamond21 said:


> Everytime I go to to TempleClean.com and go to the purchasing area, I cannot select to purchase just the Gold Sprush. What am I doing wrong???



Scroll down there will be a drop down for quantity and right next to it will be a drop down for the color you prefer. This is the drop down you want to select, Once you select your color a new screen will pop up taking you to the shopping cart.


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Got it now! I'm such a dumbass ! lol


----------



## Raqkie (Sep 16, 2010)

great thread ladies


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 16, 2010)

BlackDiamond21 said:


> Got it now! I'm such a dumbass ! lol



You're not dumb we all get a little lost sometimes. Glad you found it.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 16, 2010)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

Washing the day before I plan to relax.

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:
Waiting a week after washing to relax.  I had sores for days when I let my hair dresser convince me that my way of doing things were wrong.  As soon as she applied the relaxed I started to burn and she had to rinse right away.

Please include specific techniques. 

THE DAY BEFORE


Wash and condition hair - I do this but I don't not recommend this to anyone. I know alot of ladies burn badly when relaxing to close to wash day. FOR ME relaxing my hair a week after wash day is asking for sores.

RELAXER DAY

Base scalp with oil
Grease around hair line
Part hair into 4 sections, securing with hair clips
Start at one of the back sections and make thin parts applying the relaxer to the newgrowth only, with a relaxer brush or the back of a comb. Some relaxer will get on the scalp that can't be prevented. Continue doing that at each section. This takes me 5-7 minutes. I don't go back through an straighten my hair. My goal is not to have bone straight hair, just to remove some of the curl and kink.
Rinse hair well
Shampoo with Isoplus Neutralizing Shampoo 3-4 times or until shampoo lather is white
Apply French Perm Stabilizer Plus, detangle hair and rinse
Hot oil treatment with amla oil for 30 minutes and rinse
Condition with V05 extra body conditioner and rinse
Style hair
I relax my hair every 1" of newgrowth or every 6 to 8 weeks. I love my wash and gos in the summer so my goal is not to relax my hair bone straight. I can get straighter hair when I rollerset or flatiron my hair. I normally rollerset after a relaxer. Stretching a relaxer more than 6-8 weeks means breakage for me. 

I've had people tell me this and that is bad, it won't work.....well, I have been doing this for years and this works for me. We all need to find what works for us and not just accept the norm because it is what has always been done. I'm always open to new things but I have to see that it works.


Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.






Love love Lady Velvet Relaxer, It's the best out there IMO for my hair.





French Perm Stabilizer Plus 

I use this product when I relax my hair. After applying the neutralizing shampoo I apply this and leave it on for about a minute. The purpose is to stabilize hair's acidity level.

But...

I found that it work as a wonderful detangler. I only use this when the above two stop working at about 6-8 post relaxer (depending on how much new growth I have).


----------



## taz007 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^ Imma have to try this French Perm Stabilizer.  I keep hearing some good reviews about it!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2010)

So Sistaslick has an article on self perming which is pretty nice and concise.  One thing that's in there that I don't recall reading on the postings in this thread is this:
:**Note: During the neutralizing process (mid-protein and neutralizing shampoo steps), you should make sure that you are not roughing up the cuticle layers of the hair in any way. Always work your post relaxer products down the shaft in one direction. No lathering, or scrunching the hair, etc. The straighter you keep your hair during the neutralizing process, the straighter the hair will turn out in the end. As your hair is neutralizing, your hair's bonds are "freezing" or falling into their final, permanent place. If you direct the hair downward in a straight orientation with care: 1.) You ensure a neat arrangement of bonds in the final turnout and 2.) Reduce permanent damage to the shaft as the cuticles begin closing."

I thought it was interesting and it does make sense to me...here'e the entire article for your pleasure ladies....sorry if it's already posted or the above is already mentioned

http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html?cat=69


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2010)

grow I checked and you really did make a good point; my old relaxer had no protein and the one that I plan on doing does and so does the neutralizer that I have, SOOO I've decided to make sure that I do the mid step reconstructor for 3 minutes max and use only moisturizing conditioners in my DC (except for my beloved SAA).


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm Nix08 and I'm addicted to the "creamy crack" EVEN more so now that grow has started this thread!!!!  I have a wrap on my head because I am whipping my hair around and running my fingers through it constantly.  It is SOOOO soft and and feels moisturized!  Talk about an even relaxer!  Not 1 and I mean not 1 sore spot on my head.  I don't know if I've ever had such a beautiful relaxer - all my worry was unfounded  So from this thread I did the following:
Detangled, then Vaseline in my scalp the night before and SAA in my roots and put my usual oil (Gleau) on my hair.  Just before I relaxed I put more vaseline in my scalp and a touch on the ends of my strands.   I parted my hair into 4...a part down the center stopping in the middle of my head and so I had 2 front sections (left and right) the remaining back portion of my hair I parted horizontally so I had an upper and lower portion.  I started my relaxer with the upper portion because that's where my roots are the toughest.  Finished applying relaxer in about 10 minutes.  Let it sit for a bit then smoothed it out with my fingers.  While keeping my hair straight down I rinsed, added reconstructor with SAA for 3 minutes, rinsed, acv rinse, added neutralizing shampoo.  Then let that sit for 20 minutes.  Rinsed - added aloe vera juice, SAA, wheat germ and coconut oil, moisturizing conditioners covered with a cap for 30 minutes.  Rinsed, acv and cold water.  Leave ins and T-shirt wrapped for about 24 hours (I had things to do)...flat ironed and fell in love


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

Another creamy crack addict here....I am relaxed again. I pretty much do what dlewis does with her relaxer except I do the mid-relaxer protein step as well.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello ladies! I relaxed on Tuesday after a six month transition-turned-stretch. I actually slacked on my deep conditioning mix, and I suffered some breakage from protein overload. I just got paranoid about making sure that I had enough protein in my hair after the relaxer that I did my protein treatment immediately after my relaxer then, after neutralizing and coloring, I overnight DC'ed with Silicon Mix, and I didn't even mix in my oils to boot! Welllll, I realized after I rinsed out the conditioner that I had used too much protein, and after my rollerset yesterday, I started seeing little hairs everywhere (and I did a loose rollerset!). Not to worry, though. I'm moisturizing twice a day and my hair is already starting to feel better. My hair will survive. I'm just happy to be relaxed! 

BTW: Now that I think about it, I'm not really relaxed. I'm more texlaxed. I have been for about three years now. I just don't normally make the distinction.  I'm going to change my siggy!


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey ladies that have purchased the temple clean applicators and have used them how did you like it?? I have the aqua applicator that looks like a regular perm brush and then the gold smoother..


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2010)

It feels good doesn't it - I didnt' realize how much I enjoy being relaxed since I successfully did mine.  
On a side note I did a bit of a protein overload a week or so before I relaxed but to combat it I then did my first co wash and DC with only moisturizing products and it helped significantly.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 24, 2010)

I relaxed a week ago after an 8 month stretch. Some new things I learned:

*The half & half method is a keeper*. I was afraid the other half would get wet, but it was great. Once you place clips along the part properly(I put clips all along the part), the plastic cap is *very* secure. Not a drop of water got on the other half. I rinsed in the shower, but I'm going to invest in one of the those sink hoses for next time though. Hopping in the shower 2x is tiring.

*Henna next day after relaxer*. My hair feels great; very strong, smooth.

*Sprushes are the shiznit*. Seriously. If you don't have a Sprush, you're missing out. It can hold more relaxer than a comb and it is _very_ precise. Made appplication very quick and easy.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> It feels good doesn't it - I didnt' realize how much I enjoy being relaxed since I successfully did mine.
> On a side note I did a bit of a protein overload a week or so before I relaxed but to combat it I then did my first co wash and DC with only moisturizing products and it helped significantly.


 
Yeah, that helps. I haven't had times to do another DC, but I will after this weekend. The moisturizing leave-in is slowly returning my hair to normal. A DC would be much better though. I'll get to try out my new Giovanni shampoo for black hair!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I relaxed a week ago after an 8 month stretch. Some new things I learned:
> 
> *The half & half method is a keeper*. I was afraid the other half would get wet, but it was great. Once you place clips along the part properly(I put clips all along the part), the plastic cap is *very* secure. Not a drop of water got on the other half. I rinsed in the shower, but I'm going to invest in one of the those sink hoses for next time though. Hopping in the shower 2x is tiring.
> 
> ...


 
I think I'm going to have to look into getting this Sprush...those who use it all seem to love it....


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Yeah, that helps. I haven't had times to do another DC, but I will after this weekend. The moisturizing leave-in is slowly returning my hair to normal. A DC would be much better though. I'll get to try out my new Giovanni shampoo for black hair!


 
New Giovanni for black hair...eh (canadian)?????  Tempting!!!  I'm thinking of trying out co washing we'll see how that goes....this thread is slowly tempting the PJ in me - GIovanni for black hair and a Sprush may just be in my future


----------



## lana (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a self-texlaxed 4a/b that just did my own texlax about three weeks ago. So far my hair is wonderful and I'm already getting new growth. I like my hair right "here" and if it could stay at this stage I would be so happy. This time I made sure to base my scalp properly and then I evenly applied the relaxer starting at my thickest newgrowth areas. I did it all by myself, usually my hubby helps, but it worked out fine. I switched over last time from no lye to lye and that was six months ago or more, so I really feel the difference in my hair, less dryness, more moisture now that I'm using Mizani Lye for Sensitive Scalp/Color Treated hair. 

I skipped the reconstructor before neutralizing step because I needed that relaxer OUT of my hair fast. One thing I do is that I rinse with lukewarm water until most of the relaxer is out and then put on the nuetralizer, that takes an extra 60 seconds but it's worth it. Then neutralize, then reconstruct, then neutralize again. My hair was so soft and pretty and so easy to blow dry after deep conditioning with heat. I'm very happy with the results. I'm going to try not to texlax again until January 2011. We'll see if I can hold out. I need my old Maxiglide! I can't find one, but I need it!


----------



## nymane (Oct 4, 2010)

Great Thread! I'll contribute in about 3 months


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 4, 2010)

so sad that I almost can't come over to the hair forum without buying something

**sprush has been ordered, 2 actually**


----------



## afjhnsn (Oct 23, 2010)

Bumping.. To the top 
I havent decided whether i will relax in a few weeks and make it a 12 wk stretch or waitto make it around 16. I usually do 11 or 12 wks. More tips pls ladies. Im a fraid of burnin' mah scalp off >_<


----------



## Daisimae (Oct 23, 2010)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*

Stretching, I used to go to the salon for touch-ups every 6-8 weeks.  Now I self-relax every 12 - 14 weeks.  I will NEVER go to the salon for a relaxer again.

Coating my previously relaxed hair with Break Free.

Rinsing out relaxer, then using Jherri Redding Natural Protein, rinsing then using Porosity Control, THEN neutralizing.  I get white suds with my Proclaim Neutralizing Shampoo or ORS Creamy Aloe, the first time, EVERY time.

DC'ing with a mix of ORS Replenishing (bottle) and Silicon Mix.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*

Basing my entire head.  Now I just relax the perimiter, esp my ears.  Now that I self-relax I never burn.

Applying relaxer with a tint brush.  My fingers are better, but, I want to try a sprush.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*

I believe in sticking to my core products.  I use Profectiv relaxer.  Even the economy packaged "Smart Perm" .  It is the same relaxer found in all the other Profectiv boxes.  No-lye works fine for me.  This brand does not burn and my hair turns out perfectly time after time.


*Please include specific techniques. *

Before I relax I spray Aphogee  Keratin and Green Tea into my roots and let it dry.

Gather everything I need around me, line up all my conditioners and neutralizers on the side of the sink.

I section my hair in four parts and base all around the perimiter.

Rinse, condition and neutralize as described above.

DC with a mix of ORS Replenishing and Silicon Mix.  If I use heat it takes 20 minutes.  If I don't, I let it sit for one to two hours.


*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

Profective relaxer, I've used them all except the color and relax.  They are all the same and have worked the same.  Leaves my hair feeling very conditioned with no breakage.

Jherri Redding Natural Protein - It's stinky, smells like strong soy sauce, but, it works.

Porosity Control - Leaves my hair soft after the protein is finished with it.

Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In,  before drying.  Elasta QP Shea Butter and castor oil after drying.


*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

The relaxer has oil in it but, I'd like to try adding some or Neutral Protein Filler, (This works great for my semi-permanent color.), or SSA's.  I'm bone straight and like my hair that way.  I'm afraid of adding too much oil and not getting the results I want.

I'm going to get a Sprush.

I haven't tried relaxing the nape, edges and/or crown last, but the idea sounds interesting.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 31, 2010)

I just purchased a sprush and some French Perm Stabilizer Plus...

messin' wit chall!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *I just purchased a sprush* and some French Perm Stabilizer Plus...
> 
> messin' wit chall!



Well worth the money IMO


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 1, 2011)

how long do you ladies think I can wait to do a corrective relaxer? I relaxed yesterday and I'm underprocessed. I did not use the half and half method instead I did my whole head like I used to many years ago. The problem is my hair is much longer now then it was when I used to self relax. Parting to get to the new growth was a mess and so the relaxer process was much slower. when my timer hit 20 minutes I was done applying the relaxer to my fourth section. The problem was that the relaxer I used said 18 minutes for course hair so I panicked did a little smidgen of smoothing and then rinsed it right out for fear of over processing. I also experienced alot of shedding after I combed out my roller set..I was already very under processed in some areas from my previous salon relaxer in November that's why I couldn't stretch more then 7 weeks this time around, and now I'm even more under processed. I want to try the half and half method and try to correct the underprocessed areas. I'm a little scared but I definately want to self relax. How do I go about doing a corrective on the under processed hair?  how long should I wait? and what steps should I take so that my hair doesn't fall out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 1, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> how long do you ladies think I can wait to do a corrective relaxer? I relaxed yesterday and I'm underprocessed. I did not use the half and half method instead I did my whole head like I used to many years ago. The problem is my hair is much longer now then it was when I used to self relax. Parting to get to the new growth was a mess and so the relaxer process was much slower. when my timer hit 20 minutes I was done applying the relaxer to my fourth section. The problem was that the relaxer I used said 18 minutes for course hair so I panicked did a little smidgen of smoothing and then rinsed it right out for fear of over processing. I also experienced alot of shedding after I combed out my roller set..I was already very under processed in some areas from my previous salon relaxer in November that's why I couldn't stretch more then 7 weeks this time around, and now I'm even more under processed. I want to try the half and half method and try to correct the underprocessed areas. I'm a little scared but I definately want to self relax. How do I go about doing a corrective on the under processed hair? how long should I wait? and what steps should I take so that my hair doesn't fall out. Any help would be appreciated.


 
I would wait at least six weeks to be safe.  I would also leave the relaxer on the under processed parts for half the time, anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 1, 2011)

@blackberry815
I'd give it at least a month and condition very well and use reconstructors in the meantime.  
Something similar happened to me my last 2 touch ups.  I was underprocessed because I couldn't get my hands on my regular relaxer and used an already weaker one and cut it with shea butter and SAA like I do my regular one.

I touched up/corrected about 7 weeks later.  I had a SCARY amount of shedding because I had done braidouts and low manipulation for about 3 weeks before touching up.  So I've learned to get rid of shedded hair so you don't spook yourself when you see it wash out and the shedding finally comes loose.  

I also had trouble neutralizing because I have more hair than I've had before (first time being WL) so I'm going to start the half-half method so I can get it done without panicking and neutralize without it taking hours.


----------



## bb09 (Jan 1, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> @blackberry815
> I'd give it at least a month and condition very well and use reconstructors in the meantime.
> Something similar happened to me my last 2 touch ups. I was underprocessed because I couldn't get my hands on my regular relaxer and used an already weaker one and cut it with shea butter and SAA like I do my regular one.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad this was bumped. Do any of you comb through your hair while rinsing, or have ways of getting the relaxer out (quicker) ? Neutralising takes sooo long -even with acv rinses, conditioning caps etc


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually learned from a neutralizing thread elsewhere  but its good to have a timer or digital clock with you while you neutralize.  Plain water at high pressure for a full 10 minutes then begin with neutralizing poo and let sit for 10 mins the first time; then 8; then 5.  Use the poo at least 3 times.
It should take about 40 mins to neutralize.  I include an acv rinse and I'm going to use French Perm Stabilizer next touch up as well.  I use porosity control after I rinse my DC.


----------



## bb09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you. Maybe the rinsing is more important then? At my first self-relaxer, I rinsed my hair for maybe 5-8 minutes, then the shampooing itself took 2 1/4hrs.. too much.

I remember a thread though, where sistaslick or gymfreak responded and said, contrary to popular belief, you Shouldn't rinse your hair out at the highest pressure for the longest time. It's not good after a relaxer.

So maybe I'll rinse at a medium pressure for 15 minutes. And dry my hair between steps?
*Has anyone else used a neutralising sham/mousse with a shower cap?* It took me longer than 40 mins when I did my own relaxer, which is why I'm trying to speed things up. Any tried and trues?


----------



## Thiends (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a great thread.  I will read through it from now until I do my first self-relaxing.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Relentless (Jan 2, 2011)

I used Designer's Touch No Lye relaxer last month and it worked great!  I will used the rest of it for my next relaxer and maybe try Butter Blends after that. I used Isoplus color coded neutralizing shampoo. There was a Post Perm treatment in the Designers Touch kit that my hair liked.  I think I will get a bottle to use for my future relaxers.  I put oil on my relaxed hair, but I think next time, I will try something else to protect the relaxed portion prior to relaxing.

Great Thread.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 2, 2011)

bb09 said:


> Thank you. Maybe the rinsing is more important then? At my first self-relaxer, I rinsed my hair for maybe 5-8 minutes, then the shampooing itself took 2 1/4hrs.. too much.
> 
> I remember a thread though, where sistaslick or gymfreak responded and said, contrary to popular belief, you Shouldn't rinse your hair out at the highest pressure for the longest time. It's not good after a relaxer.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't recommend a shower cap while neutralizing because it will help warm your head and open your pores.  
Rinse well and of course use your fingers to part your hair and rub the relaxer loose.


----------



## bb09 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you^. I never actually thought about that (the cap opening my pores). I thought it'd make the neutraliser work better though..


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 15, 2011)

Another neutralizing tip I just learned:
When you are about to rinse the relaxer, wet the ends and length of the hair before you let the water touch the roots/relaxer.  Get the length/ends soaking wet then start to rinse the relaxer out.  
The rationale behind this is that hair has a limited porosity.  When the hair is full of whatever you applied to protect the previously relaxed length plus water, it doesn't have room for the relaxer to run into.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^That is an excellent tip! 

Anymore offerings ladies, anymore success stories?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 26, 2011)

OK, I'm taking all of these self-relaxing threads as a sign that I need to go ahead and become a self-relaxer.   It's something I've been thinking about for awhile and I'm ready!

I'm not due for a touch up until March, so I have plenty of time to do all of my research.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump, bump, bump

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 9, 2011)

I received my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp relaxer in the mail today!  Just a few more supplies to buy and I'll be all ready to relax next Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2011)

sunnieb

That's Great News!


----------



## LiciaB (Mar 10, 2011)

Subscribing. Awesome tips in here ladies!


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

a BIG THANK YOU to all the ladies who have been sharing these beautiful pearls of wisdom!!!

on a personal note, i have decided to stretch until may, then do my texlax.

something new that i've started doing is the henna/indigo.

are there others who texlax/perm then use the henna/indigo? 

any tips?

thanks and hhj!


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 11, 2011)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*


basing!!!
mixing conditioner and oils into my relaxers to "silken"/texlax
pre-neutralizer protein step
rinsing well and neutralizing several times
DC after
use a mild relaxer because I am sensitive AND I color (now just henna)
 
*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*


being lazy about basing
using no-lye kits - my hair didn't like them even before I lived in a hard water area
starting in the back
processing the "mohawk" portion of my hair for more than a few minutes -- it's both fine and less curly and coarse. This area has suffered breakage from over processing
overlap relaxer -- my retention has been harmed by careless hands (mine and others)

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*


basing well, since my whole life I was told I was tender-headed and stylists got frustrated at having to rinse out relaxers that were not finished (processing and/or applying)
mixing conditioners into my relaxers
sectioning my hair well -- 4 sections just doesn't work for me, my NG is dense and/or I am slow. More sections also allows me to tackle the hair based on how dense each area is, usually crown first, then nap, then sides, then "mohawk"

*Please include specific techniques. *


I put Summit Sensitive Scalp base into an applicator bottle and melt it in a deep container (like a Big Gulp cup). It's easier to apply and it's like getting a soothing, hot oil treatment
Apply base to every 1/4" or more, better safe than sorry when you're sensitive!
having everything lined up in order and in advance
Mixing a protein conditioner, EVOO, Argan and other oils into my relaxer
divide hair and apply oils and serum to protect from overlap
 
*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*


I bought Mizani Butter Blends when I switched to lye, because I could afford it over Affirm (only available in 4 lb tub). It's the only lye relaxer I've used on myself and the only one I've used with condish/oils mixed in
ApHogee Essential Oils
Mane & Tail condish - my hair didn't like this as a conditioner, but it seems to work well as a relaxer mix in
ApHogee 2 minute reconstructor as mid-relaxer protein

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.
*

researching other mix ins, like ceramides
half and half method
stretching (my hair gets cranky at 7 week point, even when I baby it, so far 10 is my max, 12 was horrendous)
ApHogee 2 minute reconstrucor as relaxer mix-in?
Porosity Control?


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladies using the sprush brush for application can you share what color brush you use? 

Thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies using the *sprush brush for application can you share what color brush you use?*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee


 
@morehairplease

Hey Girlie! I use the Gold One

You'll do fine.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered the gold but they also sent me the green as apparently that's for application and the gold is for smoothing.....I only use the green.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2011)

Bumping..seems like a lot of relaxed heads are trying to self-relax. 

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 22, 2011)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:
*
-Underprocessing

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*

-Leaving previously relaxed hair out.  Some sort of way I need to find a way to actually hide my previously relaxed ends because they gone get in the way.  I'm thinking of trying to actually roll that hair up and only leaving the newgrowth exposed and then applying w/ an applicator like a PP said.  I've done the applicator before, but my hair was all out and the previously relaxed hair seemed to still get processed a bit.

-Smoothing out; too much risk for overprocessing.  I may just use a comb next time, especially since I plan to have the previously relaxed ends rolled up.

-The half and half method did not seem to work for me.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.
*
-The applicator method does work to reduce overprocessing.  It's kind of a tedious method though because the relaxer comes out in small amounts, but really that good for control.  And I think I added some oil to mine which helped it come out smoother 

-Definitely relaxing back and edges last.  I wish there was a way to hold off from relaxing edges really; still figuring that one out.

*Please include specific techniques. 
*
-Again w/ the applicator
-I'll try the hair rollers next time

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

-I use SoftnBeautiful botanicals.  It's no-lye and old school, but it doesn't overprocess my hair

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

-To try rolling up previously relaxed hair


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Ladies... Does anyone self relax for a bone straight result? I like my hair relaxed bone straight and it seems like most self relaxers go for the texlaxed results... Any tips on how I can succesfully get that bone straight result that I get at the salon while self relaxing? I'm guessing preparting and relaxing in 2 halves should work....


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 26, 2011)

I've only self-relaxed once, but I was amazed at the results, so I feel comfortable answering the questions:

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:* 

*taking the time to pre-section your hair.  It took me about an hour (I did small sections and twisted them), but it made the relaxer application go quickly.

*heavily coating previously relaxed hair with oil.

*wearing a plastic cape while rinsing my hair in the shower so the relaxer didn't touch my back (thanks to an LHCF tip).

*wearing gloves that allowed me to feel my texture so I didn't have to use a sprush.  

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:
* 
Can't think of anything right now.  I read and researched self-relaxing for over a year, so I was well-prepared.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*

*Do your research!  Feeling educated about self-relaxing put me totally at ease.  I wasn't nervous at all.

*Have all of your tools at hand.  You don't want to be searching for something with a head full of relaxer! 

*Allow enough time for the entire process.  It took me six hours from start to finish and I was fine with that.  I scheduled a day totally for me and me only.  No interruptions.   I know I'll be faster next time, but I'll still set aside all day.

*Please include specific techniques.* 

*Pre-section and oil hair (priceless tip).

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

*Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp - gave me great and straight results!  I've never had a relaxer burn, but I hear that this relaxer doesn't burn.

*Vaseline - I coated my ends with this to give them extra protection.

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*

Can't think of anything right now.



blackberry815 said:


> Thanks Ladies... Does anyone self relax for a bone straight result? I like my hair relaxed bone straight and it seems like most self relaxers go for the texlaxed results... Any tips on how I can succesfully get that bone straight result that I get at the salon while self relaxing? I'm guessing preparting and relaxing in 2 halves should work....



blackberry815 - I go for bone _skrait_ when I relax!   I used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.  Pre-parting is the way to go!   I wasn't comfortable trying the half/half method.  I wanted to get my head done is one shot.

I created an album in my fotki that outlined exactly what I did if you want to check it out.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 9, 2011)

Again, this is a great thread ladies and thanks so much for it. I have ordered the gold and aqua sprushes from folica and will be self relaxing the Easter weekend. The next two weekends, I will be testing the processing time on my shed hairs to see which relaxer formula to go with: Mizani lye for fine/color treated hair or the one for medium/normal hair. I have finally decided on the hair cut I want and have been searching the internet for pics to take to the stylist after my dh relaxes my hair. Hopefully, everything will go as planned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaining the Confidence and Knowledge that You Can Do This  I am just now getting over my nervousness about Self-Relaxing.

I was still trying to 'rely' on someone to 'help me out.' erplexed

But my last Relaxer, the person I counted on "Stood Me Up" so I was left on my own.  And That Right There Did it for me.

I had All the Knowledge, All the Products, and the _Know-How_.  And Now I have the CONFIDENCE.

I Got This!


----------



## shunemite (Apr 9, 2011)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
(4b fine strands)
Basing my scalp THOROUGHLY with a mineral oil/ petroleum jelly base
Basing my EARS, neck, and forehead 
Using my fingers to apply and smooth with no gloves so I can feel the new growth
Starting at the crown coz that hair is the coarsest of all
Applying more relaxer than I think is necessary, and applying it to both sides of each part. My hair drinks up relaxer  like where did it all go?
Relaxing in 4 sections, timing when I started each section, and rinsing in sections so each section gets 15 to 20 minutes
Relaxing my edges last
When I smooth, parting my hair in the opposite direction I applied the first time. I part my hair horizontally to apply, and vertically to smooth. Feels like I can catch missed spots that way.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
Using a comb didn't work for me
Asking a family member to help, never again. 

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*
Stick to one brand if it works for you. No need to switch brands every time.
Take your time. If you're running out of time, rinse out that section so you have enough time for the next section.

*Please include specific techniques.*
Fingers, no gloves, apply more relaxer than you think is necessary.

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why*
Mizani mild lye (not butter blends) works for me best

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*
Mid-protein step. I have done a neutralizing conditioner before, but I don't recall trying the mid-protein step. Will try it next time.


----------



## shunemite (Apr 9, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks Ladies... Does anyone self relax for a bone straight result? I like my hair relaxed bone straight and it seems like most self relaxers go for the texlaxed results... Any tips on how I can succesfully get that bone straight result that I get at the salon while self relaxing? I'm guessing preparting and relaxing in 2 halves should work....


My hair gets pretty straight I don't texlax. The best advice I can give you is to expect yourself to go slower than you intend to, so relax in sections and take your time. If you rush to be done with the whole head in 20 minutes, you're going to miss a lot of spots. So give yourself enough time to go through a section twice so the second time while you're smoothing you can check to see if you missed any parts. 

Also, apply a little bit more than you think is necessary. The reason I say this is because when I first started relaxing I never applied enough. After I was done applying and I started smoothing, it looked like I hadn't even put anything on my hair.


----------



## Bnster (Apr 15, 2011)

taz007 said:


> *What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
> 
> 
> Relaxing in sections
> ...



taz007 do you mix your SAA into your relaxer and the walnut oil?  What is your receipe for this?  I am going to purchase Mizani BB to relax my hair.


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Apr 15, 2011)

This thread is soo helpful ladies. I love the toothbrush idea, and doing the nape and crown last, or doing the nape and crown every other application.


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 15, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks Ladies... Does anyone self relax for a bone straight result? I like my hair relaxed bone straight and it seems like most self relaxers go for the texlaxed results... Any tips on how I can succesfully get that bone straight result that I get at the salon while self relaxing? I'm guessing preparting and relaxing in 2 halves should work....



blackberry815 yes i go bone.  its all in the smoothing.  i relaxed in 2 halves last week. back half parted and smooth relaxer on front/back of part then went back over it again parting a different way slower..resmoothing.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 15, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> @blackberry815 yes i go bone. its all in the smoothing. i relaxed in 2 halves last week. back half parted and smooth relaxer on front/back of part then went back over it again parting a different way slower..resmoothing.


 

Thanks Sylver! how do you secure the half you're not working on from getting  relaxed??


----------



## bb09 (Apr 15, 2011)

itismehmmkay said:


> *What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
> 
> -Leaving previously relaxed hair out. Some sort of way I need to find a way to actually hide my previously relaxed ends because they gone get in the way. I'm thinking of trying to actually roll that hair up and only leaving the newgrowth exposed and then applying w/ an applicator like a PP said. I've done the applicator before, but my hair was all out and the previously relaxed hair seemed to still get processed a bit.
> 
> ...


@itismehmmkay -Hi! Let me know when u do that pls! I always end up with some relaxer on the length of my hair!


----------



## godzooki (Apr 15, 2011)

I just did my 4th self relaxer! Subscribing!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 16, 2011)

bb09 said:


> itismehmmkay -Hi! Let me know when u do that pls! I always end up with some relaxer on the length of my hair!



bb09 Will do girl and probably sooner than later because I don't think I'll be doing the 6mth stretch


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 17, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks Sylver! how do you secure the half you're not working on from getting  relaxed??



its hard to explain but i cut open a plastic cap and pin it to non relaxed half. it protects it from the relaxer & water when im rinsing the back.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 18, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> its hard to explain but i cut open a plastic cap and pin it to non relaxed half. it protects it from the relaxer & water when im rinsing the back.



Thanks! Do you have any tips on seeing the back of ur head? Or another way of ensuring that ur not overlapping?


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 18, 2011)

shunemite said:


> My hair gets pretty straight I don't texlax. The best advice I can give you is to expect yourself to go slower than you intend to, so relax in sections and take your time. If you rush to be done with the whole head in 20 minutes, you're going to miss a lot of spots. So give yourself enough time to go through a section twice so the second time while you're smoothing you can check to see if you missed any parts.
> 
> Also, apply a little bit more than you think is necessary. The reason I say this is because when I first started relaxing I never applied enough. After I was done applying and I started smoothing, it looked like I hadn't even put anything on my hair.



Thanks... How much new growth are u relaxing? I'm not a stretcher and I relax every 8 weeks.  I haven't been able to master stretching and maybe that's what made it difficult for me. The whole time I did it I was afraid of overprocessing and overlapping. So I rinsed out too soon. My hair came out severly underprocessed. When I went for my corrective relaxer after that she went over it again with the relaxer, actually I've had about 2 relaxers at the salon since then and that section is still not straight.  ( I actually think it may now be overprocessed now from the corrective since she left it in forever) So I kinda gave up on self relaxing, but everytime I go back to the hairdresser she makes me want to try again because she's so rough! She does not care and she does not listen to me when I tell her I'm burning. I had scabs everywhere the last time. And also some new bald spots where the hair got burned off. So anyway I'm scared, but maybe in sections I won't underprocess, now my fear is that the other side will get wet under the plastic cap. But all in all you ladies are very encouraging and helpful.


----------



## shunemite (Apr 18, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks... *How much new growth are u relaxing? *I'm not a stretcher and I relax every 8 weeks.  I haven't been able to master stretching and maybe that's what made it difficult for me. The whole time I did it *I was afraid of overprocessing and overlapping.* So I rinsed out too soon. My hair came out severly underprocessed. When I went for my corrective relaxer after that she went over it again with the relaxer, actually I've had about 2 relaxers at the salon since then and that section is still not straight.  ( I actually think it may now be overprocessed now from the corrective since she left it in forever) So I kinda gave up on self relaxing, but everytime I go back to the hairdresser she makes me want to try again because she's so rough! She does not care and she does not listen to me when I tell her I'm burning. *I had scabs everywhere the last time.* And also some new bald spots where the hair got burned off. So anyway I'm scared, but maybe in sections I won't underprocess, *now my fear is that the other side will get wet under the plastic cap.* But all in all you ladies are very encouraging and helpful.


blackberry815 @ the bolded questions: I am in the braid challenge so I use that to help me stretch relaxers- I haven't been successful as of yet to stretch beyond 8 weeks without some sort of braids or cornrows. (I have 4b fine hair). I will usually go up to about 12 weeks. As far as overlapping, some of that always happens. I honestly just put the relaxer on the bottom and since I use my fingers I can actually feel the new growth.

Ok, underprocessing. If you base your scalp, which I do, it's gonna take the hair an extra like 5 minutes. Relaxing in sections (I do 4 sections coz I'm REALLY SLOW) takes care of the time. Another way I know my hair is "done" is when I go over the hair the second time with my fingers the hair feels straighter and it doesn't spring right back to it's kinky state.

Hair getting wet under the plastic cap is a simple solution: if you are planning on rinsing out in the sink, start relaxing at the front so when you rinse out the front, the back stays dry. If you're rinsing out in the shower, start in the back. I don't do left side/ right side, I do front/ back.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 18, 2011)

shunemite said:


> blackberry815 @ the bolded questions: I am in the braid challenge so I use that to help me stretch relaxers- I haven't been successful as of yet to stretch beyond 8 weeks without some sort of braids or cornrows. (I have 4b fine hair). I will usually go up to about 12 weeks. As far as overlapping, some of that always happens. I honestly just put the relaxer on the bottom and since I use my fingers I can actually feel the new growth.
> 
> Ok, underprocessing. If you base your scalp, which I do, it's gonna take the hair an extra like 5 minutes. Relaxing in sections (I do 4 sections coz I'm REALLY SLOW) takes care of the time. Another way I know my hair is "done" is when I go over the hair the second time with my fingers the hair feels straighter and it doesn't spring right back to it's kinky state.
> 
> Hair getting wet under the plastic cap is a simple solution: if you are planning on rinsing out in the sink, start relaxing at the front so when you rinse out the front, the back stays dry. If you're rinsing out in the shower, start in the back. I don't do left side/ right side, I do front/ back.



Funny you should mention that because I was actually just thinking maybe I should do cornrows under a wig for the last month or so to help me stretch another 4 weeks. So when u do 4 senctions how do u plastic cap the other 3 sections. I'm having trouble visualizing it. And thanks for the tips!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bnster said:


> @taz007 do you mix your SAA into your relaxer and the walnut oil? What is your receipe for this? I am going to purchase Mizani BB to relax my hair.


 
I use about 2 tablespoons of SAA and 1/8 cup of Walnut oil in a container of Phyto relaxer.  I also mix in a vial of Biolage Hydratherapie.

HTH


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 18, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks! Do you have any tips on seeing the back of ur head? Or another way of ensuring that ur not overlapping?



I do the ultimate no-no!! i use my fingers  yeh i have yellow nails for a week but thats the only way i can self relax. i can't feel anything w/ gloves and i cant control w/smoothing brush because its just way too much hair.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok one more question for those of you who relax bone straight do you use a fine tooth comb for smoothing? My stylist does this and I'm assuming that's how she gets it so straight. And to all the self relazers out there in lhcf world... What do you do about trimming? I always get my hair trimmed at relaxer time, how have you guys handled trimming? If you self trim how do you ensure you're doing it evenly?

sylver2 do you rinse in the shower or sink?


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 22, 2011)

sylver2 and all other bone straight gals...what relaxer do you use to get ur hair bone straight?


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Apr 22, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok one more question for those of you who relax bone straight do you use a fine tooth comb for smoothing? My stylist does this and I'm assuming that's how she gets it so straight. And to all the self relazers out there in lhcf world... What do you do about trimming? I always get my hair trimmed at relaxer time, how have you guys handled trimming? If you self trim how do you ensure you're doing it evenly?
> 
> @sylver2 do you rinse in the shower or sink?


 

Hi, I'm a self relaxer, and I go bone straight. Does your stylist rake the comb through the relaxed hair or does she use the back of the comb to smooth the hair? Raking a fine tooth comb through the hair just seems like too much to me. I know that some people have hair that is resistant to relaxers, so perhaps that is why this technique is being used, but I have found that just smoothing with the back of a comb works, or even with fingers. I think the key is to appy the relaxer in small sections (1 inch parts) so that is can penetrate and break the bonds. Also, wouldn't combing tend to make the relaxer get on the scalp? I can not visualize a combing technique that does not put more stress on the hair and scalp. 

Here are pics of my results from self-relaxing just a week ago. No comb raking involved.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^ your hair looks amazing sweetie!! You did an awesome job self-relaxing.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 22, 2011)

EbonyMajesty said:


> Hi, I'm a self relaxer, and I go bone straight. Does your stylist rake the comb through the relaxed hair or does she use the back of the comb to smooth the hair? Raking a fine tooth comb through the hair just seems like too much to me. I know that some people have hair that is resistant to relaxers, so perhaps that is why this technique is being used, but I have found that just smoothing with the back of a comb works, or even with fingers. I think the key is to appy the relaxer in small sections (1 inch parts) so that is can penetrate and break the bonds. Also, wouldn't combing tend to make the relaxer get on the scalp? I can not visualize a combing technique that does not put more stress on the hair and scalp.
> 
> Here are pics of my results from self-relaxing just a week ago. No comb raking involved.


 


oooh purty purty! you did an awesome Job!!! to answer your question she only combs through the new growth to straighten it... not through the relaxed hair. I notice alot of dominican salons do this to help straighten the hair too. But my stylist is Jamaican and she does this also.... what relaxer did you use?? It looks like you went and got it done!


----------



## shunemite (Apr 22, 2011)

EbonyMajesty said:


> Hi, I'm a self relaxer, and I go bone straight. Does your stylist *rake the comb through the relaxed hair or does she use the back of the comb to smooth the hair?* Raking a fine tooth comb through the hair just seems like too much to me. I know that some people have hair that is resistant to relaxers, so perhaps that is why this technique is being used, but I have found that just smoothing with the back of a comb works, or even with fingers. I think the key is to appy the relaxer in small sections (1 inch parts) so that is can penetrate and break the bonds. Also, wouldn't combing tend to make the relaxer get on the scalp? I can not visualize a combing technique that does not put more stress on the hair and scalp.
> 
> Here are pics of my results from self-relaxing just a week ago. No comb raking involved.


 EbonyMajesty Looks really good! @ the bolded, I haven't used a comb to comb any relaxer through my hair in years, and I have 4b hair. I read advice about that and decided not to use a comb in my relaxer process. I actually just use my fingers to put it in and smooth also, and it always gets processed well enough.


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Apr 22, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> oooh purty purty! you did an awesome Job!!! to answer your question she only combs through the new growth to straighten it... not through the relaxed hair. I notice alot of dominican salons do this to help straighten the hair too. But my stylist is Jamaican and she does this also.... what relaxer did you use?? It looks like you went and got it done!



I used Mizani Butter Blends relaxer. I think it is for sensitive or fine hair. Thanks for the compliments ladies.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 22, 2011)

Two sprushes have been purchased..... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 22, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Two sprushes have been purchased.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L



You'll be very happy with them!


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> You'll be very happy with them!



Thanks I'm hoping so..... I'm both nervous and excited about trying this again.. this is the last key that would make me hair stylist free since I only go for relaxes.... I'm only 4 weeks post so I'm using this time to gather all the info o need so I don't mess it up again....lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Apr 23, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks I'm hoping so..... I'm both nervous and excited about trying this again.. this is the last key that would make me hair stylist free since I only go for relaxes.... I'm only 4 weeks post so I'm using this time to gather all the info o need so I don't mess it up again....lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L



Good luck. I hope you remember us and post pics after it's done. I'm sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 23, 2011)

EbonyMajesty said:


> Good luck. I hope you remember us and post pics after it's done. I'm sure it will be beautiful.



I most definitely will! But don't think its over I will probably be asking a million more questions until then lol!


Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deleted....sorry wrong thread


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 25, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok one more question for those of you who relax bone straight do you use a fine tooth comb for smoothing? My stylist does this and I'm assuming that's how she gets it so straight. And to all the self relazers out there in lhcf world... What do you do about trimming? I always get my hair trimmed at relaxer time, how have you guys handled trimming? If you self trim how do you ensure you're doing it evenly?
> 
> sylver2 do you rinse in the shower or sink?





blackberry815 said:


> sylver2 and all other bone straight gals...what relaxer do you use to get ur hair bone straight?



I comb thru NG at the very end right b4 i rinse. The rest is smoothing. I go to salon for trimming and wash & set.
I rinse in shower, I have a handheld so i can focus directly on back or front.
I use Optimum no lye


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Sylver2! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 27, 2011)

And here I am with more questions..... So again, my first self relax was back in January and it was terribly underprocessed, in retrospect I think it may have been from basing my scalp so well... Im guessing the base I used (petroleum jelly consistency) got on my new growth and prevented my hair from processing... I didn't apply it to my new growth but on my scalp but it just migrated to the new growth... How do you base ur scalp properly without preventing your hair from getting touched by the base... Or ladies...is there some other method or product that you use to base your scalp prior to relaxing that would not interfere with the relaxer pr0ocess? 


Even when I go to the salon I think I od on applying oil on my scalp thus preventing my relaxer from fully straightening everything because last time I went I used jbco just to try and soften my new growth to prevent pain when she's combing and parting my hair to get the relaxer in and some parts didn't fully straighten as silky straight as like it...

I don't want to burn but I want to be fully processed.... What's a girl to do?....

I also would like to know the shelf life of a lye relaxer.. I have a box is mizani purchased from my local bss... There is no expiration but I have this left over from my attempt in January...is it safe to use?

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2011)

blackberry815 I buy the big tub of relaxer and use it until it's done so I would say from January it's more than fine.

Like you I use to base my scalp with vaseline and felt I got under processed as a result.  I like it straight as can be...my last relaxer 3 days before I relaxed I started prepping my scalp using wheat germ oil (just because it's my favourite oil and it seems thick).  I was itching sooo bad prior to, so in the areas that I felt were tender I used a 'little' vaseline.  It came out very nice - I did get a little burn in an unsuspected area - don't know what that was about...


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> blackberry815 I buy the big tub of relaxer and use it until it's done so I would say from January it's more than fine.
> 
> Like you I use to base my scalp with vaseline and felt I got under processed as a result.  I like it straight as can be...my last relaxer 3 days before I relaxed I started prepping my scalp using wheat germ oil (just because it's my favourite oil and it seems thick).  I was itching sooo bad prior to, so in the areas that I felt were tender I used a 'little' vaseline.  It came out very nice - I did get a little burn in an unsuspected area - don't know what that was about...


Thanks for the response...
So you would think its better to base the scalp a few days in advanced ? is wgo thicker than jbco?  

So how long does it typically take u to finish a whole large tub of relaxer? I read a few things online about expired relaxers taking large patches of hair out of peoples heads.... Maybe it only applies to no lye relaxes but I was a tad concerned.... 



Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2011)

blackberry815 that's what I did my last relaxer and what I plan to do going forward...I've actually never used jbco so I'm not sure.  Prior to LHCF I self relaxed and bought the big tub of relaxer and never observed how long it lasted..maybe a year or half a year..since LHCF I've read about those incidents and they totally freaked me out too.  I still plan to buy the big tubs and use it as I go...with my fingers crossed




blackberry815 said:


> Thanks for the response...
> So you would think its better to base the scalp a few days in advanced ? is wgo thicker than jbco?
> 
> So how long does it typically take u to finish a whole large tub of relaxer? I read a few things online about expired relaxers taking large patches of hair out of peoples heads.... Maybe it only applies to no lye relaxes but I was a tad concerned....
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

Great Thread! Enjoy reading all the wonderful posts and Techniques. 

I've adopted @Brownie518 post Relaxer Regimen for my First Wash and it's been working very well. 

_*Thanks Ms. B*_

So I: 

Re-Neutralize 
Clarify/Chelate 
(I acidify with Elucence Acidifying Shampoo) 
Cowash
Protein Treatment
(I use Alter Ego Garlic under dryer for about 15-20 minutes)
Deep Conditioned w/Moisture I used KBB Luscious Locs Mask

_(  ) *_It may not be entirely her exact Regi, but I improvised.  However, But these are the basics.


----------



## babyu21 (Apr 27, 2011)

This thread is right on time. After paying nearly $100 the last time I got a chemical service I will no longer be getting them done at the salon. I just can't afford it since I haven't found a job yet. I am going to read this entire thread and take notes.

Now if I could just figure out if I should use no-lye or a lye based relaxer??? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 28, 2011)

good luck to you!....theres a lot of info here and the ladies are very helpful with answering questions... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Apr 28, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> I comb thru NG at the very end right b4 i rinse. The rest is smoothing. I go to salon for trimming and wash & set.
> I rinse in shower, I have a handheld so i can focus directly on back or front.
> I use Optimum no lye


 
sylver2

combing through the NG at the end sounds like a great idea. I did it first and i think this combined with other factors caused me to burn quickly.

I'll let you know how it turns out when I relax in June.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 28, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> I've only self-relaxed once, but I was amazed at the results, so I feel comfortable answering the questions:
> 
> *What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
> 
> ...


 

At what point do you take the twists out? It sounds to me like this would cause tangles. Did you do it right after the relaxer was smoothed in?


----------



## ojemba (May 6, 2011)

Ladies I need your advice on how to correct this. My last relaxer was on dec 22 after a 25 weeks stretch. I can recall my hairdresser saying "I hope I'm getting all your new growth" she did not put any oils on my already relaxed hair. Anyways I've been following this tread and taking tips because I'm planning on self relaxing next month at 26 weeks post. My concern is I have underprocessed hair along my hair - see picture. So it's relaxed, underprocessed, relaxed then new growth. How do I correct this?


----------



## bebezazueta (May 6, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Ladies I need your advice on how to correct this. My last relaxer was on dec 22 after a 25 weeks stretch. I can recall my hairdresser saying "I hope I'm getting all your new growth" she did not put any oils on my already relaxed hair. Anyways I've been following this tread and taking tips because I'm planning on self relaxing next month at 26 weeks post. My concern is I have underprocessed hair along my hair - see picture. So it's relaxed, underprocessed, relaxed then new growth. How do I correct this?



Hello lady

I had a similar issue with underprocessed hair and I never did a corrective. I just let it be and it eventually stretched out with the weight of the relaxed hair from the root and ends. The underprocessed hair is in the middle and it's a nice little wave when u just look at an individual strand. I rollerset alot so you can't tell the difference. If there's no breakage I say leave it be. Best wishes.


----------



## AlliCat (May 6, 2011)

Tip: Put your vaseline in the fridge for a bit before applying. this helps cool the scalp in preparation for the relaxer.

I self-relaxed yesterday (well technically my mom applied it) and i added Jojoba oil to the relaxer, hoping to avoid overprocessing and give me some extra leeway with processing time. Well it didn't really work for that purpose. Next time I'm going to try a heavier oil like JBCO.


----------



## AlliCat (May 6, 2011)

Here were my steps for yesterday's relaxer process. it went really smoothly. The front is a slightly under processed but I'm happy.

1.  Base scalp w/ petroleum jelly and apply protective pre-treatment to previously relaxed hair
2.  Mix relaxer creme + activator + Jojoba oil
3.  Apply, smooth and rinse thoroughly with water
4.  Mid-protein step with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
5.  Neutralizing shampoo...rinse and repeat many times
6.  Color rinse w/ dark and lovely reviving colors for 40 mins w/ heat
7.  Deep condition with One n Only Restorative Mask for 7 mins
8.  Apply leave-ins (CHI keratin mist, the moisturizer that came with the color, and One n Only argan oil to seal)


----------



## ericajoy (May 7, 2011)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:* I self-texlax and do half my hair at a time. I part in four sections, and cover the back two sections with a shower cap that I clip on with tiny claw clips. After I finish relaxing the front sections, I rinse out the relaxer with water and then rinse with 1/2 ACV, 1/2 water mixture to neutralize the relaxer. Then I towel-dry and cover the front, and do the same with the back sections.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:* Early on I tried texlaxing my new growth with unstretched hair. It was a frustrating disaster! I should have known better. Now I make sure my hair is stretched and thoroughly detangled before I start.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.* I think it's important to treat hair gently after a relaxer. I tend to put in a lot of leave-in and twist and let it air dry, and avoid serious combing and styling for a few days.

*Please include specific techniques.* Rinsing with ACV after rinsing out the relaxer and before the wash neutralizes the relaxer quickly and REALLY cuts down on the number of times I need to wash with the neutralizing shampoo (from about 7x to 1x). 

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.* I only use Phytospecific Index I (the mild one). Even though I was pretty unskilled at first, this has never overprocessed my hair OR burned my scalp (and I have a sensitive one) OR caused my hair to dry out or break. It's expensive but I love it and I figure, as long as I'm doing my own tex-laxers, I'm saving money by not going to the salon anyway. Plus it comes with a restructuring conditioner that I really like.

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.* Not sure, but this is working right now!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 7, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Tip: *Put your vaseline in the fridge for a bit before applying.* this helps cool the scalp in preparation for the relaxer.
> 
> I self-relaxed yesterday (well technically my mom applied it) and i added Jojoba oil to the relaxer, hoping to avoid overprocessing and give me some extra leeway with processing time. Well it didn't really work for that purpose. Next time I'm going to try a heavier oil like JBCO.


 
I like the sound of that


----------



## blackberry815 (May 9, 2011)

To those that use the half and half method. I was told that the plastic cap is not good to use for the relaxer process because it opens up the pores and also that it may cause u to sweat  before u relax that side........which would also cause burning on the side with the cap... Anyone experience this? I wanted to use this method

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## bellesocialite (May 9, 2011)

^ I've self-relaxed twice using a plastic cap for the half and half method. I've never had issues with sweating or burning in the part that's covered (and I sweat a lot on my scalp). 

I don't go back into the bathroom to start on the next half immediately. Maybe my pores have closed up by then? IDK.


----------



## blackberry815 (May 9, 2011)

bellesocialite said:


> ^ I've self-relaxed twice using a plastic cap for the half and half method. I've never had issues with sweating or burning in the part that's covered (and I sweat a lot on my scalp).
> 
> I don't go back into the bathroom to start on the next half immediately. Maybe my pores have closed up by then? IDK.



Ok thanks for the feedback I'll be doing this method for my next relaxer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## grow (May 12, 2011)

hey ladies!

i just self permed and tried something new i'd like to share:

after i finished rinsing out the perm, doing my mid protein step, and neutralizing poo/porosity control......

right before i got ready to towel dry for the deep conditioner application:

i did a luscious, generous oil rinse!

i hadn't ever tried it during the perm/post perm process, but i'm so glad i tried it!!!

(thanks also to IDareT'sHair, for the thread on oils that's heightened my awareness about this important aspect of hair care!)

my hair was much much easier to detangle for the separating of the strands i needed to do for the dc application.

sure, there's oil in my dc's too, but having already given my hair an oil rinse first gave me the feeling of better penetration into my hair shaft.

i used evoo, coconut oil and avocado oils, known for their capacity to penetrate the hair shaft and will surely add this step to all my future perm steps!

hhj ladies!


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 12, 2011)

***I use a tint brush to relax and it makes it soooo much easier and precise
***Also use a reconstructor after neutralizing
***Relax edges last
***Add EVOO to relaxer


----------



## blackberry815 (May 13, 2011)

Ladies are any of you able to avoid getting the relaxer on ur scalp when self relaxing or is that something that's just inevitable? I know for the most part we can't see the back of our heads when self relaxing. But I want to avoid placing it directly on my scalp.... Any tips or experiences? Do share!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## afjhnsn (May 13, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ladies are any of you able to avoid getting the relaxer on ur scalp when self relaxing or is that something that's just inevitable? I know for the most part we can't see the back of our heads when self relaxing. But I want to avoid placing it directly on my scalp.... Any tips or experiences? Do share!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


I have had the same problem ... I'm just going to use gloves and apply w my fingers. Using a brush = disaster for me, so far.


----------



## blackberry815 (May 13, 2011)

My theory is that getting the relaxer on ur scalp caused excess shedding... I think that's why many self relaxers report so much shedding during the relaxer process....then again I could be wrong.. just my theory....I want to figure out a way to avoid this. I think basing the scalp can only protect it but so much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## afjhnsn (May 13, 2011)

Just successfully self-relaxed 
This was my second attempt at it, and although the roots are straight, there's a bit (an inch or so down) that's still got a little wave/texture. But I'm fine with that. 

*What have you tried that you KNOW works*:
-Relaxing in halves (top & bottom .. bottom first)! Wow, made everything SO much simpler! I even had plenty of time to smooth.

-Basing with JBCO (applicator bottle)the night before & using vaseline to base the perimeter.

-Parted hair the night before & this morning I rolled up prev. relaxed hair (& covered it in vaseline to protect it bc I knew I'd get some relaxer on it ... I'm a clutz). It helped me to go faster bc the last time I didn't do any of these things & I was soooo slow & so underprocessed. UGH. I had to shell out $$$ for a corrective.

-I sprayed Chi keratin mist on my NG prior to relaxing (LHCF tip .. sorry, I forgot who recommended it) ... Idk if it helped, but it certainly didn't hurt!

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work*: 
-Using only my hands to smooth. I did that in the back, which was actually okay bc the back seems to be a slightly looser texture so although it's not bone straight, it's not a big deal, IMO. I switched to smoothing with the back of a comb and that worked great for the top half of my head.

-I will never use an applicator brush! Blech.

-I will never use vaseline to base my scalp .. Unless I can melt it and put it in an applicator bottle. But the JBCO worked very well. Otherwise... using my fingers to apply vaseline will most likely result in it getting everywhere ... & udnerprocessing my poor strands.

*Please include examples of things you believe in*: 
-ACV+water to help the neutralizing process.
-aphogee 2 min for midstep.
-Porosity control after or during the final moisturizing DC

*Please include specific techniques*:
see above

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why*:
I used Mizani Butter Blends - normal. When I'm done with this container I may try mild. I haven't decided. But I love Mizani. The only reason I burned (only the top half) was bc I started smoothing too early on and my scalp was like  LOL! 

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future. Not sure, but this is working right now!*
-Curious about the sprush brush, but I doubt I'll bother with it... I like using my fingers.

-I may invest in a nice swivel mirror to rig up for next time, though.

As you can see I need a trim. But I won't get one any time soon.
A)I'm broke 
B)I just don't care enough. 
C)I bought a pair of shears & may attempt to clip my own ends in a few weeks... but I really don't care about trimming since I almost never wear my hair straight and blown out. I usually do bantu knot/twist outs or something like that. Straight styles are a pain, IMO.. even when freshly relaxed.

But yayyy, I'm creeping up on APL!
Hope this helps someone. 
LHCF has helped me soo much <3 you ladies.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2011)

This may help someone

Half and Half Method


----------



## blackberry815 (May 16, 2011)

Ladies I finally took the plunge! It was a success... I used the half and half method from Kami's YouTube video... I did shed a bit but all in all I'm extremely happy! I am officially self relaxed. I used all your tips and now I'm sitting under the dryer with my black rinse. I used my sprushes and did not burn at all! I can't thank u guys enough. I will be doin my own relaxer from now on and that is the best thing since I was sick of going to the Damn stylist.


Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (May 16, 2011)

blackberry815 CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## sunnieb (May 16, 2011)

blackberry815 - Isn't it great to know you can successfully relax your own hair?  Welcome to the club!


----------



## blackberry815 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks ladies! It does feel great... And my pockets feel great too!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (May 29, 2011)

are any of you ladies using super strength relaxers?


----------



## LushLox (Jun 5, 2011)

Just self relaxed today, it was a good result, I'm getting better. Bit too straight in the front for my liking, but my resistant back came out well. Going to try and stretch now til December, we'll see.

ETA: I also washed and conditioned my hair in the morning and relaxed in the evening; no irritation and no burns. I know this is controversial, but this really works for me, I don't have any problems parting the thick regrowth to apply the relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump   ......

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 9, 2011)

Self relaxed and didn't base my scalp with vaseline...it came out good.  I did oil my scalp 2 days before.  I'm thinking of going only 8 weeks next time and I just realized that my sprush is about 1 inch wide so that should help prevent too much overlap if I also use it as a guide.


----------



## isioma85 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a VERY successful self relaxer on May 31st. I wanted to wait until I had washed my hair twice before posting about it.

I used the Dark and Lovely Moisture Seal Plus Shea Butter No Lye Relaxer Kit. It comes with a little vial of this Silk Keratin Complex you're supposed to put on your hair after to help with reconstruction:






Things I did that helped

- I followed LaurenMechelle's method on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQhyS0KKXxI

-She recommends smoothing continuously using multiple popsicle sticks so that as each one weakens from the chemical you can just throw it away and get another one. I used a wooden spatula (from the grocery store) similar to this...






....as I had 6 months of new growth and wanted something that would smooth over a larger area at a time. I also didn't have to keep switching, I neutralized it with shampoo afterwards and I still have it for next time! 

- I put a LOT of coconut oil over the already relaxed hair above the new growth, to prevent over processing.

- I wore small size latex gloves (I'm not allergic) as they fit really well, making it easy to manipulate my hair (LaurenMechelle also recommends this)

- After rinsing but BEFORE neutralizing, I used th Silk Keratin Serum that came with the kit, along with my Ultra Sheen Duo Tex (it is safe for use after chemical services) for protein reconstruction.

- After 10 minutes, I rinsed that out, and neutralized with the shampoo twice.

Honestly, this has been my BEST self relaxer to date. All of my newgrowth was bone straight, manageable, soft and strong. I did a rollerset right after and it was great!


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 9, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Bump   ......
> 
> Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App



sunnieb u never answered my question about the twists.. at what point do u take them out and is it a pain? Do u take time away from smoothing to untwist? Does it make ur hair tangle?

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Self relaxed and didn't base my scalp with vaseline...it came out good.  I did oil my scalp 2 days before.  I'm thinking of going only 8 weeks next time and I just realized that my sprush is about 1 inch wide so that should help prevent too much overlap if I also use it as a guide.



Just wanted to point out to u that our one inch of newgrowth is not straight on its natural state. So it might not extend down a whole inch. Instead the one inch of newgrowth might cover 1/2 an inch or less of area because of shrinkage.... And then once straightened its gonna look like the whole inch that it is....So u dont wanna overlap so be careful with the sprush. If u check out shamboosie's book his picture is pretty accurate on how much he spreads the relaxer during the process. It stays only to the newgrowth. I like use that as a guide because I too go 8 weeks.
Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 9, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> sunnieb u never answered my question about the twists.. at what point do u take them out and is it a pain? Do u take time away from smoothing to untwist? Does it make ur hair tangle?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L



The twists stayed in tact until I rinsed out the relaxer in the shower.  They weren't a pain at all.   I parted my hair in such small sections that it wasn't necessary to undo the twists.  I just lifted each twist and applied the relaxer.

Since I generously applied hot six oil to my hair before twisting, my hair remained tangle-free.


Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 9, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Just wanted to point out to u that our one inch of newgrowth is not straight on its natural state. So it might not extend down a whole inch. Instead the one inch of newgrowth might cover 1/2 an inch or less of area because of shrinkage.... And then once straightened its gonna look like the whole inch that it is....So u dont wanna overlap so be careful with the sprush. If u check out shamboosie's book his picture is pretty accurate on how much he spreads the relaxer during the process. It stays only to the newgrowth. I like use that as a guide because I too go 8 weeks.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L



That's a very good point!!!!!!!!!!!  How could I not have thought of that....what a close call!!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> That's a very good point!!!!!!!!!!!  How could I not have thought of that....what a close call!!!



I think most stylists do spread it down a whole inch or more tho. That's why were self relaxers!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 9, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> The twists stayed in tact until I rinsed out the relaxer in the shower.  They weren't a pain at all.   I parted my hair in such small sections that it wasn't necessary to undo the twists.  I just lifted each twist and applied the relaxer.
> 
> Since I generously applied hot six oil to my hair before twisting, my hair remained tangle-free.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Afrolinda (Jun 11, 2011)

Great tips!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

*PRE-PARTING IS THE BOMB*

The back of my head is incredibaly dense and when its time to part I always burn quickly.

WELL after reading this thread I decided to pre-section and pre-part and it worked wonderfully.

I parted and twisted  just the back last night. I applied my protector to the sections this morning and I tell you I applied that relaxer application went so quickly and smoothly I was SHOCKED. What normally takes me a total of 20 min to smooth+part ONLY TOOK ME 10 MIN TOTAL. I WAS SO GOT DANG HAPPY. 


I applied snag free rubber bands I purchased from SAllys and they were super easy to remove. I put some in tighter and some in looser to see which way would work better. I think next time I am going to put them all in a bit tighter because the ones I did not put in tightly came off easily in my sleep. As I rinsed they slid right off easily some with my assistance and some with the assistance of the force of the water. 


When it came time to put the relaxer on I started from the crown to the bottom all I had to do was pick up the twist and push it towards the front and it stayed because there was enough relaxer to hold it.

My arms did not get tired like they normally do as well.

I think next time I am going to pre-part the front as well since the back went so smoothly.

The protector I used for my previously relaxed hair was Affirm protecto mixed with Perfect results scalp base. I like this mixture because I feel the affirm protecto is a bit to thin to me to really protect the hair from relaxer getting on by accident.


I tried using plain vaseline but I felt it was too thick and made my hair difficult to part through before and I suffered some breakage from it in the past. Even though I pre-section now I still probably wont use vaseline because I feel the relaxer gets stuck and makes it harder to rinse and neutralize the hair

I did not untwist to smooth because my sections were the size I needed to smooth enough. They came untwisted as I rinsed and shampooed.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

The sprush I use is the gold one and I cut off a bit of the tip becase its so flimsy and could make relaxer get everywhere. 


As purchased it measures 3/4 inch after cutting it measures 1/2 inch which is perfect for applying the relaxer.

Once smoothing happens it pushes the relaxer down the complete 1 1/2 inches that I have of NG. 

It can be difficult to apply the relaxer to the NG and not overlap but with this sprush it does not happen.

The front is easier to smooth so I dont worry about overlapping.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the detail Myjourney2009..I was thinking of trimming my sprush too.  I think I will.  Maybe next time I'll pre part as well.  I do when I'm flat ironing so I imagine I could use the same technique.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Love the detail Myjourney2009..I was thinking of trimming my sprush too.  I think I will.  Maybe next time I'll pre part as well.  I do when I'm flat ironing so I imagine I could use the same technique.



Girl it works so well the trimming and the parting.

come back next time and tell us how it went.

I am so pleased with this relaxer application. I just cleaned out my hair catcher and there is such a small amount of hair in the there. I think pre-parting the front will help me have even less.

Its going to be a week of so before I will know how well the smoothing went because I use a lye relaxer and my hair always snaps back a bit after the 1st or 2nd wash.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

I forgot to add I smooth with the black part of the sprush not the gold part.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

what works

Using these to protect ears:
http://www.sallybeauty.com/ear-protector-caps/SBS-702132,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

I rinse leaned over tub: using a hand held, adjustable shower head so the force of the water does not irritate the scalp


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 13, 2011)

Application time vs smoothing.... Which one matters more for straight results? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## hothair (Jun 13, 2011)

I say both^^^ if you haven't applied properly you may have missed sections so you won't have enough/any product to smooth in that area which may leave it under/unprocessed.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 13, 2011)

I should rephrase... I mean is it the longer u leave the relaxer in or the more u smooth the relaxer that matters more for straight results. Can the hair get just as straight if u only kept it in 13 minutes and smoothed like crazy vs leaving it in 25 minutes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Minty (Jun 13, 2011)

blackberry815 your question is relative. both are equally important. 

You have to be very quick, clean, and as precise as possible with your application so you don't have to reapply while smoothing. It happens and its to be expected, but you should alot yourself more time to smooth, if you desire straight hair. It is the smoothing that gives you not only straight hair, but evenly/uniformly straight hair throughout.


----------



## camilla (Jun 13, 2011)

What have you tried that you KNOW works:

"i only texlax my nape and edges 2 minutes before taking the relaxer out.
i KNOW basing my scalp with coconut oil the entire week prior to rexlaxing helped!
putting oil in the perm left my hair in much better condition post perm."

*I cosign on this*

Hard protein two weeks before
do a light protein after I rinse relaxer BUT before I neutralize and deep moisture mixed with porosity control after I neutralize
never relax before 14 weeks, i need enough new growth so i will not overlap

What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:

"i will never again relax my hair bone straight".
co sign
never again will i put the perm on my nape first.
co sign

Please include examples of things you believe in.
If you use a no lye relaxer YOU MUST use a chelating/neutralizing shampoo to remove the calcium build up after relaxing i use ors creamy aloe

sisterslick if you are relaxed her info is like the holy grail
the midperm protein step
keeping the protein treatments prior, during and post perm consistent, although i know LOVE the "prevent breakage tool" i learned here about covering the previously processed hair! (i used a mix of pc, neut poo, and dc) co sign

Please include specific techniques. 
I use heat every other to every three weeks when i am not in protective styles i try to set wet wrap or twist out as much as i can
I use ceremides http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=523807
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2745257/ceramides_remedy_for_dry_damaged_hair.html


Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.

nothing that I can think


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 14, 2011)

Ladies using the half & half method could you please share with me what you are using to hold the unrelaxed hair in place while you relax the other half?

Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 14, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> blackberry815 your question is relative. both are equally important.
> 
> You have to be very quick, clean, and as precise as possible with your application so you don't have to reapply while smoothing. It happens and its to be expected, but you should alot yourself more time to smooth, if you desire straight hair. It is the smoothing that gives you not only straight hair, but evenly/uniformly straight hair throughout.


thanks ladies... those are some good tips


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 14, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies using the half & half method could you please share with me what you are using to hold the unrelaxed hair in place while you relax the other half?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response


 
I just throw the half im not working on in a bun and cover it with a plastic cap.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 16, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> are any of you ladies using super strength relaxers?




blackberry815

I use a Mizani Butter blends LYE in super/course for the back of my head because it is super dense. would you believe I still dont get bone straight hair.

For the front of my head I use the same relaxer AND I add a capful of neutral protein filler to 3/4 cup of relaxer. I think the next time I am going to add a T of the protein to the relaxer because I want more texture for the front. I see some wave left but I want more. 

My technique for the back:

My technique is this for the back:
I apply the relaxer starting from the crown to about an inch from my nape
When I finish applying the relaxer on my left quad I then start smoothing that quadrant (the 2x's  each parted section on the topside and underside
I then smooth the right quadrant (the 2x's) 
I apply the relaxer to my nape area and I only smooth 1x for each quadrant. I then go back to the right quad and comb through the NG ONLY and then do the same for the left quad 
I rinse as soon as I am done combing through the NG

My technique for the front:
I apply the relaxer from right to left 
I start smoothing my left side as soon as I am doing applying the relaxer
I only smooth 1x 
I smooth my edges first. I know this is frowned upon by many but it works for me. I tried smoothing last before and it was a disaster.

It looks bone straight as soon as I am done but once I shampoo a week later I see the texture.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 16, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> @blackberry815
> 
> I use a Mizani Butter blends LYE in super/course for the back of my head because it is super dense. would you believe I still dont get bone straight hair.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! your hair looks so gorgeous in your siggy btw!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 16, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks! your hair looks so gorgeous in your siggy btw!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 23, 2011)

I am SO ready to do my relaxer in the morning!!!!  :woohoo:


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 24, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> I am SO ready to do my relaxer in the morning!!!!  :woohoo:



Woohoo!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## thebelleofelle (Jun 24, 2011)

hey relaxed family, I'm planning to relax Sunday and was wondering if someone could tell me more about the mid-step protein treatment. 

I bought some aphogee 2 min treatment to possible add but I'm still skeptical about it.

thanks for you insight & advice

xoxo


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 24, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> hey relaxed family, I'm planning to relax Sunday and was wondering if someone could tell me more about the mid-step protein treatment.
> 
> I bought some aphogee 2 min treatment to possible add but I'm still skeptical about it.
> 
> ...



thebelleofelle - I just self-relaxed today and did the mid-step protein treatment with Motions CPR.

Here's an article Sistaslick wrote about the benefits of doing this:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5663534/benefits_of_the_midrelaxer_protein.html?cat=69


----------



## chikachic817 (Jun 24, 2011)

For the mid protein step, is it ok to mix conditioners? I plan on perming my hair next weekend and want to try mixing ORS hair mayonnaise and Aphogee 2 min. Is this ok or will it be too much? Would I have to use a reconstructor as well or can that be done the following week?


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 27, 2011)

chikachic817 said:


> For the mid protein step, is it ok to mix conditioners? I plan on perming my hair next weekend and want to try mixing ORS hair mayonnaise and Aphogee 2 min. Is this ok or will it be too much? Would I have to use a reconstructor as well or can that be done the following week?



I would say that its safe... But im not a professional...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 27, 2011)

If i washed my hair on saturday evening  would u ladies say its safe enough to relax wednesday evening? Or should i expect burn central?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2011)

I relaxed my hair on Friday night. I used Vitale’s Olive Oil – my new staple relaxer with about a teaspoon of Safflower Oil

I just divide my hair into six sections applied the relaxer and worked it in, (I have come to the conclusion that nothing I do will allow me to relax my hair bone straight, lol)

After Rinsing I did an Aphogee 2m – Neutralized – Clarified – Then did a DC with SE Cholesterol.  Added a Leave In , Did a Demi-Perm hair color (didn’t take well, lol)  bunned it and went to sleep.

The next day, I Co-Washed with Garnier Fructis 3 minute Undo (THIS IS TO DIE FOR)!!!

Air Dried using Hairlicious’ technique, dried good, but … sigh, my hair acts loco when I flat iron after an air dry.

Nonetheless, I understand that this is worthless without pics, I will post some later .


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 27, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> I relaxed my hair on Friday night. I used Vitale’s Olive Oil – my new staple relaxer with about a teaspoon of Safflower Oil
> 
> I just divide my hair into six sections applied the relaxer and worked it in, (I have come to the conclusion that nothing I do will allow me to relax my hair bone straight, lol)
> 
> ...



What might help in getting it bone straight (if thats what you want) would be gently combing it through with a fine tooth comb to smooth...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 27, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> If i washed my hair on saturday evening  would u ladies say its safe enough to relax wednesday evening? Or should i expect burn central?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



Anyone?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jun 27, 2011)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*
I love ORS Olive Oil No-Lye Relaxer (normal)

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*
I will never use JBCO to protect my previously relaxed hair again. It made my hair hard & tangled. I will just use coconut oil or vaseoline.

*Please include examples of things you believe in.*
I believe in the mid-protein treatment. I use the Aphogee 2min Reconstructor for 5mins after rinsing out the relaxer. 

*Please include specific techniques. *
Hmmm... I really don't do anything out of the ordinary. I follow the box instructions and leave the relaxer on for 18-20mins for my resistant hair. It leaves my hair texlaxed. I don't add anyting to the relaxer itself. I apply the relaxer with my gloved hands and smooth with it also.

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*
ORS Olive Oil Relaxer- gives me the texlaxed look without having to change the time applied or adding anything to the relaxer

ORS Hair Mayo- used the week before a relaxer and leaves my hair strong. My hair does not like the hardcore protein treatments & this works just right for me.

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.*
I might consider using the spruce in the future.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 27, 2011)

An essential for me when I relaxed was aloe vera juice.

My first time trying lye, I burned my scalp horribly. My entire scalp (literally) was burned and it hurt pretty bad. I'd never been burned like that before. 

And I knew that the next day would be even worse, pain and scabs like crazy... so I went looking for something that would help soothe my poor scalp and found aloe vera juice.

I literally poored it on my head and gently massaged it in, applied my leave-ins, put my hair in a bun and went to sleep.

The next morning? No scabs, no pain, just a little tenderness. I was amazed!

Ladies, definitely keep aloe vera juice in your fridge because it could save your scalp!

Also, Profectiv's Neutralizing Shampoo Mousse is the BEST neutralizing/chelating/clarifying shampoo EVAR!  It will leave your hair soft-- almost as soft as a cowash, I kid you not!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



blackberry815 I think that would be ok just be sure to be easy on your scalp.  I've co washed 2-3 days before relaxing before and was fine. I believe the old member dlewis would co wash the day or 2 before as part of her ritual without incident.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 27, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> If i washed my hair on saturday evening  would u ladies say its safe enough to relax wednesday evening? Or should i expect burn central?



blackberry815 do you burn easily?  If you do, I would think you wouldn't want to manipulate your scalp too close to your relaxer day.  Even with that, your time frame sounds fine to me.

I shampoo/dc 3 days before relaxing, then I cowash the night before to keep my newgrowth loosened for easier application.  I've never burned - even pre-LHCF.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 27, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> blackberry815 do you burn easily?  If you do, I would think you wouldn't want to manipulate your scalp too close to your relaxer day.  Even with that, your time frame sounds fine to me.
> 
> I shampoo/dc 3 days before relaxing, then I cowash the night before to keep my newgrowth loosened for easier application.  I've never burned - even pre-LHCF.


I actually dont know if i burn easily...
I burned easily when the hairdresser did it but not when i self relax( which was only once)... I dont know if that makes much sense...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> blackberry815 I think that would be ok just be sure to be easy on your scalp.  I've co washed 2-3 days before relaxing before and was fine. I believe the old member dlewis would co wash the day or 2 before as part of her ritual without incident.




Thanks do you think it matters that im using lye instead of no lye? Or not even a factor?
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 27, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> I actually dont know if i burn easily...
> I burned easily when the hairdresser did it but not when i self relax( which was only once)... I dont know if that makes much sense...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



It makes total sense to me!


----------



## Toy (Jun 27, 2011)

This Last Relaxer process i co washed and deep conditioned on wednesday & relaxed on Saturday..I had no problems.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2011)

blackberry815 I use Lye so I still think you'll be ok.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 27, 2011)

guys i wanted to self relax last weekend,i really did but i got too scared and went to the salon lol.grrrr im hoping to be able to self relax next time, im just so scared of messing up


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2011)

blackberry815 - I dont know , lol, I think I am kind of resigned to it being how it ends up, it still straightens well ...

Did that make any sense?? lol



blackberry815 said:


> What might help in getting it bone straight (if thats what you want) would be gently combing it through with a fine tooth comb to smooth...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> guys i wanted to self relax last weekend,i really did but i got too scared and went to the salon lol.grrrr im hoping to be able to self relax next time, im just so scared of messing up


 Nique92 we have faith you can do it....next time


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 27, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> guys i wanted to self relax last weekend,i really did but i got too scared and went to the salon lol.grrrr im hoping to be able to self relax next time, im just so scared of messing up



Take your time and do it when you're ready.  I read and researched for over a year before I took the plunge.



Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks ladies... I based my scalp last night and im going to relax it today instead since u ladies said even three days would be fine... I may base my scalp again but u dont want to be overkill and i end up underprocessed again.... Hopefully basing the nigjt before will be enough.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks ladies... I based my scalp last night and im going to relax it today instead since u ladies said even three days would be fine... I may base my scalp again but u dont want to be overkill and i end up underprocessed again.... Hopefully basing the nigjt before will be enough.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


You can base again if you want but you have to be very particular about getting it on the scalp not the hair....I found basing the night before and just before left me underprocessed in areas where I was hasty.  Last time I didn't base at all, next time I will just base the night before with care.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2011)

This is how my hair ended up





Still very manageable


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> You can base again if you want but you have to be very particular about getting it on the scalp not the hair....I found basing the night before and just before left me underprocessed in areas where I was hasty.  Last time I didn't base at all, next time I will just base the night before with care.



Did u burn with not basing at all? I got a little on my hair so ive been blotting it with toilet paper in the ladies room at work... I hope that helps me to not underprocess.... Keeping ky fingers crossed

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2011)

blackberry815 actually no I didn't burn...but I'm thinking I'll go back to basing maybe just the night or 2 before when I have time to be very particular.  The 'rules' is to base so I'm a little nervous about not doing so on a regular basis


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2011)

Truth be told, I don't base my scalp either.   If I do, it's very little.  I mainly protect my hairline and ears.

After reading all of the relaxer horror stories on here though, I'm starting to think my scalp is made of cement or something. 

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are u ladies using lye?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2011)

^^I do, use lye.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks u guys... Cant wait to attempt this again.... This time im going for a correctuve
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont base either


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Are u ladies using lye?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



No-lye relaxer for me.  Don't think I've ever used lye.



Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok i am under the dryer... I will say this was a success.. it worked out and I finally did my corrective... The underprocessed areas didnt get bone straight but they've been smoothed out a bit which is good enough for me  right now... I have to work on being more relaxed when i relax my hair because my heart is like in my throat during the process...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 29, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok i am under the dryer... I will say this was a success.. it worked out and I finally did my corrective... The underprocessed areas didnt get bone straight but they've been smoothed out a bit which is good enough for me  right now... I have to work on being more relaxed when i relax my hair because my heart is like in my throat during the process...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



I was the same way in the beginning. It took me 4x's before I was fully calm.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok that means i have about two more times to get calm... On the bright side i didnt feel any burning sensations... I think basing the night before is a keeper.... I did not base again before i relaxed... Since i relax in sections I only based again for the parts that got wet when i was rinsing the first section out. On a side note i wish i could relax my whole head in one shot... This sections thing takes too long and is very messy at the sink..
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok heres my relaxer question of the day..... Is it possible to go bone straight with a mild relaxer? Im thinking of using mizanis for fine and color treated hair for my next relaxer  bit im relaxed bonestraight.
Sent from my ADR6400rL


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 29, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok heres my relaxer question of the day..... Is it possible to go bone straight with a mild relaxer? Im thinking of using mizanis for fine and color treated hair for my next relaxer  bit im relaxed bonestraight.
> Sent from my ADR6400rL



Yes, it's possible!  My hair gets skrait grin with my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp relaxer.  Also, check out this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495633


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 29, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok that means i have about two more times to get calm... On the bright side i didnt feel any burning sensations... I think basing the night before is a keeper.... I did not base again before i relaxed... Since i relax in sections I only based again for the parts that got wet when i was rinsing the first section out. On a side note i wish i could relax my whole head in one shot... This sections thing takes too long and is very messy at the sink..
> Sent from my ADR6400L




I relax in halves and I dont rinse at the sink. I purchase a movable showerhead and I turn it to the most gentle force that is possible without taking too long to rinse out the relax.

I do the front first and rinse kneeling down in front of the tub. 

For the back. I sit down with my back to the tub with my head leaned back. Once it is almost all out. I then rinse my entire head again with my head leaning forward. 

It much neater this way and I dont worry about water getting all over the place


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 29, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok heres my relaxer question of the day..... *Is it possible to go bone straight with a mild relaxer?* Im thinking of using mizanis for fine and color treated hair for my next relaxer  bit im relaxed bonestraight.
> Sent from my ADR6400rL



I am attempting this when my Dh does my touch up in two weeks. Hopefully, I will achieve bone straight results with Mizani mild.


----------



## Majestye (Jun 30, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok heres my relaxer question of the day..... Is it possible to go bone straight with a mild relaxer? Im thinking of using mizanis for fine and color treated hair for my next relaxer  bit im relaxed bonestraight.
> Sent from my ADR6400rL



With some relaxers you can get your hair straight using their mild formula. Since you specified Mizani color treated, are you referring to ButterBlends?  As I understand it is formulated to only process to 70%. So bone straight would not happen. I used it and never got bone straight, but that worked for me. My friend got the same results but didn't know why she wasn't bone straight until I read about it on the board. You can search it on here. But with all of that said, if you don't have course hair, you may get the results you want. Otherwise try Vitale, it's a no lye but gets hair straight even the mild or sensitive scalp.  HTH!


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 30, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> I am attempting this when my Dh does my touch up in two weeks. Hopefully, I will achieve bone straight results with Mizani mild.



Thats nice that he helps u.. my SO helps me during the relaxer process by setting the timer and pulling out my clips, starting the water so that its ready so that i dont have to waste time at the sink getting the temperature right... I just told him hes gonna have to help me trim... He complains im tryin to make him gay...lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 30, 2011)

Majestye said:


> With some relaxers you can get your hair straight using their mild formula. Since you specified Mizani color treated, are you referring to ButterBlends?  As I understand it is formulated to only process to 70%. So bone straight would not happen. I used it and never got bone straight, but that worked for me. My friend got the same results but didn't know why she wasn't bone straight until I read about it on the board. You can search it on here. But with all of that said, if you don't have course hair, you may get the results you want. Otherwise try Vitale, it's a no lye but gets hair straight even the mild or sensitive scalp.  HTH!



Thanks... Its actually not the butter blends relaxer its part of there regular "rhelaxer" line..  
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2011)

My understanding is the smoothing/application determines how straight it gets.  Mizani PH is one of the highest (13/14 I think) so I assume it would break down the bonds faster.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 30, 2011)

I went from texturuized to texlaxed last night using Revlon Professional (medium) . I picked up quite a few tips from this thread, especially the tip about adding the protein step. Thank you OP and for everyone who has chimed in. I used a fine tooth comb as I wanted to reduce the thickness somewhat. My hair is still fairly short from my big chop last summer. When I wear it curly, it is a BAA.

I need to practice rollersetting a bit more as this step is crucial to the final look .  I ended up using the flat iron to iron out the curls after my hair had dried because of my bad rollersetting technique erplexed. Overall, I am happy with the results. I need some tips on products to use to moisturize my hair when worn straight, so will be on here a bit over the next few days, picking up some more helpful hints. I have had texturized hair since the start of my journey (healthy hair) in 2007 so this is fairly new territority for me with respect to doing my own hair.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> My understanding is the smoothing/application determines how straight it gets.  Mizani PH is one of the highest (13/14 I think) so I assume it would break down the bonds faster.



Is that the ph for mizani for fine hair?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2011)

blackberry815 sorry, I don't know which one it was.  It was in one of the threads on here I did a quick search but I'll look again to see if I can find it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2011)

blackberry815 Found the thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=134251&highlight=relaxer+ph
But there was an updated one...still looking..


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 1, 2011)

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:* Pre-parting and relaxing in sections works great! Also using a comb to get the roots straight. I used the half and half method the past two times but the next time I will try doing it in four sections because I don't work fast enough even with the half and half. Basing my scalp the night before works great too.

*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:* Using a sprush... takes too long and overlaps me just a little. The reason for that is because I do not stretch. Also I will never go over the timing in the relaxers directions. Last time I did that I had whole lot of extra shedded hair in the sink.. Also I probably wont do half and half again I will go smaller and do 4 or 5 sections.. I know its gonna take like an hour to relax my head but rather that than overprocess. Also the half and half method tends to make the middle scab because essentially that part gets relaxed twice because after the first half. Has been relaxed and neutralized the cap gets placed back on it so i can relax the other half... And while im relaxing the opposite side the cap slips down a little and the relaxer inevitably gets on that side again...  

*Please include examples of things you believe in.* I believe in sticking to the time on the relaxers directions... the chemists know how strong they made the chemical. This is the reason I want to try a mild relaxer next time. And that's because my relaxer works fast.. It says 13 minutes for fine hair and its hard to stick to that. I will always use a fine tooth comb to straighten the roots it works beautifully. Ooh and i definately believe in aphogee two step the week before!

*Please include specific techniques*. I used Kami's relaxer method. pre-parted with roller clips and applied the relaxer. I found that this took too long because I had to pull out the clips when I should have been smoothing... I am slower then the average self relaxer.

*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.* I liked using mizani moisturefuse before neutralizing. My hair came out very soft.

*Even add new techniques you haven’t tried yet, but are considering trying in the future.* Next time I will try the small eyebrow waxing wooden sticks for applying the relaxer to my roots because with relaxing every 8 weeks the sprush tends to overlap me just a little but enough that I want to go smaller. I dont have enough control when applying the relaxer to the back sections to place it only on the newgrowth with the sprush.... especially since I use the big mirror behind me to see the back of my head and it kinda slows me down because my motions are shown in the reverse direction in the mirror..lol.... Next time I will try four sections instead of two just to avoid having the relaxer in for too long on any one section. Maybe after I finish my huge tub of relaxer I will switch to a mild relaxer to allow me to have more time.

Overall my relaxer came out great. I did a corrective too soo I'm happy with it. I will post pictures later


----------



## ajenee (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey ladies just wanted to say thanks for all of the helpful advice in here. I relaxed last nite using miz. butter blends sens scalp after a 16 wk stretch. I based my scalp the day prior and then again on yesterday. Also covered my ends w/vaseline and added saa's to the relaxer. I tried the acv rinse last nite for the first time and I think it really helped to neutralize my hair. This is my best relaxer yet and I think I will stick w/miz butter blends for a while : )


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 5, 2011)

ajenee said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to say thanks for all of the helpful advice in here. I relaxed last nite using miz. butter blends sens scalp after a 16 wk stretch. I based my scalp the day prior and then again on yesterday. Also covered my ends w/vaseline and added saa's to the relaxer. I tried the acv rinse last nite for the first time and I think it really helped to neutralize my hair. This is my best relaxer yet and I think I will stick w/miz butter blends for a while : )



Congratulations on ur successful relaxing!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2011)

ajenee - Congratulations!  Isn't it amazing how we can get great results at home???

I think we have been brainwashed to think that relaxers can only be safely performed in a salon, and all of us have proven that is NOT true.  With the proper research and preparation, anyone can self-relax.  My hair is way better now that I do everything myself.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @ajenee - Congratulations!  Isn't it amazing how we can get great results at home???
> 
> *I think we have been brainwashed to think that relaxers can only be safely performed in a salon, and all of us have proven that is NOT true.*  With the proper research and preparation, anyone can self-relax.  My hair is way better now that I do everything myself.



You are so right!  My girlfriend told her stylist that in a years time she would be about APL if she didn't allow her to cut her hair...the stylist chuckled...my girlfriend sent me a text to send her pics of my hair a year ago and today...the stylist was impressed the proceeded to talk about certain people's hair ......my girlfriend assured her that she's known me for 20 years and this was the longest that she's seen my hair.  The stylist followed up with...where does she get her hair done?  My girlfriend informed her that I did it all by myself!!  Stylist shut up after thatHowever this stylist may just have learned something because my girlfriend had a very good appointment after with the stylist asking permission for every step that was taken on her head


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> You are so right!  My girlfriend told her stylist that in a years time she would be about APL if she didn't allow her to cut her hair...the stylist chuckled...my girlfriend sent me a text to send her pics of my hair a year ago and today...the stylist was impressed the proceeded to talk about certain people's hair ......my girlfriend assured her that she's known me for 20 years and this was the longest that she's seen my hair.  The stylist followed up with...where does she get her hair done?  My girlfriend informed her that I did it all by myself!!  Stylist shut up after thatHowever this stylist may just have learned something because my girlfriend had a very good appointment after with the stylist asking permission for every step that was taken on her head



They always want to make it seem like ur hair will whither away and fall out without them... My stylist would tell me my hair woildnt do well because i didnt go to her for conditioners... Little did she know i used all the same products she used! At home for free

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jul 21, 2011)

ok.. so I just self relaxed my hair with Alter ego linange shea butter no-lye relaxer... I used Lauren Mechelle's technique along with other tips from this board.. Girl let me tell you... I don't think I'll be walking into a salon anytime soon for a relaxer.. I was working a bit slow and some parts didn't get processed as straight I wanted it, but overall very nice!!! I spent around $22 on products. Thnx ladies xoxoxo.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^ Way to go!  I still can't believe I haven't been to a stylist since last December!  It's so nice to do everything on YOUR schedule.

Do you have any pics?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

sunnieb

I have been thinking about what you said about my relaxer process and I think I am going to switch things up. I will let you know how it goes in Sept. I just wanted to get this on here so I would not forget. 

Talk to you soon


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ladies ive had my big tub pf relaxer for a few months now and its been really hot this past week. I live on the third floor so my apartment has been even hotter. Should i throw the rest of my relaxer away? I know its been over 100 degrees is that going to ruin or alter my relaxers strength in any way?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

blackberry815 - I'm not a chemist, but I wouldn't be comfortable using relaxer that has been exposed to that much heat for that long.  I mean realistically, we don't know where any of our relaxers have been sitting before we purchase them, but you know what's been going on with this batch.

Are there any warnings or "don't store above a certain temp" labels?


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 26, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> blackberry815 - I'm not a chemist, but I wouldn't be comfortable using relaxer that has been exposed to that much heat for that long.  I mean realistically, we don't know where any of our relaxers have been sitting before we purchase them, but you know what's been going on with this batch.
> 
> Are there any warnings or "don't store above a certain temp" labels?



The label had no warnings regarding storage whatsoever

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 26, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> The label had no warnings regarding storage whatsoever
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



I wouldn't use it. 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks... Such a waste of money

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, but better to be safe than bald.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 28, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Yeah, but better to be safe than bald.
> 
> Sent from my Comet



Absolutely right! 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ojemba (Jul 30, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^ Way to go!  I still can't believe I haven't been to a stylist since last December!  It's so nice to do everything on YOUR schedule.
> 
> Do you have any pics?
> 
> Sent from my Comet



I totally agree!! I haven't been to mine since December 22 and don't plan too until dec to get a little pampering for Xmas. I'm doing everything myself and love it.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 30, 2011)

ojemba

First of all, what a precious cutie pie in your avatar! 

Secondly, great growth and retention in your first year! 

Thirdly, I thought about going back to a salon for some hair pampering, but I changed my mind.  I can pamper my hair better than anyone and I just don't trust stylists like I used to.

Now getting pampered by getting a massage or mani/pedi is another story altogether!


----------



## Misseyl (Jul 31, 2011)

Subscribing -


----------



## taz007 (Aug 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @ojemba
> 
> First of all, what a precious cutie pie in your avatar!
> 
> ...


 
I feel ya!  Whenever I think of the work involved with doing my hair, I want to just pick up the phone and call a stylist.  Then I remember what my hair looked like when they "took care of it" and put the phone right back in its holder.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @ojemba
> 
> First of all, what a precious cutie pie in your avatar!
> 
> ...


 
Now that you mention it you're absolulty correct. I have to master self roller setting then I'll be straight. Awww thanks. check out her 2 months progress - my new siggy. My DD is on her hhj. lolll


----------



## ScorpioLove (Aug 10, 2011)

has anyone put roux porosity control on all of their hair before relaxing? it says to put before a chemical service and its good if you want even result. when i have it in my hair it shows my coils/curls and i still want that just a little looser and even all around..
my last "texturiser" (Just for Me Texture softener) the stylist kept aiming for bone straight when  i said at least 50 million times i dont want that. so now i will do it by myself


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2011)

ScorpioLove - bumping for you!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2011)

Going to get my creamy crack fix tonight:woohoo:  Advised dh that I needed at least 1 hour of uninterrupted time  Just based my scalp with wgo.  Will put vaseline around the nape later.  I also cut down my sprush (as advised by Myjourney2009).  I'm getting excited


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Going to get my creamy crack fix tonight:woohoo:  Advised dh that I needed at least 1 hour of uninterrupted time  Just based my scalp with wgo.  Will put vaseline around the nape later.  I also cut down my sprush (as advised by Myjourney2009).  I'm getting excited




Nix08
I cut colored part of mine to make it thinner I did not cut the black part to make it shorter. 

I was getting excited as well to relax my hair (was due in 2 weeks) but I pushed it back to a month.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2011)

Myjourney2009 yep, that's what I did too  It seems to be the perfect size
I saw that you pushed it back...well just imagine how much growth you'll have then


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Myjourney2009 yep, that's what I did too  It seems to be the perfect size
> I saw that you pushed it back...well just imagine how much growth you'll have then



Nix08
Yup cutting it also prevents the relaxer from flying all over the place.


I'll only have a bit extra, just over an 1 1/2 in back and a bit over 3/4 inch in the front.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok ladies I'm a lil lost and in need of help. I hope to relax my hair in the next two to four weeks. I'm stuck between design essentials and mizani. I've used mizanis butter blends and it left me underprocessed. So I figured I would go with the regular strength. But I keep seeing the other products like the milk bath and blah blah blah. Do I need all that stuff in addition to the standard relaxer cream and activator? And what would I need with the design essentials? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2011)

Currently steaming after self relaxing  The one thing I did differently this time was 
rinsed the ends of my hair first. Oh, and also for my DC I put aloe vera gel in my roots 'just in case'.  I applies in record time for me...about 13 minutes then let it sit then worked it in with my fingers and I was still at 18 minutes when I got in the shower.  so far I'm very happy with this go round


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely keeping an eye on this thread.  The stylist that i've used for my last 2 relaxers, who i was actually happy with, has probably given birth recently and might not be taking any appointments right now.  yikes, because i'm about to be 11 weeks post.

I've tried self-relaxing in the past and failed horribly.  Severely under-processed.  I'm not sure if I didn't smooth long enough or the ORS relaxer I used is just not the one for me.  My stylist used Mizani (which I had never used before) and I really liked the results.  But i've always wanted to master self-relaxing so that i knew i didn't have to depend on someone else.  Might have to give it a shot if I don't figure something else out.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 3, 2011)

Bump......

Sent from my Comet


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 3, 2011)

Myjourney2009, Nix08

Ladies do you mind me asking what you cut your sprush with? My dh commented that he felt it was too long but it never occured to me to cut it.....my duh moment for sure .

Thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2011)

morehairplease I used a pair or scissors ...I have the green one and I cut the thinner part of the green area.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2011)

kaytorry - this is a great thread where we shared what we do before/during/after relaxing.


----------



## Napp (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks for bumping sunnieb


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Sep 11, 2011)

Great thread! I'm new to the self relaxing trend (I've been natural 10 yrs and I've only self relaxed once) Subscribing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 12, 2011)

I see some self relaxing members are adding oils to their relaxers. The reason they feel their hair is more conditioned is because caustic soda and fat makes soap. You're creating a chemical reaction that is creating a lush, conditioning soap. Those who do this may notice the consistency thicken as the process of soap hardens. This is the reason relaxers are petroleum based. Lye or other caustic sodas cannot "eat" petroleum. By basing your scalp with coconut oil, you're basically giving the relaxer something to eat other than your skin and sebum. This is also the reason you should NEVER RELAX DRY HAIR OR SCALP.

Instead of diluting this way, I use much less activator. Homemade soap can be dangerous as it can contain lye pockets that can burn the skin when cured improperly or mixing is not uniform. HOWEVER, if you go with this method, do mix the oil in before the activator and use a hard fat not soybean oil or olive, etc.

What else works for me?
Using Summit Sensitive Scalp when I've scratched. (Or peppermint flavoring before basing)
Sitting under a cold dryer to dry any sweat.
Chi Deep Brilliance Sensitive Scalp Relaxer. Takes like 40 min to get my hair straight. Not everybody is the fastest application in the Wild West. I like to relax in slow motion without Malcolm X flashbacks. Relaxers contained too much lye back then. That's why it burned and created thay stigma against lye. 100% lye is a salt that burns on contact if your skin is moist.
ORS is good, too with using 3/5 the recommended amount of activator.
Aphogee hard protein is good, too, but it burns >.<
I use Affirm Step 1 Protecto to protect my length no matter what relaxer I use.
Affirm relaxer is good, also.
I DC for an hour after.
Last rinse after shampooing is with the coldest water possible for 1 min.
Protein before moisture.
I always wash the very next day. 
No heat for 24 hours. 

Don't s:
NEVER put shampoo in without rinsing everything out. You don't want your hair jumping from a pH of 12 to 6 in 30 sec.
NEVER relax within 3 days of shampooing or saturating your scalp in water or water based substance. Bad bad.
NEVER wear gloves. To each his or her own.
If my nails are yellow, the relaxer is too strong. Hurry up and wash!



Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2011)

does anyone self relax without doing the half and half method? i cant see myself trying it without getting my hair wet


----------



## Cocoeuro (Sep 28, 2011)

Bumping....I'm thinking about laxing, I need all the info I can get..

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2011)

Napp I don't do the half and half method  I just work fast.  sunnieb has a tutorial in her fotki here


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 28, 2011)

Napp said:


> does anyone self relax without doing the half and half method? i cant see myself trying it without getting my hair wet



Napp I do, i just did a video on how I relax doing the H&H method link to the video


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2011)

againstallodds i actually watched the video and thats what made me think the method isint for me.thank you for showing  your process though! The results were awesome!

I dont think i would have an issue doing my whole head at once. Ive done it before but since i am not looking for straight hair so im not worried about underprocessing. I will try presectioning though and starting from my coarser areas first.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Oct 3, 2011)

I self relaxed for this first time this weekend and I think I did a pretty good job.  Here's what I did:

1. I pre-sectioned my hair and based my scalp at 2am on Saturday (since the baby woke me anyway).
2. At 7am, I applied Vaseline to my edges then applied relaxer, Mizani Butter Blend, starting in the back of my head.  My goal was to have it applied to the back in 5 minutes. I did that and moved on to the front and also had that applied in 5 minutes.  I smoothed for another 5 minutes.
3. Next, I rinsed and did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 Minute Recontructor.
4. After I rinsed, I neutralized with both Isoplus and Mizani Balance Hair Bath. This took about 20 minutes.
4. Then I applied French Perm Stabilizer and rinsed after one minute.  My hair felt soooo soft after this.
5. DC with Alter Ego.
6. Roller set.

I think I did a pretty good job!  It took me 6 years to get up the nerve to do it, but after reading this entire thread at work on Friday  I felt I could handle it.  Thanks so much for this thread! I learned something from each and every post!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 4, 2011)

belletropjolie - another great thread!

BabyImaStarr - um, pics????  Or did you post something in the relaxer reveal thread???


----------



## Queenmickie (Oct 26, 2011)

My sprush arrived today! I was going to buy the set of five but then I read here that they always send extras
I bought the gold and they sent an extra gold AND the green
My last stretch was 13 weeks and I am currently 10.5 weeks. I just sprayed down my NG real good with S Curl a few minutes ago. It was very puffy and tangled.


----------



## jessecon (Oct 27, 2011)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> I learned non-penetrative oils (things other than olive, coconut, avocado) dilute a relxer much more efficiently and are cheaper (generally).


 

Please elaborate on this. I was thinking about using Olive oil. What oils did you use instead? thanks


----------



## LiciaB (Oct 27, 2011)

Queenmickie said:


> My sprush arrived today! I was going to buy the set of five but then I read here that they always send extras
> I bought the gold and they sent an extra gold AND the green
> My last stretch was 13 weeks and I am currently 10.5 weeks. I just sprayed down my NG real good with S Curl a few minutes ago. It was very puffy and tangled.



Queenmickie do you mind sharing where you ordered your sprush? I plan to self relax in a couple weeks. Thanks you!


----------



## Queenmickie (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi fyvettew!

Templeclean.com is where I ordered my Sprush. I did a conditioner test run on Wednesday. I applied condish the way I would a relaxer, and was able to go a lot faster. Tomorrow is relaxer day!


----------



## LiciaB (Nov 4, 2011)

Queenmickie said:


> Hi fyvettew!
> 
> Templeclean.com is where I ordered my Sprush. I did a conditioner test run on Wednesday. I applied condish the way I would a relaxer, and was able to go a lot faster. Tomorrow is relaxer day!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Queenmickie (Nov 5, 2011)

Relaxed today! Before and after pix y'all. I was twelve weeks post and afraid I would over process, but I actually could have worked in the relaxer a little more. Overall I am happy with my results! A big thank you to all of you ladies who shared your techniques and knowledge. I could not have done it without you!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2011)

Queenmickie - lookin' good girlie!  Keep it up!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Queenmickie (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks sunnieb !!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of rejoining the self-relaxed world... I know... Schizophrenia... but this time I would want to try sunnieb's method with the twisties... sunnieb I called you out already in another thread but After you put the relaxer in the twisties do you then un ravel the twist to make sure you get everything? I'm just thinking those twists might be a bit big to get through all the newgrowth without untwisting them. any thoughts?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2011)

blackberry815 - I don't have to unravel them.  I make the sections small enough so the relaxer gets worked in throughout during the smoothing process.

The twists become unraveled when I rinse out the relaxer.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 15, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> blackberry815 - I don't have to unravel them.  I make the sections small enough so the relaxer gets worked in throughout during the smoothing process.
> 
> The twists become unraveled when I rinse out the relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my Comet



sunnieb sounds like ill need alot of twists...How do your twists stay twisted through the entire process? Do you smooth with ur hands only?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> sunnieb sounds like ill need alot of twists...How do your twists stay twisted through the entire process? Do you smooth with ur hands only?



Yes, you will need alot of twists!  It takes me right at an hour to get mine done.

They stay twisted because my hair is coarse and just "stays" together, plus I slather my ends with vaseline so that helps.

I use my glove-covered hands only to smooth.  I'm too clumsy to use a sprush.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh ok because from looking at your fotki the twists looked kinda large for the relaxer to get in there and straighten everything. I imagine that they'd need to be smaller parts. Or am i getting something wrong?

sunnieb


----------



## kupenda (Dec 15, 2011)

Just self relaxed a little while go. And I'm happy to say that I know what my hair likes after a relaxer. I neutralized with ORS creamy aloe and followed with Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair. My hair felt really nice and was shiny as it air dried. So I think it's safe to say that using a moisturizing shampoo after fully neutralizing really makes my hair soft an happy 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Oh ok because from looking at your fotki the twists looked kinda large for the relaxer to get in there and straighten everything. I imagine that they'd need to be smaller parts. Or am i getting something wrong?
> 
> @sunnieb



blackberry815 - I had to go look at my pics again to refresh my memory!  

It doesn't really look like it, but there are a lot of twists on my big 'ol head!   The newgrowth is so thick and that takes up room and spreads out over my parts.

I'm relaxing again on Jan 6.  I'll count how many twists I put in and let you know.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2011)

kupenda - I use a moisturizing shampoo after neutralizing too! 

Congrats on a successful self-relaxer!  Now um....where da pitchas at?


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 16, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> blackberry815 - I had to go look at my pics again to refresh my memory!
> 
> It doesn't really look like it, but there are a lot of twists on my big 'ol head!   The newgrowth is so thick and that takes up room and spreads out over my parts.
> 
> I'm relaxing again on Jan 6.  I'll count how many twists I put in and let you know.



sunnieb Thanks! Lol I figured maybe it just looks like they're parted big because of the newgrowth.. this is worth trying next time around..I may like this method better then the half and half method... I think the clips caused a little damage to my middle part. Also its a pain doing it twice.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 16, 2012)

blackberry815 - I just relaxed yesterday.  I was 15 weeks post and ended up putting in 28 pre-sectioned twists.  Worked out perfectly!  I was able to apply the relaxer quickly and had plenty of time for smoothing.  My hair is bone skrait!


----------



## Mische (Jan 16, 2012)

sunnieb thanks for posting pictures. I have a potentially silly question though... how long does it take to untwist those to rinse out the relaxer? I'm always looking for new methods to cut down on application time, but I'm not quite sure how twists would work for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 16, 2012)

Mische - I never have to un-twist them.  When I'm rinsing out the relaxer, they come undone under the running water.  By the time I move on to the mid-relaxer protein step, my hair is totally loose and twist-free.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 17, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @blackberry815 - I just relaxed yesterday. I was 15 weeks post and ended up putting in 28 pre-sectioned twists. Worked out perfectly! I was able to apply the relaxer quickly and had plenty of time for smoothing. My hair is bone skrait!


 

sunnieb Thanks for posting this and for tagging me! I was just thinking about this.. I'm still a little nervous to go at self relaxing again! lol


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 17, 2012)

sunnieb also do you rinse this out in the shower or sink?


----------



## princezzLeia (Jan 17, 2012)

Subscribing even though I have never self-relaxed. I just know I hate my stylist and despair of finding one who will be as nitpicky as I am...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> sunnieb also do you rinse this out in the shower or sink?



I rinse in the shower.  I also wear one of those beauty shop plastic capes so the relaxer doesn't touch my back while I'm rinsing it out.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I rinse in the shower.  I also wear one of those beauty shop plastic capes so the relaxer doesn't touch my back while I'm rinsing it out.
> 
> Sent from my Comet



sunnieb THAT IS BRILLIANT


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2012)

Nix08 -  a member here mentioned this in a thread a few years back.  I wish I could remember her name.

This tip is so simple and it works like a charm!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 17, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 -  a member here mentioned this in a thread a few years back.  I wish I could remember her name.
> 
> This tip is so simple and it works like a charm!
> 
> Sent from my Comet



sunnieb her name is sqzbly1908 she actually posted it in the beginning of this thread 

Eta.. woops my bad i thought u were talking about the twisty method of self relaxing... I remembered her (sqzbly1908)posting about relaxing with preparting with twisties...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2012)

Picked up my cape to protect my body from the relaxer going forward....wish I had done this sooner


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm new on LHCF and I subscribed mainly to post here because I have a question.

I recently tried self-relaxing for the first time, partly because I am a college student going to school in a different state and I've been getting my relaxers done by the same person since I first got one and I don't trust anyone else with my hair, and partly because even if I did trust anyone else, I can't afford to get them done in a salon.

I've tried self-relaxing twice now, and both times my hair has come out seriously underprocessed. The first time, I thought it was because I may have added too much conditioner to the relaxer, so the second time, I tried it without the conditioner with the same results. It's not even that I'm coming out sort of texlaxed, my hair just basically looks like I never attempted to relax it at all. The directions that came with the relaxer (ORS No-Lye normal strength) said total processing time should take 18 minutes MAX. I left the relaxer on for somewhere between 25 and 30, so I'm really confused as to why my hair isn't processing even a little bit. This is the same exact relaxer that my stylist uses on my hair back home, and this has never happened with her. Any thoughts as to what I'm doing wrong? Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Hi, I'm new on LHCF and I subscribed mainly to post here because I have a question.
> 
> I recently tried self-relaxing for the first time, partly because I am a college student going to school in a different state and I've been getting my relaxers done by the same person since I first got one and I don't trust anyone else with my hair, and partly because even if I did trust anyone else, I can't afford to get them done in a salon.
> 
> I've tried self-relaxing twice now, and both times my hair has come out seriously underprocessed. The first time, I thought it was because I may have added too much conditioner to the relaxer, so the second time, I tried it without the conditioner with the same results. It's not even that I'm coming out sort of texlaxed, my hair just basically looks like I never attempted to relax it at all. The directions that came with the relaxer (ORS No-Lye normal strength) said total processing time should take 18 minutes MAX. I left the relaxer on for somewhere between 25 and 30, so I'm really confused as to why my hair isn't processing even a little bit. This is the same exact relaxer that my stylist uses on my hair back home, and this has never happened with her. Any thoughts as to what I'm doing wrong? Thanks for any help you can give me.


 

Did you mix in the activator liquid first?

ETA: By the way, you should thank God it didn't work as you would have very little hair on your head right now. I _*shudder*_ at the thought of keeping relaxer on my hair that long!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 21, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Did you mix in the activator liquid first?
> 
> ETA: By the way, you should thank God it didn't work as you would have very little hair on your head right now. I _*shudder*_ at the thought of keeping relaxer on my hair that long!


Yeah, I mixed in the activator. I wish the problem was as simply-fixed as me forgetting the activator. =/


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 21, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Yeah, I mixed in the activator. I wish the problem was as simply-fixed as me forgetting the activator. =/



Really you shouldn't need to but did you smooth with your hands or a comb?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2012)

In that case, I wonder if your relaxer was expired or left sitting too long after being mixed before applying to your hair? I can't imagine what else would cause it not to work.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 21, 2012)

i've gotten so much better. i was doing 4 sections, now i do half & half. i use a sprush now. came out perfect. hard protein week before. dc with keraphix right after touchup.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 22, 2012)

Aggie said:


> In that case, I wonder if your relaxer was expired or left sitting too long after being mixed before applying to your hair? I can't imagine what else would cause it not to work.


Now I really wish I still had the box so I could check the expiration date. That would make so much sense since I bought a two-pack kit, so if one was expired, they both would have been. =/ Oh well. Third time's the charm, I hope. Just gotta keep going until I get it right.


----------



## Queenmickie (Feb 25, 2012)

When should I apply PC in my relaxing process? I am self relaxing today and forgot to write down when to use it. Please help...


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2012)

Queenmickie said:
			
		

> When should I apply PC in my relaxing process? I am self relaxing today and forgot to write down when to use it. Please help...



Personally I use it right after rinsing, then I shampoo twice and use it again for good measure.  But that's just me; I'm a neutralizer-aholic.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2012)

Decided to go back to self relaxing.  Its cheaper and my hair didn't improve by going to a professional exclusively.  So, its back to no-lye box relaxers.  I used good old Dark and Lovely 10 days ago.


----------



## jillybean2012 (Feb 26, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Hi, I'm new on LHCF and I subscribed mainly to post here because I have a question.
> 
> I recently tried self-relaxing for the first time, partly because I am a college student going to school in a different state and I've been getting my relaxers done by the same person since I first got one and I don't trust anyone else with my hair, and partly because even if I did trust anyone else, I can't afford to get them done in a salon.
> 
> I've tried self-relaxing twice now, and both times my hair has come out seriously underprocessed. The first time, I thought it was because I may have added too much conditioner to the relaxer, so the second time, I tried it without the conditioner with the same results. It's not even that I'm coming out sort of texlaxed, my hair just basically looks like I never attempted to relax it at all. The directions that came with the relaxer (ORS No-Lye normal strength) said total processing time should take 18 minutes MAX. I left the relaxer on for somewhere between 25 and 30, so I'm really confused as to why my hair isn't processing even a little bit. This is the same exact relaxer that my stylist uses on my hair back home, and this has never happened with her. Any thoughts as to what I'm doing wrong? Thanks for any help you can give me.



NaiyaAi
Adding the conditioner has probably diluted some of the strength.  Until you get the hang of self relaxing don't add anything to the relaxer.
 Are you smoothing?  That is really where the relaxing process takes place.  That is how you tell if your hair is processed or not.  If  you are smoothing with a comb or hands it should lay completely flat without any bouncing back when you release it.

If you are attempting to get it bone straight or close to it, you will need to spend the majority of the 18 minutes smoothing the relaxer through the new growth.


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 26, 2012)

I just relaxed  today after 3 months. I used Silk Elements Megasilk Sheabutter Mild Relaxer.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 29, 2012)

Self relaxed last night..I didn't want to bother with the half and half method or preparting because I was feeling lazy...so I just went at it old school style with the four sections.. Took way too long.. Any way lesson learned. I will have to at least prepart. I do know that I want to do my whole head in one shot.. the half and half method is great but I don't wanna be relaxing my hair all day.. 

The sprush made me overlap quite a bit when applying the relaxer. No damage resulted but I don't want to keep overlapping that much each time I self relax. I just know I need to use something thinner/smaller for the amount of new growth that I have since I am not stretching. I will probably use the small tongue depressors from now on or try the method of cutting the sprush to see what happens.. 

All in all I have a couple of burns from being too slow and keeping the relaxer in too long. my hair in the back processed straight.. the front is slightly underprocessed but in some areas..but no harm done. I'm still committed to self relaxing so I will get it right by tweaking my process each time I do it.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Apr 10, 2012)

i am thinking of relaxing in 3 weeks. the last time i self relaxed i came out way more underprocessed than i wanted to be and i used a lye relaxer for the first time. i had it on for 18 min and it still came out too underprocessed.

 now i dont kno if i want to try another lye relaxer or go back to no lye relaxers especially since i hear you cant overlap the two chemicals and i want to fix the parts that are so underprocessed. i dont trust any one else with my hair and i can probably get my roommate to help since she knows to follow my instructions to a tee when dealing with my hair.

i want to be able to cowash without having a 1 hr detangling session and i want to avoid the knots i keep getting. i just want to be much less texlaxed


what sounds better in this case lye or no lye?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 23, 2012)

Any advice for ScorpioLove?

I don't have a clue.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 26, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> i am thinking of relaxing in 3 weeks. the last time i self relaxed i came out way more underprocessed than i wanted to be and i used a lye relaxer for the first time. i had it on for 18 min and it still came out too underprocessed.
> 
> now i dont kno if i want to try another lye relaxer or go back to no lye relaxers especially since i hear you cant overlap the two chemicals and i want to fix the parts that are so underprocessed. i dont trust any one else with my hair and i can probably get my roommate to help since she knows to follow my instructions to a tee when dealing with my hair.
> 
> ...



ScorpioLove how are you smoothing? Also is your hair processing for the full 18 minutes in each section? Also u may not be applyinh enough relaxer.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Apr 27, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> @ScorpioLove how are you smoothing? Also is your hair processing for the full 18 minutes in each section? Also u may not be applyinh enough relaxer.



No it was 18 minutes total time but it was applied in 10 minutes with 8 minutes of smoothing. I smoothed with a comb. I think i put enough relaxer but I'm not sure. How long should I be smoothing? my hair came out to be a blown out type texture when i relaxed it and it is just so easily tangled


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2012)

i have self relaxed and i'm leaving it to a pro next time.  i don't want to be under processed or burn.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm relaxing tomorrow!  Can. Not. Wait!  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2012)

Got all my pre-parted twists in and taking a break before I apply the relaxer.....


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2012)

Let's go get it sunnieb.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2012)

divachyk - newgrowth is already 'got'!   

Doin' mid-relaxer protein step now.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

sunnieb im ready to see some hair porn! lol


----------



## disgtgyal (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to self relax my entire head for the first time, although I have spot treated in the past, I'm still relatively apprehensive. I am currently eight months post and plan to relax using vitale life and body. My questions are: 1. I usually press my roots after I rollerset, but should I forgo that the week I plan to relax so I can visually see all my new growth? 2. When applying the relaxer do I apply to all the new growth or most of it since smoothing will bring the relaxer further down the length of my hair? I've read most of this thread and watched a lot of videos on YouTube, but I find that most who self relax are using no-lye, so it doesn't burn as quickly. Maybe eight months post is too much new growth for a first time self relaxer... thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2012)

disgtgyal said:


> I'm going to self relax my entire head for the first time, although I have spot treated in the past, I'm still relatively apprehensive. I am currently eight months post and plan to relax using vitale life and body. My questions are: 1. I usually press my roots after I rollerset, but should I forgo that the week I plan to relax so I can visually see all my new growth? 2. When applying the relaxer do I apply to all the new growth or most of it since smoothing will bring the relaxer further down the length of my hair? I've read most of this thread and watched a lot of videos on YouTube, but I find that most who self relax are using no-lye, so it doesn't burn as quickly. Maybe eight months post is too much new growth for a first time self relaxer... thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


 

Wow....Congrats on eight months post.  That's a really long stretch.  I usually stretch four months at a time my self.  Well, I can only answer your questions based on what I would do if I were in your shoes....So take it with a grain of salt....

its important that you actually "see" your new growth so that you know where to apply your relaxer.  This is the primary reason why most of us stretch anyway....so that when relaxer time comes, we can actually "SEE" the different textured hair.  Based on that, I would NOT flat iron, straigten, or press the NG the week of the relaxer.

Secondly, when I relax, I make sure to apply the relaxer to the new growth - all of the new growth! - and ONLY the new growth!  The relaxer system I use comes with a product to apply that protects the previously relaxed hair so that relaxer "runoff" does not process it again.  

I caution you that 8 months of new growth will be a "BEAST" to get through.  You mentioned that this will be your "first time" and that you are a bit "apprehensive".  Unless you are experienced enough to apply relaxer to the whole head relatively quickly, I can guarantee that for your first time, you will have some under processed areas with all that new growth.  Perhaps you might want to consider relaxing in halves, or thirds.  There are a few ladies here (my self included!) who relax their hair in sections.

Good luck, and if you are not sure of anything at all ...DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## JazziLady! (May 30, 2012)

How are you ladies relaxing in sections without getting the section not being relaxed wet?  I have heard about people who relax the back first and then the front. How can you relax the back, rinse it out and not get the front wet?


----------



## baddison (May 31, 2012)

JazziLady! said:


> How are you ladies relaxing in sections without getting the section not being relaxed wet? I have heard about people who relax the back first and then the front. How can you relax the back, rinse it out and not get the front wet?


 
I relax in sections: first the front section, then the back section.  I make sure to properly and securely protect the section that I'm NOT working on with a plastic shower cap. If it gets wet, I make sure to dry it out with a paper towel or napkin.  I will put some shots of my 2010 half-n-half relaxer so you get the idea.  I have an extendable shower head with a long hose, so I direct the flow of water only to the section that needs it. 

BACK SECTION RELAXING...


----------



## baddison (May 31, 2012)

Here are a few shots of the FRONT SECTION RELAXING...and then the final results...

Relaxing this way means I dont ever underprocess or overprocess.  I never get burns.  And I don't have to rush when smoothing or applying, because the sections are smaller than doing the entire head all at once.  I use an egg timer, and each section gets the same exact amount of time and attention.


Hope this helps!!


----------



## JazziLady! (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you so much baddison!  Great details and pictures!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 6, 2012)

I chickened out and went to the salon, and after seeing just how much new growth I would have had to go through there was no way I could have done that myself; however even the stylist left me with some underprocessed areas, so next time I am definitely doing it myself with the help of my bf.


----------



## baddison (Jun 6, 2012)

disgtgyal said:


> I chickened out and went to the salon, and after seeing just how much new growth I would have had to go through there was no way I could have done that myself; however even the stylist left me with some underprocessed areas, so next time I am definitely doing it myself with the help of my bf.


 
I think you made a wise decision.  Now all you need to do, is read-up on the forums and get yourself prepared for your next relaxer.  Check out some youtube videos too.  You will definitely be in a better position to do it yourself next time!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 6, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> I think you made a wise decision.  Now all you need to do, is read-up on the forums and get yourself prepared for your next relaxer.  Check out some youtube videos too.  You will definitely be in a better position to do it yourself next time!!  Good Luck!!



Thanks. I'm going to have to do a corrective touch up in a few weeks. The last two relaxers I had I noticed my hair was extremely dry afterwards, so I'm wondering should I change relaxers.  Also I would like to know what strength I should use because my hair is fine, but course. When the relaxer is left on for the max time my hair is limp but still underprocessed, so I don't know what strength I should be using mild, or super


----------



## Queenmickie (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I relaxed on Saturday after an 11-week stretch. I did a few things different this time around. 

I did not base my scalp with EVOO the night before or the day of, and I did not add oil or conditioner to the relaxer. I have been doing those three things for the past year since I discovered LHCF, but my hair was consistently under processed. Adding oils and conditioner gave me more time to apply the relaxer but, my texture and results were not at all consistent. 

I did apply PC, WGO and hempseed to the length of my hair to prevent run off damage.

This time my hair was a little straighter than I like but, I think it will fluff up after the first wash.

See before and after root pix below. I air dried in braids, but even in this heat after four hours my hair was still damp. It didn't come out so great so I don't have full head pix.

Here are before and after pix of my roots:


----------



## baddison (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice job!!  Looks really good!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 11, 2012)

Queenmickie - Looks great!  

Excellent growth as well.  You had ALOT of newgrowth for 11 weeks post!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm a newbie that is self relaxing tomorrow after work. I'll be using Optimum Care salon Collection no lye relaxer (regular). I'm stopping by Sally's today to buy a relaxer brush because I've been using my fingers for the past year and I'm tired of doing that.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie that is self relaxing tomorrow after work. I'll be using Optimum Care salon Collection no lye relaxer (regular). I'm stopping by Sally's today to buy a relaxer brush because I've been using my fingers for the past year and I'm tired of doing that.



I've been self-relaxed for years and I always use a tint brush. In fact, I hate to go to the beauty shop because I hate to wait. I can always think of something else I could be doing while I'm trapped in the chair or under the dryer. I don't find the pampering relaxing at all. The only reason I ever get near a shop is for cuts which is the only thing I'm not capable of doing myself. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I've been self-relaxed for years and I always use a tint brush. In fact, I hate to go to the beauty shop because I hate to wait. I can always think of something else I could be doing while I'm trapped in the chair or under the dryer. I don't find the pampering relaxing at all. The only reason I ever get near a shop is for cuts which is the only thing I'm not capable of doing myself. Good luck tomorrow.



Thank you! I refuse to go to the salon. It cost too much and I feel they don't listen to what I want. I have some hair scissors that I use just to clip my ends when they are looking rough but I really think I need a cut. If that is the case, I'll visit a super cuts for a dry cut and make sure the stylist with the scissors understands what I want done


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I refuse to go to the salon. It cost too much and I feel they don't listen to what I want. I have some hair scissors that I use just to clip my ends when they are looking rough but I really think I need a cut. If that is the case, I'll visit a super cuts for a dry cut and make sure the stylist with the scissors understands what I want done



That is exactly what I do when I need a trim.  There is a guy at the MasterCuts in the Mall who has been cutting my hair for years. When I think I need one, I wash my hair the night before and flat iron it straight and the next day run over at lunch time and let him trim me up dry. I don't let anyone near my head with shears when it's wet.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> That is exactly what I do when I need a trim.  There is a guy at the MasterCuts in the Mall who has been cutting my hair for years. When I think I need one, I wash my hair the night before and flat iron it straight and the next day run over at lunch time and let him trim me up dry. I don't let anyone near my head with shears when it's wet.



I know what you mean. Hopefully it's not as bad as I think it is and I won't need to cut that much off.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 16, 2012)

I forgot to take before pictures but I promise I'll take some after pics. Can I upload them from my phone?


----------



## disgtgyal (Jul 23, 2012)

If I use a normal strength relaxer and spent majority of the recommended processing time smoothing my hair, but my hair still comes out underprocessed. Do I increase the processing time or use a stronger strength?

Sent from my LG-Thrill using LHCF


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 23, 2012)

disgtgyal said:


> If I use a normal strength relaxer and spent majority of the recommended processing time smoothing my hair, but my hair still comes out underprocessed. Do I increase the processing time or use a stronger strength?
> 
> Sent from my LG-Thrill using LHCF


 
Thanks for asking this. I need the answer to this as well. I thought my problem was no-lye relaxers but I switched to lye-relaxers and still come out underprocessed. Perharps I really do need super?? Or should I take the risk and leave it on longer???? Are there any ladies out there who leave relaxers on longer than 20 to 25 min?


----------



## amwcah (Jul 23, 2012)

disgtgyal said:


> If I use a normal strength relaxer and spent majority of the recommended processing time smoothing my hair, but my hair still comes out underprocessed. Do I increase the processing time or use a stronger strength?
> 
> Sent from my LG-Thrill using LHCF



Increasing the processing time will probably not give you better results.  Maybe it is your technique.  How are you smoothing?  

You may just need extra strength, but please do a strand test first.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 23, 2012)

Brighteyes35 said:


> Thanks for asking this. I need the answer to this as well. I thought my problem was no-lye relaxers but I switched to lye-relaxers and still come out underprocessed. Perharps I really do need super?? Or should I take the risk and leave it on longer???? Are there any ladies out there who leave relaxers on longer than 20 to 25 min?



I recently switched to lye to get underprocessed results after reading about how it leaves you with texture.  I wouldn't recommend leaving the relaxer on longer because you may damage your hair strands or it will not process any further beyond a certain point.  You may just need to up your strength of the relaxer, but once again PLEASE do a strand test first.  

What strength were you using with the no-lye and brand?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you ladies flat ironing your roots first?  Low porosity hair seems to need heat to get the cuticles open to allow the relaxer to take better.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Are you ladies flat ironing your roots first? Low porosity hair seems to need heat to get the cuticles open to allow the relaxer to take better.


 

Didn't know this but will be trying!


----------



## amwcah (Jul 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Are you ladies flat ironing your roots first?  Low porosity hair seems to need heat to get the cuticles open to allow the relaxer to take better.



It seems like that would make the hair overprocessed.  The hair is already in a straight state plus the relaxer and smoothing.  I wouldn't smooth if you use this method.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 23, 2012)

amwcah Many of us who are low porosity do this without incident.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 23, 2012)

I remember reading where someone said they relaxed their kitchens with a toothbrush to avoid overprocessing so I tried it and it actually worked. 

I know I'm gonna get stoned for this but I relax without gloves. I can't get a good feel for things with gloves on. I've never had any issues with nails. They do turn slightly yellow but after an hour they are back white. But then again, I'm on 3 different vitamins so that may help.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Brighteyes35 said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking this. I need the answer to this as well. I thought my problem was no-lye relaxers but I switched to lye-relaxers and still come out underprocessed. Perharps I really do need super?? Or should I take the risk and leave it on longer???? Are there any ladies out there who leave relaxers on longer than 20 to 25 min?



I've heard of people doing this but I wouldn't recommend it.  Maybe the relaxer brand is the problem. Also, what is happening with your hair in the week prior to your touch-ups?


----------



## disgtgyal (Jul 23, 2012)

Typically the stylist smooths with the back of the comb and does a comb through just before rinsing. I use vitale life and body relaxer, it's a lye. I cannot use no- lye and have healthy hair.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I've heard of people doing this but I wouldn't recommend it. Maybe the relaxer brand is the problem. Also, what is happening with your hair in the week prior to your touch-ups?


 

The weeks prior, I simply keep my new growth moisturized with S Curl and that's it.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jul 23, 2012)

Vitale seems to be the only relaxer that doesn't cause my ends to thin and as far as weeks prior to touch up, my hair is usually very moisturized, the roots are pretty soft. The longer I stretch the less porous my hair becomes e.g. one wk post my hair is very porous, 6wks post it becomes less porous, 12wks post and after it takes forever to soak up water and forever to dry...


----------



## amwcah (Jul 23, 2012)

Brighteyes35 said:


> I remember reading where someone said they relaxed their kitchens with a toothbrush to avoid overprocessing so I tried it and it actually worked.
> 
> I know I'm gonna get stoned for this but I relax without gloves. I can't get a good feel for things with gloves on. I've never had any issues with nails. They do turn slightly yellow but after an hour they are back white. But then again, I'm on 3 different vitamins so that may help.



Your good.  I don't use gloves either and I have ezcema.


----------



## Queenmickie (Jul 23, 2012)

Brighteyes35 said:


> I remember reading where someone said they relaxed their kitchens with a toothbrush to avoid overprocessing so I tried it and it actually worked.
> 
> I know I'm gonna get stoned for this but I relax without gloves. I can't get a good feel for things with gloves on. I've never had any issues with nails. They do turn slightly yellow but after an hour they are back white. But then again, I'm on 3 different vitamins so that may help.



Brighteyes35 I don't use gloves either. They slow me down. I apply with a sprush, then smooth with my fingers. My mother yelled at me when she found out. I don't tell her anymore. I wear nail polish so I don't notice any color differences in my nails. What is the benefit of using the toothbrush for the kitchen?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 23, 2012)

Brighteyes35 - I use gloves, but I don't base my scalp and I never burn. 

I would NEVER recommend this to anyone, but I'm not going to lie about it either.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Brighteyes35 - I use gloves, but I don't base my scalp and I never burn.
> 
> I would NEVER recommend this to anyone, but I'm not going to lie about it either.



I always wear gloves but I don't base my scalp either...no burns.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 24, 2012)

Queenmickie

The toothbrush for the kitchens helps to avoid over-processing. My kitchens are shorter than the rest of my hair thanks to so called PROFESSIONAL stylists over-processing and not neutralizing that area back there. Using a toothbrush really does help me avoid this since it's smaller and allows for better control back there and since I have been self relaxing, my kitchens are in better shape than they have ever been. They are finally touching my shoulders and that's never happened!


----------



## irisak (Jul 24, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I always wear gloves but I don't base my scalp either...no burns.



Honestly I've been self relaxing for years and don't use gloves or base my scalp. I don't burn easy though and leaving my hands bare helps me feel my hair especially when smoothing.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## klsjackson (Aug 24, 2012)

I started self relaxing in January 2012 and after dismal results I went to a salon for a relaxer June 28th. The stylist got my hair too straight, so I decided to try self relaxing again yesterday and it turned out very nice. It's not too straight or undue processed. My roller set is bouncy and my hair is swinging. So happy cause I saved money and my hair.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Aug 26, 2012)

Just self relaxed using a modified version of sunnieb's method.  My hair is really fine so i made twists.

 I clipped the twists with a small barrette.  

I then coated the twisted hair with Biosilk and Summit base.  I then rolled the hair downward into a ball and clipped up that part.

I relaxed with Hawaiian Silky.  My hair is bone straight.  Much straighter than I wanted but better than when Butter Blends left me underprocessed.

Rinsed and then put Porosity Control on for 3 min.

Mid protein step is DuoTex. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 26, 2012)

ArrrBeee - Glad it all worked out for you! 

I've found that doing the twists allows me to apply the first layer of relaxer quickly.  I like my hair bone straight, so I love it.  If it's too straight for you, just shorten your processing time next go 'round.


----------



## jendazzler (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnieb,

How are you getting your hair straight if your hair is in twists? Or do you start an inch or so away from your roots?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 29, 2012)

jendazzler said:
			
		

> sunnieb,
> 
> How are you getting your hair straight if your hair is in twists? Or do you start an inch or so away from your roots?



jendazzler - I only twist the previously relaxed hair.  The newgrowth is not twisted.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## JazziLady! (Aug 31, 2012)

Just wanted to stop in to say I recently did my 3rd self texlax and I am loving my hair! You ladies have helped me so much with your instructions, tutorials and encouraging pictures and words!! I thought the only way for me to have healthy hair was to go natural. After Multiple failed attempts at going natural and much frustration and unhappiness with my hair, I finally found my answer to healthy hair that looks and behaves the way I want it to - self texlaxing!!!! Who knew!!! My hair is such a non issue now and that is a GREAT thing!

As far as what works:

WORKS:

Design Essentials Sensitive scalp relaxer with a capful of olive oil added to slow down the relaxer process
Relaxing no fewer than 4 days after my last wash (reduces potential for scalp burns)
Basting my scalp and hairline
Setting a timer to complete the texlax process in 15-18 mins
Mid Protein step
Using only hands to smooth
Relaxing hairline and nape the last 3-5 mins
WILL TRY NEXT

Using sprush or applicator bottle to apply relaxer


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey! Those of you who are using the applicator bottle, are you squeezing out a line then smoothing it down then moving on to the next section? If not tell me how. I really want to try it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 13, 2012)

who's doing hard protein before the relaxer? how are you handling alot of new growth with the hard protein treatment.. no tangles?


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 13, 2012)

^^^^ Good morning, blackberry815!  I typically do an Aphogee 2-step hard protein treatment approx 1 week prior to relaxing and I don't have issues with tangles.  This particular treatment is very liquidy, and there really isn't any manipulation of new growth required to apply. I self-relax very 8-10 weeks.  Hope this helps!  Happy hair growing!


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 13, 2012)

What do u do for styling after your aphogee two step? Do you air dry, blow dry or roller set? WendellaWoody


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 13, 2012)

I deep condish afterward with a moisturizing treatment and then pretty much wet-bun/air dry until I relax.  The protein treatment is a strong one and my hair needs lots of TLC with deep moisturization afterward.  Plus, since I'm prepping for relaxer by doing the protein treatment, I don't do roller setting b/c want to protect my scalp as much as possible.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 13, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:
			
		

> I deep condish afterward with a moisturizing treatment and then pretty much wet-bun/air dry until I relax.  The protein treatment is a strong one and my hair needs lots of TLC with deep moisturization afterward.  Plus, since I'm prepping for relaxer by doing the protein treatment, I don't do roller setting b/c want to protect my scalp as much as possible.



I find that when I air dry my its harder to part through my roots when its time to get the relaxer in. WendellaWoody


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 13, 2012)

I make sure to detangle my hair well, and put lots of coconut oil on my hair prior to drying it.  That way I get the bun as smooth as possible, making it straighter once dry...


----------



## GrowAHead (Oct 10, 2012)

does anyone experience issues with their relaxer "taking" when they've used excessive oil in their hair?  Do you have a "cutoff" date for - no more oil until post relaxer?


----------



## butterfly_wings (Oct 10, 2012)

I relaxed yesterday and done a protein treatment straight after on the length and ends only, it came out very nice.


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi any of you ladies adding oils to your relaxer if so what kind .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 10, 2012)

~FitGwen~ said:


> does anyone experience issues with their relaxer "taking" when they've used excessive oil in their hair?  Do you have a "cutoff" date for - no more oil until post relaxer?



I usually clarify 3 days prior to relaxing.  After that, I am very light with my moisturizer/oil application on my newgrowth.  I pretty much don't apply anything directly to it.  I want my hair as straight as possible when I relax.

Now I do apply moisturizer/oil to the previously relaxed hair to protect against re-processing.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## GrowAHead (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm prepping to relax today!  hair in sections - plan to protect my hair by putting some oil followed by porosity control on my already relaxed hair, then relax with mizani sensitive scalp mild, mid step moisture & porosity corrector, shampoo and ultra deep condition!  I'm pretty sure I'll be rollersetting after all of that.  Wish me luck!

After lurking for so long maybe today is the day to post my first "official" LHCF length pic!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2012)

GrowAHead -   I'll bump our reveal thread for you! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you guys believe in corrective relaxers. I have been relaxing my hair and it's so many diffrent textures. I am scared I might have to retreat back to the salon but I really want to learn to do my own hair. My next relaxer day is Dec. My ends are still curly and the rest of my hair is straight somewhat. Some straighter than others and it's so annoying. It's not easy to manage and my ends look horriable when dry and manipulated. It looks like a mini afro. It's not damaged at all. I need help should I do my own corrective relaxer and how do I do it? Or should I go to a salon. I don't use heat in my hair and I am trying not to and I know a salon will. I also only keep the relaxer in for five to eight minutes after I apply it. I just want sleek and smooth hair that is flat. I used to be natural and now I am not. Should I have went to the salon to get my first relaxer done? Here is the relaxer that I use Dark and Lovely Healthy-Gloss (5) Shea Moisture Relaxer W/ cashmere touch. Can you ladies help me to be successful on my next relaxer so the whole head can me straight, smooth, and healthy. Thanks


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong - I don't believe in corrective relaxers, but that doesn't mean they can't be done safely.

I think a few of the ladies around here wait until at least 2 weeks post before attempting.  I would recommend waiting at least 6 weeks if you can.

Since you've already self-relaxed, don't beat yourself up about what you should've done.  It'll be ok.  If you have a trusted stylist, go to a salon for your corrective, but be sure to let her know what you have already done and what you want to achieve.


----------



## Charla (Oct 13, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Do you guys believe in corrective relaxers. I have been relaxing my hair and it's so many diffrent textures. I am scared I might have to retreat back to the salon but I really want to learn to do my own hair. My next relaxer day is Dec. My ends are still curly and the rest of my hair is straight somewhat. Some straighter than others and it's so annoying. It's not easy to manage and my ends look horriable when dry and manipulated. It looks like a mini afro. It's not damaged at all. I need help should I do my own corrective relaxer and how do I do it? Or should I go to a salon. I don't use heat in my hair and I am trying not to and I know a salon will. I also only keep the relaxer in for five to eight minutes after I apply it. I just want sleek and smooth hair that is flat. I used to be natural and now I am not. Should I have went to the salon to get my first relaxer done? Here is the relaxer that I use Dark and Lovely Healthy-Gloss (5) Shea Moisture Relaxer W/ cashmere touch. Can you ladies help me to be successful on my next relaxer so the whole head can me straight, smooth, and healthy. Thanks


@ Growingmyhairlong
I self relaxed after 23 months natural. I used African Pride no lye, and I tried to do it all at once instead of half and half. I really underestimated how much hair I had and that I'd have to relaxed the entire strand. As a result, I end up under processed in a lot of areas, curly ends and straight areas.

After tons of research, I decided to do a corrective 10 days later with silk elements Shea butter lye. My hair came out beautiful! No breakage or damaged. Previously, I had relaxed my hair in quadrants and the last quadrant I did was the most under processed. So that's the quadrant I started with first. I also made sure I applied relaxer to my ends first and I smoothed really well. I used the half and half method and rinsed relaxer, mid protein step with aphogee 2 min for 10 mins, neutralized 3 times for 10 mins each, ORS replenishing deep conditioner, roux porosity control, then partially air dried and M&S with elastic qp mango mixed with hemp seed oil.

I prepped my hair for the corrective 3 days ahead  by chelating with Quantum, then protein conditioner with aphogee 2 minute then moisture DC with mane n tail deep moisturizing conditioner.

Hth let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 13, 2012)

Charla said:


> @ Growingmyhairlong
> I self relaxed after 23 months natural. I used African Pride no lye, and I tried to do it all at once instead of half and half. I really underestimated how much hair I had and that I'd have to relaxed the entire strand. As a result, I end up under processed in a lot of areas, curly ends and straight areas.
> 
> After tons of research, I decided to do a corrective 10 days later with silk elements Shea butter lye. My hair came out beautiful! No breakage or damaged. Previously, I had relaxed my hair in quadrants and the last quadrant I did was the most under processed. So that's the quadrant I started with first. I also made sure I applied relaxer to my ends first and I smoothed really well. I used the half and half method and rinsed relaxer, mid protein step with aphogee 2 min for 10 mins, neutralized 3 times for 10 mins each, ORS replenishing deep conditioner, roux porosity control, then partially air dried and M&S with elastic qp mango mixed with hemp seed oil.
> ...



Thanks, I will try that. How long did you leave the relaxer in on your corrective?


----------



## Charla (Oct 13, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Thanks, I will try that. How long did you leave the relaxer in on your corrective?



The front half which is courser and was most underprocessed took 13 mins from start to finish including smoothing. Back half which is finer took 10 mins start to finish.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2012)

i tried the half/half method today and it went very well!  i will be sticking with this method for now on. i was able to relax and not have to rush.  each section was given 15mins total. (i set a timer)  the only thing i didn't care to much for was getting in and out of the shower. i was so scared of wetting the other half that when i got out, i still had some relaxer left.  so i finished rinsing and neutralizing in the sink.  

i use Mizani Butter Blends medium.


----------



## camilla (Oct 13, 2012)

Kimlyb said:


> Hi any of you ladies adding oils to your relaxer if so what kind .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I either do olive or wheat germ oil


----------



## JudithO (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone still using ACV to help neutralize?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 15, 2012)

I still use avc but rather than using it twice or three times I only use it once....because lately I'm coming out under processed.


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm currently 10 weeks post and want to relax at 12 weeks post. I've tried self-relaxing in the past and both times were big failures, really under-processed. I'm thinking of taking another stab at it. My stylist is really expensive and just not as gentle with my hair as i would be. She's been using Mizani Butter Blends Lye on me for the past year. I think i want to stick with lye. 

I went to my local bss and they have Mizani BB for sale but the container is so big. Not sure i want to commit to that much relaxer. They also had design essentials, optimum reduced pH, Hawaiian silky, creme of nature, AE Lineage shea butter - i'm leaning towards this one since i've seen good things about this brand.

Are there any of you ladies that self-relax using a lye relaxer - which one do you use?

Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 23, 2012)

beloved1bx said:
			
		

> I'm currently 10 weeks post and want to relax at 12 weeks post. I've tried self-relaxing in the past and both times were big failures, really under-processed. I'm thinking of taking another stab at it. My stylist is really expensive and just not as gentle with my hair as i would be. She's been using Mizani Butter Blends Lye on me for the past year. I think i want to stick with lye.
> 
> I went to my local bss and they have Mizani BB for sale but the container is so big. Not sure i want to commit to that much relaxer. They also had design essentials, optimum reduced pH, Hawaiian silky, creme of nature, AE Lineage shea butter - i'm leaning towards this one since i've seen good things about this brand.
> 
> ...



I'm a self-relaxer from way back. Switched from Optimum lye to Mizani BB no lye (by accident-didn't know how to tell the difference) to Mizani BB Lye-loved Optimum but switched because Sally's quit selling it. Lye is easier on the hair, harder on the scalp...No lye is harder on the hair but easier on the scalp.  Either will burn the tar out of you and/or over process your hair if you're not careful.  I love the MBB as much as I loved the Opt. Good luck.


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 24, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm a self-relaxer from way back. Switched from Optimum lye to Mizani BB no lye (by accident-didn't know how to tell the difference) to Mizani BB Lye-loved Optimum but switched because Sally's quit selling it. Lye is easier on the hair, harder on the scalp...No lye is harder on the hair but easier on the scalp.  Either will burn the tar out of you and/or over process your hair if you're not careful.  I love the MBB as much as I loved the Opt. Good luck.



Thanks for ur imput. For years i went to the Dominican salons and they used a no-lye relaxer on my hair. But i think that dried out my hair over time even after i discovered chelating shampoos. That's kind of why i want to stick with lye. Def will base my scalp thoroughly. I also bought a sprush. I've read good reviews on it.

Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (Oct 26, 2012)

Self Relaxed today for the first time.... VERY HAPPY with my results... my fine hair was very strong after the relaxer treatment.... Was not underprocessed, but have a little texture left... againstallodds thanks for the encouragement.... Appreciate it.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 27, 2012)

BTW I relaxed at 8 weeks post--- My hair is too kinky and too fine to stretch for longer. 

PRODUCTS:
Base - Summit Scalp mixed with mineral oil (baby oil) so it would flow out of an applicator bottle much easier

Hair protectant - Mizani honey shield mixed half/half with Roux PC

Relaxer - Optimum Care Antibreakage No-Lye in Normal

Neutralizer - Mizani Balancing Bath

Mid Protein - Aphogee 2 minute

DC - Optimum DC Masque in the packet

Others - Green Sprush, salon cape for my back, hair pins and sectioning clips, plastic ear protector (like plastic hair cap but a lot smaller), plastic hair cap. 

PROCESS: 
1. Sectioned my hair into 4
2. Preparted each section into 8 1-inch slices (32 slices total) - protected ends of each, twisted, and secured with small hair pin/clip
3. Lifted each slice, and applied base to my scalp, nape, forehead etc
4. Applied coconut oil to my ENITRE NAPE and EDGES (new growth included) - to intentionally underprocess those areas since they are so fragile. 

5. Applied relaxer to each section, excluding my nape and edges - 4 sections took me 14 minutes 

6. @ the 15 minutes mark, applied relaxer to nape and edges

7. Lifted each slice again, smoothed with green sprush, took out hair clip, and undid twist... Total relaxer time 25 minutes. 

8. Rinsed for 5 - 7 minutes

9. Applied Aphogee 2 minute for 15 minutes

10. Rinsed, Neutralized 5 times

11. Applied DC - Sat for 1 hr without heat. 

12. Air Dried, Trimmed ends, Moisturized and sealed 

Perfect results.... Will edit thread later to add pictures.. (lazy... lol.... nothing fancy tho.. just airdried hair)..... Love the Optimum DC too... Will make it a staple after trying it a few more times.


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 27, 2012)

i say if you like mizani BB and it works well then you should just buy the big container.  in my neighborhood ORS big tub is $28ish dollars i think.  and i know mizani BB is more expensive ... 35ish??  i say stick with what you know if its working well and if you end up not relaxing urself again you could bring it to your hairdresser for them to use and maybe they'll deduct $10 off ur bill.  Or keep it clean and try to sell it on here, lol. Also, as a self relaxer i realized that even with a touch up i tend to use more product than the stylist would.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 27, 2012)

beloved1bx I have a brand new mizani bb lye normal that im trying to rid myself off. Will sell for $15 + shipping. PM me....


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 27, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Self Relaxed today for the first time.... VERY HAPPY with my results... my fine hair was very strong after the relaxer treatment.... Was not underprocessed, but have a little texture left... againstallodds thanks for the encouragement.... Appreciate it.



judy4all I'm glad to hear the process went well!! Can't wait to see the results! I've been reading great things about the Optimum Deep Conditioning Masque. The PJ in me wants to try asap.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Nov 15, 2012)

bumping...


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey ladies. For those of you who do the mid-protein step, do any of y'all use natural/organic products like Curl Junkie's repair me or shescentit's Okra something or other? Just wondering. Do you think it even makes a difference vs using Aphogee 2 min? I just like those natural products better and wanted some experiences or opinions before I try it out.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Babygrowth I use millcreek or Aubrey products as my mid protein step so relatively natural/cleaner lines.


----------



## 317537 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all I'm a semi-lurker. I've been on the stretching threads and self relax threads because I'm a lazy self relaxer. I (unintentionally) stretched for 6mo. I was going for 16wks but got too busy. Maintained with weekly cowash (hair-one) blowdry and flatiron NG.  Also been experimenting with Moroccan henna/indigo 2wk ago.  Relaxed  with optimum care regular. Based my edges with petroleum jelly, applied the end protector (came with kit.. Looks like conditioner). I did 4 quadrants, total time 20 min. I then rinsed applied aphogee 2min for 5min, neutralized twice, aphogee 2min again for 5 min then porosity control for 1 min. I applied frizz ease extra strength mixed with davines relaxing fluid (drugstore.com) to damp hair, blew dry, put in hot rollers. This am (day2).  I'm a little under processed (but I didn't burn like I usually do). I think henna makes your hair a little resistant but it feels super strong and not fragile like it usually does  after a relaxer. Also I think cowashing makes my scalp happy so it can withstand the relaxer.






I haven't cut or trimmed in 6 mo. My ends are kinda thin. I probably should whack a few inches off.  I don't really have a length goal as long as its healthy and not breaking. I never go to the salon just hair cuttery for a dry cut every now and then.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 24, 2012)

317537 just stopped by to say you have a beautiful head of hair lady!  Good Job!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2012)

317537 WOW!!!!  Look at your hair


----------



## Toy (Nov 24, 2012)

317537,Very full and pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 317537 (Nov 24, 2012)

Update went to Haircuttery and got a "trim" which was about 3in. I didn't want to save straggly ends to save length. I think it looks better: thicker and healthier.  It kinda felt like a setback to cut so much off. I probably lost some length stretching and battling NG. I'm probably going to start keeping a log and relax again in 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 24, 2012)

317537 said:
			
		

> Update went to Haircuttery and got a "trim" which was about 3in. I didn't want to save straggly ends to save length. I think it looks better: thicker and healthier.  It kinda felt like a setback to cut so much off. I probably lost some length stretching and battling NG. I'm probably going to start keeping a log and relax again in 12-16 weeks.



Still so pretty.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes very very pretty!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 29, 2012)

317537 your hair is gorgeous! 

I have some questions for anyone. 

is it bad that I wanna use my fingers to relax, w/o gloves?  I use the sprush and I've practiced with deep conditioner a few times now, but I always end up switching from the sprush to my fingers. My fingers are just more precise.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 29, 2012)

sharifeh I use to use the sprush but I couldnt feel if I was getting the relaxer on there good so I use my fingures now. I use one glove on the hand that applies it so my nail wont turn colors.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 29, 2012)

*Picture of my hair 14 weeks post... Hair was previously Rollerset and flat-ironed, I will not say how many weeks post wash I was, LMAO... *
​


*I have been struggling wit the idea of going natural, watched a couple of video's and decided it wasn't for me, so I decided to just relax every Season per @Lucie... Like I can deal with that...*

*So just TODAY, well about 3 hours ago I textlaxed... *
​


grow said:


> What have you tried that you KNOW works:
> 
> *Not washing hair for two weeks... If I wash sooner my scalp will burn no matter what... Also make sure to base scalp ALL over, which never did, except today... *
> 
> ...



*I love my results and will post finish result in am... *​


----------



## loveafterwar (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm 16 weeks post right now and will be relaxing on 12/21...if the world doesn't end lol. I picked up some good tips in here. I'll definitely be getting a sprush and Roux PC as well as some other products used in here. My mom's smoothing technique needs some work so I learned a lot from here. I'm sure the lack of a lot of smoothing is the cause for being underprocessed and not the relaxer itself.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 29, 2012)

AnjelLuvsUBabe I am going to relax next weekend. My last touch-up was on 9.2.12


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm 21wks post and I can't take it anymore! So I'm relaxing next week @22wks post. Since I have some color treated NG I'm going to try Silk Elements shea butter mild relaxer. Got to pick up porosity control, some type of reconstructor and a moisturizing DC all from Sallys which sucks because I had certain stuff I wanted to get this time around. I originally was trying to wait until february but after I clarified and did my protein treatment on Tuesday my NG started acting out! So bump it. My next ouch up I will make sure not to wait til the last minute and be prepared just in case my plans and my hairs plans don't match up!

ETA: I want to cowash my hair about 3 days before I relax do you think I could use porosity control at that wash or just wait til the day of my relaxer?


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 3, 2012)

my hair feels really strong.  for the first time in awhile i didnt get any shedding or breakage after my touchup. i did a hardcore protein treatment the day before i relaxed. i usually do it after or a week before but i was anxious. i will start doing this now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm only 3 weeks post right now but I already feel some new growth won't be touching up till Feb 10th (the day before my birthday) @12 weeks post


----------



## la mosca (Dec 4, 2012)

I will be 26 weeks post on Saturday.  I'm trying to hold out for another week so my hair will be freshly done when I visit my family for Christmas.

I'm going to use Linange, which I have been using for about 2.5 years.  I plan do do a protein treatment with Emergencee a few days before.  Also, I plan to do a mid-relxaer protein step (not sure what protein treatment) as well as a mid-relxaer ceramide step with Biolage Cera-Repair.


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 6, 2012)

sunnieb gotta say ur method is the bomb. I used the twists during my last relaxer and my relaxers have never come out better!


----------



## la mosca (Dec 6, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> sunnieb gotta say ur method is the bomb. I used the twists during my last relaxer and my relaxers have never come out better!



Same here; it's a really great technique!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad the twists are working for ya'll!

They are a bit cumbersome to put in, but the fact that you can hustle putting the relaxer in makes it all worth it.  

Having plenty of smoothing time is the key for me not to end up with under-processed hair. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone use the half and half method but does Not have a shower attachment thingy? (Yall know what I mean) I think I got the second half wet last time and that made me burn.  I did the front first leaning into the tub with my head upside down. Any suggestions or do I just need to go but one before I try this again.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 6, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Does anyone use the half and half method but does Not have a shower attachment thingy? (Yall know what I mean) I think I got the second half wet last time and that made me burn. I did the front first leaning into the tub with my head upside down. Any suggestions or do I just need to go but one before I try this again.


 
Good question. I always wondered how people were doing the half and half method without getting the hair without a relaxer wet when rinsing even if it's covered with a bag.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 6, 2012)

317537 said:


> Update went to Haircuttery and got a "trim" which was about 3in. I didn't want to save straggly ends to save length. I think it looks better: thicker and healthier.  It kinda felt like a setback to cut so much off. I probably lost some length stretching and battling NG. I'm probably going to start keeping a log and relax again in 12-16 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178981



317537
Looking good... even with the cut.... I really like the Optimum Care Regular... My hair felt very strong unlike any other relaxer experience... 

I have a very kinky 4z natural texture... and usually cant go past 8 weeks... However, since I started using ORS Penetrating as my DC, my NG is much softer... I may be able to push it to 10 weeks without suffering any breakage.... 

Can you share your reggie?... My goal for next yr is to keep it as simple as possible....


----------



## Carmelella (Dec 6, 2012)

I was thinking to just do it in separate days, or the back in the night, and then the front the next morning.  Even with the attachment the other half gets a lil wet.

Also I would grease the halfway line excessively b4 the other application b/c when u rinsed out the first half u also cleared ur scalp of a layer of dead skin and oils which protects u from burning.


----------



## Carmelella (Dec 6, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Hey! Those of you who are using the applicator bottle, are you squeezing out a line then smoothing it down then moving on to the next section? If not tell me how. I really want to try it.
> 
> Thanks in advance



That is such a smart idea!! I love this board and must try that.  I'm no help but I would assume that they must partially smooth before moving on.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 6, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies. For those of you who do the mid-protein step, do any of y'all use natural/organic products like Curl Junkie's repair me or shescentit's Okra something or other? Just wondering. Do you think it even makes a difference vs using Aphogee 2 min? I just like those natural products better and wanted some experiences or opinions before I try it out.
> 
> Thanks in advance...



@Babygrowth

I use Aphogee 2 minute... I too prefer natural conditioners... and aphogee is not bad at all ingredient wise + I know the chemical composition is on point and will do the job.... With a chemical service like a relaxer, I feel it's best to use products that you are sure will work (and make that your priority instead of natural products) because applying chemicals wrongly can really screw up your hair.... I figure if I'm using natural products every week, and others only on relaxer day, then Im not doing so bad.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 6, 2012)

I never do the half/half.... Too much shower time (rinsing for 7 minutes, protein for 10 minutes and neutralizing 7 times... I cant do it twice...) I much prefer to dilute my relaxer with a little oil to buy me a little more time if I need it... however, ive not needed to... simply basing my entire scalp, preparting and applying/smoothing for 25minutes have given me the results I like.


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 6, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Does anyone use the half and half method but does Not have a shower attachment thingy? (Yall know what I mean) I think I got the second half wet last time and that made me burn.  I did the front first leaning into the tub with my head upside down. Any suggestions or do I just need to go but one before I try this again.



Hit it with ur blow dryer on cool air and re base before u relax that side...  don't put the relaxer on ur wet hair... I used to do that til I got this tip from my cosmetology teacher.... so simple yet I hadn't thought of it before she said it lol


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 6, 2012)

hardcore protein treatment the day before. hair has never been stronger. no shedding or breakage. will start doing treatment day b4 from now on.


----------



## 317537 (Dec 11, 2012)

judy4all

Thx for the reply. I am a keep it simple person too. I have been using hair one olive oil then either aphogee 2 min or biolage ultra hydrating masque.  Then I plop on a little porosity control for a minute. Then final rinse. I blowdry 80% dry after putting in a leave in: usually davines relaxing fluid mixed with frizz ease extra strength and a few drops of argan oil. Part hair twist into 2 buns.. Go to bed. Satin pillowcase no scarf. In the am ill hit the NG with a flat iron and put in hot rollers. If hair looks ok ill rock a side pony and no hot rollers. Sometimes I do Bantu knots. I never hot roll more than once per week. I usually wash every 5-6d or so.


----------



## Amcd (Dec 11, 2012)

I will be self relaxing for the first time in a couple of weeks. It's been almost 7 months since my last touch up so I have about 3 inches of new growth. Thanks to this thread I feel pretty comfortable. I'll be doing my hair in twists, covering the already relaxed hair with oil and conditioner, adding a mid protein step...etc. My one question though is how do you see what you are doing in the back?  Do you set up two mirrors?  Help!


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 11, 2012)

Amcd said:


> I will be self relaxing for the first time in a couple of weeks. It's been almost 7 months since my last touch up so I have about 3 inches of new growth. Thanks to this thread I feel pretty comfortable. I'll be doing my hair in twists, covering the already relaxed hair with oil and conditioner, adding a mid protein step...etc. My one question though is how do you see what you are doing in the back?  Do you set up two mirrors?  Help!



Setting up two mirrors would be a good idea. You can also feel for the differences in textures. Sorry I'm not of much help since my sister relaxes the back of my hair.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 11, 2012)

What works: Protecting my previously relaxed hair with Vaseline. I have texlaxed areas in the middle of the strands that still haven't gotten straight because of it. I think it's definitely helping prevent overprocessing.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 11, 2012)

mxing oil with my relaxer left me with severely underprocessed hair.

my hair was just fine until i made my regimen complicated and added that step.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to relax my hair so that it's mostly straight, but not _bone_ straight. I'm not going for the texturized look at all. So to those of you who do this, what are you looking for as you smooth your hair so that it is straight enough but not BONE straight and the hair still remains strong? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Dec 12, 2012)

bumping for answers


----------



## Amcd (Dec 12, 2012)

simplyevanescent said:


> I want to relax my hair so that it's mostly straight, but not _bone_ straight. I'm not going for the texturized look at all. So to those of you who do this, what are you looking for as you smooth your hair so that it is straight enough but not BONE straight and the hair still remains strong? I hope that makes sense.




From what I've read on this thread, lots of people add oil to slow down the process.  This can help with not making it bone straight.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 12, 2012)

Amcd said:


> From what I've read on this thread, lots of people add oil to slow down the process.  This can help with not making it bone straight.



I 2nd that. Adding oil to the relaxer & not combing the relaxer in too much can help with it not relaxing too straight.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 12, 2012)

I really want to try self relaxing (again). I haven't had a relaxer in a year and with all of the damage and breakage I've experienced from letting my now former stylist do my hair for the last 2 years, it's like I will be starting my hair journey over. When I do relax, I want to make sure that I don't do more harm than good.

Here's what I think I'm going to do:

do a hardcore protein treatment one week before I relax
section my hair and heavily coat my previously relaxed hair with shea butter
base my scalp really well and protect my nape, ears, and other sensitive areas with vaseline
apply my relaxer (Mizani BB) I want to do the half and half method due to the amount of new growth I have, but I just don't understand how it's done. I may have to just realx one side and wait a few days to relax the other  or get someone to help me
After rinsing the relaxer out, I will do a protein step (how long should I leav the reconstructor in? 10-15 mins?) and then thoroughly neutralize
DC for an hour with heat, air dry, moisturize, seal, and trim
How does that sound? What should I change or add?


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Dec 12, 2012)

Amcd said:


> From what I've read on this thread, lots of people add oil to slow down the process.  This can help with not making it bone straight.





pelohello said:


> I 2nd that. Adding oil to the relaxer & not combing the relaxer in too much can help with it not relaxing too straight.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks ladies, I understand what you're saying since I feel like I've searched this site from top to bottom about relaxing. lol I guess what I am really trying to ask is how do I know when the relaxer is properly processed enough. Some people say keep smoothing until the hair is straight and doesn't curl up? If I don't want to be bone straight what should I be looking for as I smooth?


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Dec 12, 2012)

simplyevanescent said:


> Thanks ladies, I understand what you're saying since I feel like I've searched this site from top to bottom about relaxing. lol I guess what I am really trying to ask is how do I know when the relaxer is properly processed enough. Some people say keep smoothing until the hair is straight and doesn't curl up? If I don't want to be bone straight what should I be looking for as I smooth?


 
No one can answer that question for you on the board. It matters how your hair processes the relaxer. 


If in the past your hair starts to tingle before you even get to the front of your head then you need to be sure that you are organized and have everything laid out so that once you start you get it in, pull through one time and ready to rinse.

However if your hair is resistant to relaxers and the only way you are able to get bone straight is to do all the steps and then sit with it in your head for 10 more minutes if your end goal is not to have a bone straight your objective would be to get it in and let it sit for 5 minutes instead of full 10.
What worked for one poster may not work for you. 

It also depends on the strength you are using. Using a super in the correct time works far better for me than using regular and letting it sit long. If you've been satisfied with relaxers you've gotten in the past then start there using the brand and type you already know. 

Practice practice practice putting conditioner in your hair as if it was a relaxer with a stop watch. If you know your crown is the thickest part that is hard to process then start top down - (part your hair in four, apply top down section by section then smooth from the bottom up) by the time you get up to the top you should be ready to rinse it out.

I would not add oil since you've stated you do not want the texturized look. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 13, 2012)

simplyevanescent said:


> I want to relax my hair so that it's mostly straight, but not _bone_ straight. I'm not going for the texturized look at all. So to those of you who do this, what are you looking for as you smooth your hair so that it is straight enough but not BONE straight and the hair still remains strong? I hope that makes sense.



I dont texlax but i have some texture left.... i achieve these results by basing my scalp pretty heavily and keeping the relaxer on my head a total of 25 minutes.... i smooth as normal.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2012)

Cowashed with Wen Fig tonight. This will be the last time water touches my hair until I relax on Saturday.  I can't wait!

I started taking an inventory of all my relaxer supplies.  I don't want to start the process and realize I'm out of something.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Dec 20, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I dont texlax but i have some texture left.... i achieve these results by basing my scalp pretty heavily and keeping the relaxer on my head a total of 25 minutes.... i smooth as normal.



judy4all Thanks, I watch you on youtube! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 20, 2012)

What did you use? sylver2


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 21, 2012)

Just finished pre-parting and oiling my hair.  Taking a break.  Lotta work to do, but I like knowing that I can whip right through the relaxer application. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## cookiemonster287 (Dec 22, 2012)

Excited to be joining you ladies.....tomorrow I'm self relaxing!
I texturized about 4 years ago, but I didn't know what I was doing then and I'm actually shocked when I think about how I still had hair after...
Anyhoo, I shaved all my hair off in April this year and now I'm ready for something different again....and I semi feel like I need to experience relaxing since I've done everything else in the book.
Will update!


----------



## SmileyNY (Dec 22, 2012)

Where has this thread been all my life! lol. Subbing!! I'm texlaxed &  I'll be giving myself a relaxer on Monday after a 17 week stretch


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 22, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> What did you use? sylver2



i forget..i alternate between drc and aphogee in a spray bottle. one of those


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow!  It's 1am and I'm doing a dc after taking my time self-relaxing.  I LOVE being on my own schedule!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jan 11, 2013)

FOr the first time in my life i managed to use a relaxer correctly. I did my first touch up. I consider it a success. I contribute this success to this thread and to my sprush. I also had one section that came out as if its under process. it came out texlax like. I think I didnt smooth out that section much and I was to focus on other areas. I only did half of my head and I will be doing the other half tomorrow.....I got my other half completely wet when doing the treatment.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 13, 2013)

BlackHairDiva said:


> FOr the first time in my life i managed to use a relaxer correctly. I did my first touch up. I consider it a success. I contribute this success to this thread and to my sprush. I also had one section that came out as if its under process. it came out texlax like. I think I didnt smooth out that section much and I was to focus on other areas. I only did half of my head and I will be doing the other half tomorrow.....I got my other half completely wet when doing the treatment.



I recently got my sprushes and will test them out in 11 days. I've always used tint brushes but I've heard so many good things about the sprushes that I had to try them. I'm glad your first time flying solo was a success!  Welcome to the SR world!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 13, 2013)

I used the sprush for the 1st time also, I really liked it. I didn't even need to smooth with a comb.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 14, 2013)

So I went to the BSS to price some supplies for my relaxer. I will prob end of spending about $60 initially but  if everything goes according to plan, I'll come out on top plus I'll be able to start doing my own relaxers. I'll probably relax in 2 weeks. I've read and youtubed myself to death lol I just gotta do it! I'm about 56 weeks post so Im definitely going to relax one half at a time.


----------



## yoleee (Jan 14, 2013)

Thinking about throwing in the self relaxing towel. I am going to try a salon out. I am going for a consultation first though.


----------



## tinabambina (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all! Question...I self relaxed first time and of course I have my back two parts with lots of under proceeded roots (not even texlaxed) when is safe to re relax? Also after relaxers and neutralizing my hair is dry like brittle I do protein and weekly DC and moisturize daily 
Any suggestions are really appreciated!! Ty all in advance


----------



## butterfly_wings (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, whats a sprush?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 4, 2013)

butterfly_wings said:


> Wow, whats a sprush?



Here you go


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2013)

How do you determine which sprush to use?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> How do you determine which sprush to use?



I initially ordered the gold one but they sent me the gold and the green and I believe that they had suggested that the green one is better for a relaxer.   I actually use the green one but I did cut off about 1/2 an inch for extra control and to prevent me from overlapping as much. 

ARE YOU CONSIDERING SELF RELAXING? 
divachyk


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks and yes Nix08. I've done it many times before with box relaxers back in the day. However, my application was all wrong. I have no clue how I still have hair. I just want to make sure technique is on point this time.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> How do you determine which sprush to use?



I went off of reviews. I bought the short green one but my stretches were so long that it doesn't get all the hair I need it to. So Im going to get the aqua one so it will cover more hair in less strokes. Its trial and error.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 18, 2013)

I didnt even know this thread existed!!  I have been self relaxing my own fine, 4b low density hair for  well over 20 years   of course it only grew past full SL once or twice in all that time. I had no clue about healthy hair practices. 

Now I put it into small sections ahead of time, base my scalp, cover the hair shaft with protein conditioner, rinse after 18 mins every time and stretch for 12-14 weeks. I also do the mid-step protein and do my edges and nape last. 

Im finally seeing retention along with my other HHJ practices.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 21, 2014)

I realised what I did wrong this time around. I forgot to base. I'm so burned it's not funny.


----------



## camilla (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi ladies I just posted a relaxed hair journey video if your interested 
Don't laugh the the throw back picts and my weight changed more than my hairstyles

I self install weaves and show how to sew down lace wigs or glue safely (I don't really glue anymore it's to messy) but helpful for anyone suffering from alopecia. or going through chemo I also have a protective style series PLEASE let me know what you think

My new lighting just arrived so I will film a relaxer update this weekend

http://youtu.be/xhoYac0fr6w


----------



## BlueSage (Apr 12, 2014)

Bumping.....


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 12, 2014)

i have SO do the 2 sections in the  back and me the 2 sections in the front and each relaxer i alternate starting from left or right and applying to edges last after applying through the sections but before smoothing . i admit i don't base my scalp,  but it never burns


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 12, 2014)

I admit, I do not base my scalp either, just my edges, neck and ears but it doesn't burn me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 12, 2014)

Y'all are brave. I have to base or I will have burns, tears and scans for days. My scalp has always been sensitive so I try to use extra base when I prepare my relaxer.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2014)

Did my touch up Friday night. .and don't bother with basing my scalp either. 

sunnieb would you believe that I have never actually done your method of pre parting my entire head with twists (I normally do small sections). ... well let me tell you how sorry I am to have allowed my laziness to get in the way!   My hair was so thick I didn't know what to do with it and all I could do was pre part.   Consequently it was the fastest application of relaxer plus I didn't get relaxer on any of the ends of my hair which I find is a  increasing problem as my hair gets longer. 

This method is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Y'all are brave. I have to base or I will have burns, tears and scans for days. My scalp has always been sensitive so I try to use extra base when I prepare my relaxer.



I always base a day before and  the day of.


----------



## koolkittychick (Apr 13, 2014)

I waited as long as I could, but I made it to 23 weeks out of a planned 26-week stretch. Went to Sally's and got the stuff I needed to try self-relaxing one more time. I bought the Silk Elements with Shea Butter lye relaxer and neutralizing shampoo, plus all the other things I needed to go through the process. long story short, I burned the HELL out of one section of my hair, even though I thoroughly based my entire scalp. I just can't move fast enough to get the relaxer all over my head and smooth before the timer went off, and so the relaxer ended utp sitting on one section for about 10 to 15 minutes over the max time limit, and my scalp ended up severely burned. I am SHOCKED I didn't lose a lot of hair during the process (I usually lose more during detanging), but my scalp is in sorry shape. It will need a lot of TLC during this next stretch (only 3 months this time) in oder for these burns to heal. 

On the plus side, I seemed to have retained a lot of new growth. I think I might be brushing WL, which would definitely put me at full WL by the end of the year, assuming this relaxer doesn't cause a setback for me. 

Will post a pic after I do another wash and conditioning treatment. I will be doing triage on my hair for a while


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 13, 2014)

*Vitale Revitalizer *(semi hard protein) after rinsing out relaxer and before applying neutralizing shampoo was the best tip that I received.  

*Love Hawaiian Silky Mild* -- but I'm 3(b)ish and very lightly tex-laxed so if you want bone straight, I dunno. It left my hair with a lot more life and didn't burn my sensitive scalp.

*Roller Set* -- okay, so I AM a roller-head but even if you prefer to blow-dry or air-dry, I think that it is best to set right after a relaxer.  I remember a stylist telling me this years ago and never forgot it -- something to do with the indirect heat and getting the hair cuticle to lie back down after it's been disturbed by the relaxer. (Don't forget to follow drying with a blast of cold air  -- again, for smoothing cuticle and make hair shine.)

*Vitale and Profective Foam Neutralizing Shampoos* -- in that order will get all of the relaxer out without stripping hair.  I have tried all of the others and find this combo is most effective for cleansing without stripping -- hard to accomplish but very necessary.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 15, 2014)

I just relaxed after 25 weeks. 25 is not normal for me, but I'm pregnant and just haven't been up to relaxing my hair. I thought about letting someone else do it, but I really just don't trust anyone but me with my hair.  

I always flat iron a week or two before I plan to relax. This helps with manageability, then by the time it's time to relax, hair has reverted enough so that I can detect new growth. I think I went 3 weeks since the flat iron, because I so didn't feel like relaxing my hair. 

I used Silk Elements regular lye. It's really hard to overprocess with this, especially since I base my scalp. I use the Elucence moisture barrier to base. Some of it gets on my new growth too, so it's kind of a buffer that keeps me from overprocessing. 

I no longer apply small amounts of relaxer. I use more, because using a little doesn't straighten much. I use a sprush (purple). I used to go back through and smooth with the yellow sprush, but this time I just smoothed with my fingers (gloves on of course). I was able to do it faster with similar results that way.


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 15, 2014)

Supergirl said:


> I just relaxed after 25 weeks. 25 is not normal for me, but I'm pregnant and just haven't been up to relaxing my hair. I thought about letting someone else do it, but I really just don't trust anyone but me with my hair.
> 
> I always flat iron a week or two before I plan to relax. This helps with manageability, then by the time it's time to relax, hair has reverted enough so that I can detect new growth. I think I went 3 weeks since the flat iron, because I so didn't feel like relaxing my hair.
> 
> ...



Where did you purchase the Elucence Moisture Barrier? I would like to get that and the Sprush from one store.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 16, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Where did you purchase the Elucence Moisture Barrier? I would like to get that and the Sprush from one store.



I got the Elucence Moisture Barrier from www.pleasantimage.com 
I really like the bottle, because it has the pointy spout which makes it really easy to base my scalp. If you could find something with the same consistency (like a heavy oil) as the Elucence product and buy a spout bottle from Sally's, you'd be good too. I don't remember where I bought my sprush. It was online though. If you google, you'll get lots of sites where you can purchase them.


----------



## ronie (Apr 16, 2014)

Supergirl said:


> I just relaxed after 25 weeks. 25 is not normal for me, but I'm pregnant and just haven't been up to relaxing my hair. I thought about letting someone else do it, but I really just don't trust anyone but me with my hair.   I always flat iron a week or two before I plan to relax. This helps with manageability, then by the time it's time to relax, hair has reverted enough so that I can detect new growth. I think I went 3 weeks since the flat iron, because I so didn't feel like relaxing my hair.  I used Silk Elements regular lye. It's really hard to overprocess with this, especially since I base my scalp. I use the Elucence moisture barrier to base. Some of it gets on my new growth too, so it's kind of a buffer that keeps me from overprocessing.  I no longer apply small amounts of relaxer. I use more, because using a little doesn't straighten much. I use a sprush (purple). I used to go back through and smooth with the yellow sprush, but this time I just smoothed with my fingers (gloves on of course). I was able to do it faster with similar results that way.



Congratulations on being pregnant Supergirl. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy, and a quick and pain free (as pain free as possible,lol) delivery.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 16, 2014)

Supergirl said:


> I just relaxed after 25 weeks. 25 is not normal for me, but I'm pregnant and just haven't been up to relaxing my hair. I thought about letting someone else do it, but I really just don't trust anyone but me with my hair.
> 
> I always flat iron a week or two before I plan to relax. This helps with manageability, then by the time it's time to relax, hair has reverted enough so that I can detect new growth. I think I went 3 weeks since the flat iron, because I so didn't feel like relaxing my hair.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!! Enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinkicey - This is the thread that started me on the path to successful self-relaxing!


----------



## Pennefeather (Jul 4, 2014)

What a good thread.  I didn't know that this existed. I read the last ten pages, since I am preparing to do my first uself relaxer in over fifteen years.  The one time that I did self relax using Optimum no lye, you couldn't even tell that anything had been done - that's how underprocessed I was!

This time, I'm going to use affirm lye relaxer, since that is what I've been using in the salons for the last ten years.  This is the first relaxer that didn't cause my scalp to weep.   I don't know where I can get it other than Amazon. It looks like I will need to buy everything separate. 

 For those of you that use Roux porosity, can you give me some reasons why you are using it?  I'm still not understanding where this product fits in. 

Also,  is the protein midstep before the neutralizing shampoo rather than after?   I remember reading that someone uses the Aphogee two minute for ten minutes, rinses, and does it again.  If you do a hard protein the week before a relaxer, is the midstep still necessary?  

And finally, is there an advantage to using the Eulance Moisture to base, rather than Vaseline?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 7, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> What a good thread.  I didn't know that this existed. I read the last ten pages, since I am preparing to do my first uself relaxer in over fifteen years.  The one time that I did self relax using Optimum no lye, you couldn't even tell that anything had been done - that's how underprocessed I was!  This time, I'm going to use affirm lye relaxer, since that is what I've been using in the salons for the last ten years.  This is the first relaxer that didn't cause my scalp to weep.   I don't know where I can get it other than Amazon. It looks like I will need to buy everything separate.  For those of you that use Roux porosity, can you give me some reasons why you are using it?  I'm still not understanding where this product fits in.  Also,  is the protein midstep before the neutralizing shampoo rather than after?   I remember reading that someone uses the Aphogee two minute for ten minutes, rinses, and does it again.  If you do a hard protein the week before a relaxer, is the midstep still necessary?  And finally, is there an advantage to using the Eulance Moisture to base, rather than Vaseline?



Pennefeather
Never tried Roux but the mid step is done just before neutralizing.  Yes, I still do the mid step even if I do a hard protein the week before but this last time, I didn't get around to the hard protein one week before so I covered my mid shaft and ends with oil and protein DC after basing my scalp with this ORS basing product. I cant find it now but I know it has aloe vera added to the petrolatum. Vaseline works just as well, IMO.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## levette (Jul 10, 2014)

My husband has agreed to help me self relax in the next few months for the first time.... I will browse this thread for suggestions ... I want to be responsible for my own relaxers and hair trims


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 5, 2014)

I ordered my relaxer and neutralizing shampoo from Amazon yesterday.  I'm planning on clarifying and using Aphogee 2 step this weekend.  Relaxer is the following week.

  Still checking for more tips!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2014)

Pennefeather you could try looking at youtube videos. Would visuals and audio help?


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 6, 2014)

Subscribing for later reference. Hopefully by January I will have the technique down.


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 6, 2014)

PureSilver,

I've watched plenty of videos. Just trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> PureSilver,  I've watched plenty of videos. Just trying to get as much info as possible.



What do you need help with? Or have questions about?


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 6, 2014)

Saludable84,

Thanks for asking. That was very sweet of you. I think that I have everything that I need.  I'm just preparing for the big day. I haven't self relaxed in twenty years.


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 16, 2014)

Finished my relaxer this morning. Everything went well. I decided to do the half and half technique that I saw on the Just Grow Already blog.  That was a good decision, since I wasn't nearly as fast as I thought I would be. 

I based with Vaseline, and coated my hair with coconut oil overnight, and then used conditioner with some extra Vaseline on the ends just before starting.  I used Affirm sensitive scalp normal.  I think that I probably should have used the super to really get my hair straighter.  It looks more texlaxed now. 

I used Aphogee 2 minutes reconstructor as my mid step protein for five minutes, and then shampooed with Affirm neutralizer.   The lather turned white almost immediately ( pink indicates relaxer is still in the hair.). I deep conditioned under the dryer for twenty minutes with ORS Replenishing Conditioner over a layer of my fenugreek oil. 

Today was the first time in months that I've used my blow dryer and flat iron, but I really wanted to see my length.  I probably added  1 1/2 - 2 inches overall.  I would say 2 inches in the front where it is noticeably longer.  The back is very uneven, but I will wait till my next relaxer before trimming it. 

Overall, I am very pleased and very proud of myself.  I am grateful that so many people have shared their tips and techniques.   My next hard decision will be to decide if I want my hair to be bone strait or more texlaxed - but I have three months to decide.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm here...taking notes.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome back!  ^^^^^^^

I keep forgetting about this thread.  I'll be back in here soon........

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm tired of dealing with this newgrowth so I'm checking my relaxing supplies.  Plan to relax next weekend.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm dc'ing right now after relaxing earlier this morning.  Wanted to remind self-relaxers to have everything you need laid out before hand.

It only takes me an extra few minutes to put everything out in the open so I don't have to look for anything.  I mentally walk through the relaxing process to make sure I'm not missing anything.

I lay out towels, open my conditioners, put the neutralizing shampoo in the shower, etc.  All these little things make relaxing at home a breeze!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Applying something to Previously Relaxed Hair to add an extra added barrier from overlapping, overprocessing and/or run-off.

A good coating of either a Product especially for this or Oil or Conditioner all help with this.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 26, 2014)

Know how long you plan to process and stop about 5 minutes prior.  This allows you time to get to the shower/sink, get the right water temp, then begin rinsing.  

I process for the full 25 minutes.  I set my timer for 20 minutes though.  By the time I get situated and actually begin rinsing, another 5 minutes has passes.  That 5 minutes is processing time.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 30, 2014)

Welp, this is my third time self relaxing and I'm getting better... next time should be perfect. What I shouldn't do next time:

- Parting my hair into 24 sections. That was a large pain in the behind to work around all those clips. Next time I'll do 8 sections, which is what I ended up with towards the end of smoothing

- Base my scalp so well with my shea butter mix that it turned my relaxer yellow. Like literally looking as if I had a shea butter mask on my head instead of relaxer, which caused me to be underprocessed

- Spraying protein directly on my hair AND mixing it with the relaxer. I feel like this, along with way too much basing, diluted the effect of the relaxer.

Things I did before that I won't do again:

- Not basing my scalp enough

- Not smoothing thoroughly enough 

- Not sectioning my hair enough

I swear, I go from one extreme to another lol... either I do too much or not enough... but I think I have a good idea of what's just right. Thank God I haven't overprocessed... that would be so much worse than underprocessing

Edit: I can't use coconut oil to do anything on my hair except include it in the mid-protein step. I tried using it as a protectant before the relaxer and a strengthener after and both times it caused my hair to come out in clumps. This time I used it in conjunction with a protein treatment a few days prior to my relaxer and it made my hair shed/break. I thought it was the relaxer but during this process I only used it in the mid-protein step and my shedding was down to 1/5th what it was the first two times I self relaxed and used coconut oil along the way.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> I'm dc'ing right now after relaxing earlier this morning.  Wanted to remind self-relaxers to have everything you need laid out before hand.
> 
> It only takes me an extra few minutes to put everything out in the open so I don't have to look for anything.  I mentally walk through the relaxing process to make sure I'm not missing anything.
> 
> I lay out towels, open my conditioners, put the neutralizing shampoo in the shower, etc.  All these little things make relaxing at home a breeze!



That is so important, especially if you're using a lye relaxer and you don't have a "kit" full of shampoo, conditioner, gloves, etc.

So far my list includes:

-Petroleum or hair grease to base edges. 
-Oil to protect my processed hair.
-Comfortable gloves that fit properly. I use latex-free gloves due to my allergy.
-The proper combs, sticks, etc to part and smooth.
-2nd hand mirror to check the back.
-Relaxer applicator 
-Old t-shirt
-Towels
-Timer
-Neutralizing shampoo(s)
-Proper conditioners
-Processing cap for DC
-Since my husband and I have one bathroom, I relax my hair when he's not home to avoid emergency bathroom trips when I need to wash my hair. If he's home, I make sure he knows I need the bathroom for X amount of time. 

I may be leaving something out but I will add a checklist in Evernote to make sure I don't leave out an important element.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 30, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> I'm tired of dealing with this newgrowth so *I'm checking my relaxing supplies*. Plan to relax next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


 
@ the bolded: I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. I felt kind of crazy laying everything out a week before and just looking at it to make sure I had everything... Then I remembered some thread (maybe it was here?) where a poster was like "I don't have any neutralizing shampoo and it's time to rinse. Help!!!!". Welp I'd rather be crazy than bald


----------



## Pennefeather (Oct 30, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> @ the bolded: I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. I felt kind of crazy laying everything out a week before and just looking at it to make sure I had everything... Then I remembered some thread (maybe it was here?) where a poster was like "I don't have any neutralizing shampoo and it's time to rinse. Help!!!!". *Welp I'd rather be crazy than bald *



I agree completely!

I have to get my supplies in order for week after next.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 31, 2015)

blackberry815 said:


> Self relaxed last night..I didn't want to bother with the half and half method or preparting because I was feeling lazy...so I just went at it old school style with the four sections.. Took way too long.. Any way lesson learned. I will have to at least prepart. I do know that I want to do my whole head in one shot.. the half and half method is great but I don't wanna be relaxing my hair all day..
> 
> Blackberry815, what relaxer do you use?


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 31, 2015)

Have a clock or stomach handy (I use one on my phone) So you can see when you started relaxing, smoothing and how long you neutralized.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 15, 2015)

Gathering my supplies and reading this thread as inspiration.

I haven't decided to definitely relax tomorrow, but I know I'm relaxing very soon.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been going through my supplies.  Tomorrow is the big date.

This time, I going for the max time. I don't think that texlaxing  is helping my hair. I need it to be straight;  less breakage when I comb during the stretches.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2015)

Good luck Pennefeather.

I will be self-relaxing on Friday. This will be my 3rd time.


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 9, 2015)

where can I buy a sprush? does Sally's or BSS sell it?

eta: nevermind found it..


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 9, 2015)

cocoagirl said:


> where can I buy a sprush? does Sally's or BSS sell it?
> 
> *eta: nevermind found it.*.



Where did you find it? I've only been able to find them online - never on the ground.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 9, 2015)

http://blusand.com/the-sprush.html


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 18, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> Where did you find it? I've only been able to find them online - never on the ground.



what she said ^^, I haven't bought it yet not sure if they sell it on land...


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 18, 2015)

I have been noticing some breakage in the middle of my head.  The hairs are about 3 inches long then stop.  I am thinking it has broken off because of the relaxer or flat iron.  You know sometimes when you are relaxing some of the relaxer gets on the length of the hair? Well I'm thinking that's what might have happened, even though I protect the length with a poo/condish combo.  I have to find a way to baby those hairs until next touch up time and see how they are progressing. I'm also going to try and stop flat ironing after my rollerset and see if that makes a diff.  Always something I tell ya, anyone have this happen?


----------



## CluelessJL (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey ladies! I've read and re-read this post, it's predecessor, and all the links I could find, and I think I'm ready to attempt to self relax!

I've put my current plan below but I still have some questions - I'd be grateful for any help you can offer 

Week before: aphogee 2 minute treatment followed by moisture DC.

Day of:

- Base scalp with jcbo/emu oil mix
- Spray all hair with water/saa mix
- Cover previously relaxed hair with leave in conditioner (is there something better to use here?)
- Pre-part hair and twist sections from just below new growth
- Mix saa powder into relaxer (Beautiful Beginnings no-lye). Would it be overkill to add oil as well?
- Apply relaxer with a tint brush. I would like to do the whole head at once (I practised last week and can get it on in time) but I'm a bit worried about rinsing. I have a shower attachment so I usually kneel in front of the tub facing forward, and wash one side then the other so I don't have to flip the hair over...does that description make sense? If I was going to do that I guess I'd have to apply the relaxer side to side.
- Rinse relaxer and apply aphogee 2 minute, leave for 5 minutes, then rinse.
- Apply Elasta QP neutraliser, leave for 5 minutes, repeat until suds are white.
- Is this the right time to apply ORS creamy aloe shampoo for its chelating properties? I have hard water and have read here that no-lye relaxers leave calcium deposits, and chelating can do wonders. But is it too much straight after a neutraliser? Or is the fact that the ORS is also a neutraliser problematic?
- Moisture DC - most likely a mix of motions moisture plus, tresemme moisture rich, coconut cream & honey. Does that sound ok or is it best to stick to one thing?
- I haven't decided whether to air dry or blow dry on cool and flat iron for a length check.

Phew! Sorry for long post


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

I wish I could respond appropriately but I summond the experts. @divachyk @sunnieb


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/loneis-new-self-relaxer-pics.766619/ 

You can take a look at this new thread and see if you like anything about this method. Maybe it will answer some of your questions. @CluelessJL


----------



## CluelessJL (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks @PureSilver  bumping for more help!


----------



## CluelessJL (Aug 16, 2015)

So I just finished my first self relaxer. I'm pretty pleased all in all!

Bad points first:

- I underprocessed. I suspected this might happen: I had to choose between a relaxer I knew my hair would tolerate but might underprocess, and trying a brand new one. I wasn't brave enough for the latter on my first try!
- I shouldn't have bothered trying to blowdry and flat iron to do a length check. I'm terrible at both and was using low temperatures, so all I really got for it was a head full of heat protectant!

But other than that...everything went pretty well! I got the relaxer on ok and in good time, smoothing went ok, and I didn't burn. My hair felt really soft and strong after the mid protein step and even more so after the moisture DC, so I'm happy with all the products I used. So next time I just need to either adjust the processing time, or switch relaxers. I'm tempted to switch to lye and try Mizani butter blends...


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 16, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> So I just finished my first self relaxer. I'm pretty pleased all in all!
> 
> Bad points first:
> 
> ...




what is the mid protein step that you mentioned?


----------



## CluelessJL (Aug 17, 2015)

TopShelf said:


> what is the mid protein step that you mentioned?



It's when you apply a protein conditioner for a few minutes straight after rinsing the relaxer, but before neutralising. The idea is to get some protein back into your hair while the cuticle is still raised. I learned about it here and decided to try it as most people seemed to like it 
I used Aphogee 2-minute and it worked really well!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 17, 2015)

I just did my texturizer TU on Saturday. Im finally seeing consistent retention and thickness thanks to 100% PSing (wigs) and only combing for LCs and relaxer prep. 

I used a lot of protein this time and my hair is loving it!

I covered my roots with coconut oil to soften and the hair shaft and ends with Joico Kpak reconstruct conditioner and put hair into sections. I added 4 oz of sunflower oil to the texturizer. App and smoothing time took 20 mins. I rinsed and used the regular kpak conditioner as the mid-protein step. Then neutralized and added Roux porosity control conditioner. Then DCd with SM Tahitian noni & monoi smooth & repair masque for moisture. 

I tried the Roux 233 leave in treatment. My hair was hard and tengly but it softened up with the HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow creamy leave in 

Im very close to APL!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2015)

I was gathering my supplies in preparation to relax Thanksgiving week and realized I have everything I need. 

On a whim, I decided to take advantage of being off work today (love working for the govt!) and relax.  16 weeks was enough for me this go 'round.

Yet another reason I love relaxing myself.  No appointments!  I do it when I feel like it!  

Gotta go dc........


----------



## mmariecrys (Nov 11, 2015)

A day off=A day to RELAX!!

(trying to learn how to upload photos properly--bear w/me)

Hello, lovelies. Longtime lurker chiming in, but I learned so much from you all over the years and bravely self-relaxed today, and wanted to chime in to support any other newbies.

I was 15 weeks post with 3 in. of new growth and used the following steps/products:

base hairline
protect strands: Vitale Revitalize Positive Conditioner
Relax ng: Vitale Life and Body. 28 min. application and smoothing
Mid-step: Hi Pro Pac and Vitale Revitalize Positive Conditioner
Shampoo:Vitale Neutralizing
DC: Shea Moisture Manuka Conditioner
Finishing Conditioner: Mizani Thermasmooth
Detangle: Infusium 23 Moisturizing Leave-In w/ added SAA
Blow-dry creme: Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla
Seal: Avocado Oil
Finisher: One 'n Only Argan Oil Treatment
I was more than pleased with the results. No burns, above-texlax straightening, heavy/dense strands. And I can see the 3 in. of ng now in my length, which my stylist had always insisted in cutting off.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 7, 2016)

Just finished pre-parting my hair and reading this thread as a refresher. 

Can't wait to relax here in a few!


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> Just finished pre-parting my hair and reading this thread as a refresher.
> 
> Can't wait to relax here in a few!


Please keep us updated on how it goes and all the best with your self relaxer!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 11, 2016)

grow said:


> Please keep us updated on how it goes and all the best with your self relaxer!



Went perfect!  I'm loving having zero newgrowth for a while!


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 10, 2016)

Woo hoo, go self-relaxers! I'm still a self-relaxer. I procrastinate, because it's so much work. But I love when it's done!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 18, 2016)

Just finished pre-parting and taking a break before I relax.

As much as I hate how much time it takes, pre-parting is a must for me.

My newgrowth is so packed and dense, I can't imagine trying to part and apply the relaxer.


----------



## klsjackson (Jul 5, 2016)

I self relaxed and trimmed yesterday. I switched from no lye relaxer to Lye because I was experiencing too much dryness. I used PCJ salon formula and Affirm 5n1 as my protein. I neutralized with Avlon Affirm Dry and Itchy Scalp shampoo. I then colored with Clairol Radiance shampooed again with KeraCare hydrating detangling shampoo and conditioned with Humecto for 10 mins. I used Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin and Chi Silk Infusion as my leave ins and rollerset with Lottabody. Hair was shiny and bouncy!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 8, 2016)

UPDATE
** Please note that I'm a slow self-relaxer, I have to do 1 section at a time.

1) Part the hair in 4 sections and make sure that there are no tangles.
2)  Using a SPRUSH is vital for me. It helps with smoothing and I rarely have a bad touch up.






3) See what you do at all time.I use the Self-cut mirror, to see everything that I do. I'm also a rookie when it comes to roller setting and I use the mirror to see my roller sets.







4) Use a sink hose instead of the detachable shower head. You have more control when you rinse out the relaxer.  






5) I also learned that I need to apply the relaxer first in each small section( In my quarter part) then worry about smoothing.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 10, 2016)

@BlackHairDiva Where did you get that mirror and how much did it cost?


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 11, 2016)

It's the self cut system. It cost me about 90$. I strictly bought the mirror.


https://www.selfcutsystem.com/product-detail.php?id=1




sarumoki said:


> @BlackHairDiva Where did you get that mirror and how much did it cost?[/QUOT


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2016)

Took most of the evening to relax because I took breaks and watched football. 

I love relaxing on my schedule!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2017)

Relaxing this weekend and I always read through this thread to get ready.

Soooooo time to relax!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 23, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxing this weekend and I always read through this thread to get ready.
> 
> Soooooo time to relax!



@sunnieb 

I am relaxing tomorrow. Thanks for bumping this thread. I will be reading too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 23, 2017)

I relaxed today. That patch in the back of my hair is gonna drive me crazy. It's air dried and it still feels different then the rest of my hair. I think where I messed up this time, was that I only worked it through with the application brush and didn't really comb it. I combed the other part when I relaxed it, that's why it's softer. I'm thinking about shaving it off and trying again. I can always grow it back.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2017)

BlackHairDiva said:


> UPDATE
> ** Please note that I'm a slow self-relaxer, I have to do 1 section at a time.
> 
> 1) Part the hair in 4 sections and make sure that there are no tangles.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 24, 2017)

Just finished relaxing and wanted to share some info:

*What have you tried that you KNOW works:*

Texlax edges and nape the last 5 minutes.
Do not exceed the recommended amount of time for your particular relaxer. For me its 15 mins.
Protecting the length of hair with old school castor oil. Saturate ends in castor oil th night before relaxing.
Using all steps in the relaxer system from the same brand. For example, I use Affirm Fireguard and all the steps in the system.
Using French Perm Stabilizer after rinsing out the neutralizing shampoo.
*What will you never do again because you know it DOES NOT work:*

Twisting or pre-parting hair with rubber bands does not work for me. This left me with tangled hair. I have not done this in a long time but it still frustrates me when I think about it. I think the problem was my technique but regardless I will never do that again.
*Please include examples of things you believe in.*

The mid-protein step. 
Th week before relaxing doing a medium to heavy protein treatment and flat ironing to make it easier to worth with hair. 
*Please include specific techniques. *

Using a sprush to part each section and apply relaxer.
Using fingers to smooth relaxer.
*Also, feel free to share which products you liked, and if possible, why.*

Using the entire Affirm Fireguard system which includes the 5-in-1 Reconstructor as my mid-protein step.
French Perm Stabilizer.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 25, 2017)

Great tips @Rozlewis!

I'm about to go take over the bathroom and relax right now.  Well, pre-part.  That's what takes the most time.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 25, 2017)

Pre-parting all done!  That's the hard part!

Taking a break then I'll get to the fun part of relaxer application.

Here are a couple of pics to show all this newgrowth I'm dealing with:


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2017)

Another reason I love being a self relaxer......

I can procrastinate!!! 

I mixed the relaxer a while ago,  but got caught up in these Hallmark Christmas movies.   I'm still relaxing tonight though!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow!  The post above was right before I lost my hair.  Interesting. 

Well here I am 10 months later and setting up for a comeback.  

I'm dc'ing right now after another successful self relaxer and thought about this thread. 

A couple of things:

* I want my hair to process for a total of 15 minutes.  I set my timer for 13 minutes.  I use 2 minutes to allow time for me to get into the shower and get the water temp right. 

*My hair is short, but I still kinda pre-part to make relaxer application easier.  I have enough newgrowth so I can make a part and my hair just stays there. 

That's all for now!


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2018)

Taking a day off when husband is at work and kids are at school equals a successful relaxer day.

I also like to drench my already relaxed hair with castor oil the night before and add conditioner to the ends the next morning before relaxing.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL (Jan 2, 2019)

Can someone let me know if this is a good process?

Three days before shampoo, protein treat and deep condition. 

Night before , finger detangle, pre part into sections, base scalp and apply oil to already relaxed ends. 

After applying relaxer, rinse and before neutralizing, protein treat. Thoroughly neutralize, aphogee two step, deep condition, then usual after wash steps.  

Two days later, henna and indigo, deep condition, then usual after wash steps. 

Is there anything I should do or not do before, during or after?  How and where would I add an ACV rinse?   Is there a difference in steps with lye vs. no lye?  Since my hair is short and I don’t have much relaxed ends to lose I’m going to try self relaxing in two weeks.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 3, 2019)

5_Years_To_WL said:


> Can someone let me know if this is a good process?
> 
> Three days before shampoo, protein treat and deep condition.
> 
> ...


I do my ACV rinse after rinsing out the relaxer, then the 2 min keratin then neutralize. I also prefer to relax on straight hair bc it’s easier to see the demarcation and I relax on what would have been a normal wash day.
The ACV should be 1:2 with water


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL (Jan 3, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> I do my ACV rinse after rinsing out the relaxer, then the 2 min keratin then neutralize. I also prefer to relax on straight hair bc it’s easier to see the demarcation and I relax on what would have been a normal wash day.
> The ACV should be 1:2 with water



Thanks, that was very helpful!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 3, 2019)

I procrastinated all weekend, but relaxing today no matter what.

Reading my notes and this thread as a refresher.....


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 3, 2019)

Another successful relaxer! 

I'm thinking I'll have to go back to using 2 tubs of relaxer pretty soon.  I had enough this time, but I can tell it's not going to cut it for much longer. 

My hair is coming back!!!!


----------



## VimiJn (Feb 3, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> Another successful relaxer!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have to go back to using 2 tubs of relaxer pretty soon.  I had enough this time, but I can tell it's not going to cut it for much longer.
> 
> My hair is coming back!!!!


2 tubs?!? 
Wow. I never even finish one tub. I use a little over half but I mix up one full tub anyway because I would hate to need more in the middle of my relaxing process.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 4, 2019)

VimiJn said:


> 2 tubs?!?
> Wow. I never even finish one tub. I use a little over half but I mix up one full tub anyway because I would hate to need more in the middle of my relaxing process.



I wish I could stick to 1 tub - and save money.  My newgrowth won't let it happen. As my hair gets longer, my newgrowth gets more dense and matted.  When (If) I decide to relax every 10 weeks, I'll definitely have to mix an extra tub.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 7, 2019)

I’m surprised I hadnt stumbled across this thread sooner


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 30, 2019)

Dc'ing now after another successful self relaxer.   Here's what I'm learning:


I'm able to stay with one tub of relaxer for now.
Relaxing every 8 weeks is so much better for me!  I have dense/matted newgrowth.  Stretching did more harm than good in the long run.
My hair has grown!  I had to pre-part and do twists like I used to with my long hair.  Makes relaxing so much easier since I cam just lift a twist and move on.
I can relax and smooth in 15 minutes flat.
I like leaving a touch of texture on my edges.  I smooth them for a a minute or so at the end.
I love relaxing my own hair.  I'm so relaxed and not in a hurry. I get to take my time and do my hair right.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2019)

What neutralizing shampoo do you use?

Not asking anyone in particular, just jump in and answer.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Nov 30, 2020)

sunnieb said:


> What neutralizing shampoo do you use?
> 
> Not asking anyone in particular, just jump in and answer.


For my next relaxer I'll use the Mizani phormula 7 or balancing hair bath neutraliser /chelating shampoo


----------



## lorr1e1 (Nov 30, 2020)

BlackHairDiva said:


> It's the self cut system. It cost me about 90$. I strictly bought the mirror.
> 
> 
> https://www.selfcutsystem.com/product-detail.php?id=1


Wow that mirror would help me ill have to try a d find something like this in UK.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 30, 2020)

Gonna answer my own question....

I use old school Motions for my neutralizing shampoo.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 1, 2020)

sunnieb said:


> Gonna answer my own question....
> 
> I use old school Motions for my neutralizing shampoo.
> 
> View attachment 465843


I can't seem to find the cpr in the tub over here, is motions still going?


----------



## GraceandJoy (Dec 1, 2020)

sunnieb said:


> Gonna answer my own question....
> 
> I use old school Motions for my neutralizing shampoo.
> 
> View attachment 465843


@sunnieb Apologizing upfront for my non-answer. My neutralizing shampoo is packed (I'm relocating) but it's in a blue bottle and I love it. I've been using it for years. It's just the right balance of moisturizing and cleansing for me. Not sure why I can't remember the name of it . I purchase it at Sally's; the bottle is huge and I've had it for a few years now.  Did a google search for it - because I'll know it when I see it - and can't find it; hope it has not been discontinued.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 1, 2020)

GraceandJoy said:


> @sunnieb Apologizing upfront for my non-answer. My neutralizing shampoo is packed (I'm relocating) but it's in a blue bottle and I love it. I've been using it for years. It's just the right balance of moisturizing and cleansing for me. Not sure why I can't remember the name of it . I purchase it at Sally's; the bottle is huge and I've had it for a few years now.  Did a google search for it - because I'll know it when I see it - and can't find it; hope it has not been discontinued.


Is it iso plus.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I self relaxed today with Mizani Rhelaxer coarse strength (not butter blend).  This so the first time I used a lye relaxer I would normally use Organic Root Stimulator coarse strength relaxer (no lye). 

I didn't get through it in 20 mins I left it on about 30mins with smoothing this stuff is super thick so smoothing was harder to part the hair. 

I didn't burn at all, I haven't done so with any of my own relaxers for years. I wash the scalp well and oil it well too. 

I used the whole mizani line of various products for the service start to finish. I knew that the left back side needed to be processed a little more it's a bit thick here but 90% of my hair that I can see is straight. But I was conscious of over processing or damaging the hair that's why I washed it out at that time. 

I would say that it is not bone straight. I am wondering if the tub I used bought last week is an old one as there are no dates on it, I queried it with the seller on ebay asked how long they has it said it should not be a problem and would only expire 12 months after opening. Again I'm not used to lye relaxers this one had no real chemical smell that you get with no lye. It has a very slight odor. 

I had asked several questions on this board, other websites and amazon to find out more about this lye relaxer over last 4 weeks to get as much information about this product as possible to know how to deal with it. I'll get the butter blends one next time.


----------



## GraceandJoy (Dec 2, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> Is it iso plus.


Thanks for trying to help me remember. Although I don't remember the name, I know it's not Isoplus because I stopped using Isoplus at least two decades ago. It was too drying for my high porosity hair.


----------



## Miapa1 (Dec 13, 2020)

I am having trouble finding Mizani Chelating shampoo. Then I started looking for any chelating shampoo (not clarifying) online. And they are all sold out. Are you guys noticing the same thing?


----------



## lorr1e1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Miapa1 said:


> I am having trouble finding Mizani Chelating shampoo. Then I started looking for any chelating shampoo (not clarifying) online. And they are all sold out. Are you guys noticing the same thing?


I've not had this experience i have bought them on ebay the Phormula 7 (older) and the Butter Blends Balancing Hair Bath (current), have you asked the retailers concerning why they don't have it and when they will next get it in stock.


----------



## GraceandJoy (Jan 20, 2021)

GraceandJoy said:


> @sunnieb Apologizing upfront for my non-answer. My neutralizing shampoo is packed (I'm relocating) but it's in a blue bottle and I love it. I've been using it for years. It's just the right balance of moisturizing and cleansing for me. Not sure why I can't remember the name of it . I purchase it at Sally's; the bottle is huge and I've had it for a few years now.  Did a google search for it - because I'll know it when I see it - and can't find it; hope it has not been discontinued.


I remembered the name; triggered by a need to self-relax in a few days.  It's Proclaim neutralizing shampoo. After I use up my current bottle, I will have to find something else because Sally's in NOVA (the store where I shop) doesn't carry it anymore.


----------



## BonBon88 (Jan 20, 2021)

GraceandJoy said:


> I remembered the name; triggered by a need to self-relax in a few days.  It's Proclaim neutralizing shampoo. After I use up my current bottle, I will have to find something else because Sally's in NOVA (the store where I shop) doesn't carry it anymore.


Proclaim is an excellent brand! I use their Shea butter conditioner as a detangler and/or cream rinse.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Jan 21, 2021)

GraceandJoy said:


> I remembered the name; triggered by a need to self-relax in a few days.  It's Proclaim neutralizing shampoo. After I use up my current bottle, I will have to find something else because Sally's in NOVA (the store where I shop) doesn't carry it anymore.


Have you tried ebay or some other online company maybe someone else sells it.


----------



## GraceandJoy (Jan 21, 2021)

I haven't looked elsewhere yet but will. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2021)

Just relaxed a few days ago and still loving it!  I really appreciate being able to do my own relaxers.

Can't remember it I mentioned in this thread that I've gone back to box relaxers.  ORS Olive Oil (normal) relaxer kit  is doing me just fine.  It became too hard to find Design Essentials.  Plus, I like being able to go pretty much anywhere and it's in the shelf.

My hair likes it and it gets straight.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Apr 20, 2021)

sunnieb said:


> Just relaxed a few days ago and still loving it!  I really appreciate being able to do my own relaxers.
> 
> Can't remember it I mentioned in this thread that I've gone back to box relaxers.  ORS Olive Oil (normal) relaxer kit  is doing me just fine.  It became too hard to find Design Essentials.  Plus, I like being able to go pretty much anywhere and it's in the shelf.
> 
> ...


I switched from ors extra strength to Mizani sensitive scalp box relaxer (no lye) thrleres only one strength but did thr job lost fine. the formulation greatly reduces the chemical activator smell once mixed.  No burns it was really good. I'm sticking with Mizani from now on.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 10, 2021)

Just relaxed tonight and still loving my ORS box relaxer!

Tip for box relaxer users: take a moment to cut open all the packets (conditioners, shampoo, etc) before you start. 

I didn't do this when i first went to box relaxers because I was used to all my products being in bottles. And surely those little packets are easy to open, right?

Yes, with dry hands!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 19, 2021)

I relaxed 2 weeks ago.  I switched to Mizani Butter Blends, it is amazing.  I use Aphogee 3 minute reconstuctor and ORS Aloe Shampoo to neutralize.

Ive been going approx 4 months or longer in between relaxing, but I definitely need my ends clipped.  Matter of fact I need a hair cut, I haven't had a clip since before the panoramic.  And I wore the heck out of some buns last year I have a little breakage in the middle of my head and at the nape of my neck.

Hope everyone is doing well! <3


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 25, 2021)

Great to see you still posting @KhandiB!


----------



## lorr1e1 (Nov 19, 2021)

KhandiB said:


> I relaxed 2 weeks ago.  I switched to Mizani Butter Blends, it is amazing.  I use Aphogee 3 minute reconstuctor and ORS Aloe Shampoo to neutralize.
> 
> Ive been going approx 4 months or longer in between relaxing, but I definitely need my ends clipped.  Matter of fact I need a hair cut, I haven't had a clip since before the panoramic.  And I wore the heck out of some buns last year I have a little breakage in the middle of my head and at the nape of my neck.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! <3


Yes i like the mizani sensitive scalp (no lye) relaxer it's the best one. I tried their lye version but found they are not strong enough to straighten my 4c coarse hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 19, 2021)

My relaxer is due next month


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 19, 2021)

My ORS relaxers arrived yesterday and I got excited like a kid at Christmas!

Relaxing on December 4th or 5th.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2021)

Relaxed last night and loving it!

Don't know why, but I always seem to end up relaxing late in the evening. Guess that's another benefit of relaxing yourself.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2022)

Finished relaxing and doing my dc now. Looking at my previous post and 

I specifically planned to relax at 3pm today so I could be done and have time to airdry completely. Never works out that way!  I guess I must like relaxing at night.  

My hair feels great!


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 3, 2022)

I self relax with Phyto II and love it, no point in me trying other relaxers lol.  I don’t use their protein reconstructor though - for that step I use either Olaplex (No. 1 & 2) or K18. This relaxing regiment has made my hair hella strong but soft and so smooth at the same time.

As far as drying I usually blowdry on medium - I read somewhere that relaxed hair isn’t ‘designed’ for air drying. When I air dry my hair looks and feels noticeably rougher (cuticles acting up perhaps).


----------



## lorr1e1 (Feb 3, 2022)

BonBon88 said:


> I self relax with Phyto II and love it, no point in me trying other relaxers lol.  I don’t use their protein reconstructor though - for that step I use either Olaplex (No. 1 & 2) or K18. This relaxing regiment has made my hair hella strong but soft and so smooth at the same time.
> 
> As far as drying I usually blowdry on medium - I read somewhere that relaxed hair isn’t ‘designed’ for air drying. When I air dry my hair looks and feels noticeably rougher (cuticles acting up perhaps).


I blow dry my relaxed hair on high heat otherwise it will feel like straw, you should use cool setting to finish off to seal cuticles. Air drying makes my hair feel like straw too. I use products that have conditioning oils, creams more then water, as my hair sucks it up.

What is phytorelax like I've never tried it is it an actual chemical and is it permanent


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 4, 2022)

lorr1e1 said:


> I blow dry my relaxed hair on high heat otherwise it will feel like straw, you should use cool setting to finish off to seal cuticles. Air drying makes my hair feel like straw too. I use products that have conditioning oils, creams more then water, as my hair sucks it up.
> 
> What is phytorelax like I've never tried it is it an actual chemical and is it permanent


The Phyto relaxer (I and II) does have chemicals, although the formula is gentle on the hair (according to the company).  This relaxer doesn't (imo) totally ruin the integrity of the hair.  I have used this relaxer at home for the past year and never had any issues with breakage or thinning like one might expect to find.  It's expensive ($60) but well worth it imo.  I use half the product to relax new growth, then store the other half in the fridge until it's time to relax again.

Photo relaxer has egg and mushroom (oil? essence? idk), is easy to rinse/wash out, and your hair won't 'stick' to your head once finished.  You still have volume and thickness. 

I blow-dry on high heat as well, but weekly.  I'm trying to perfect my technique so I don't need to flat iron every time I wash my hair, just special occasions.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 4, 2022)

I air dry perfectly and with zero problems. In actual fact the more I air dry the easier it gets. However I do mix things up by using heat now and again. I think the 80/20 air drying v heat styling just works and complements my hair health. Different strokes for different strokes I guess.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2022)

I relaxed early today!

Started the process around 1pm with oiling and pre-parting and just took my time the next few hours. Airdrying now and thankful it's not even 8pm yet.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Mar 28, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> I relaxed early today!
> 
> Started the process around 1pm with oiling and pre-parting and just took my time the next few hours. Airdrying now and thankful it's not even 8pm yet.


Wish I could air dry my hair it will dry up crispy rough


----------

